# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 20



## Shellebell

happy  
​
I have noticed that there are lots of questions (nearly always the same ones ) being asked about charting and OPK's, please take a look at the following webpages which may help
http://www.peeonastick.com/
http://www.ovusoft.com/

/links


----------



## DK

Yay bagged first post lol! and i aint been on all day!


----------



## clomid user

hi every1 hope your all ok...whos about


----------



## DK

How is everyone? x x


----------



## clomid user

dk...i think we done it at the same time..lol    i aint been on all day either


----------



## DK

Yh but i bagged it lol!  

No i was on this morning but been a busy girl lol! Off out agin in about an hour all night  god il miss you all! How are you cu? U ovulated yet? x


----------



## Topkat08

Misty ~ tested on the 6th Feb 

CU ~ due to test 7th Feb 

Jenny ~ due to test 10th Feb 

Bella ~ due to test 22nd Feb 

J9 ~ due to test 27th Feb 

Sarah ~ due to test 27th Feb 

DK ~ due to test 3rd March 

FO ~ due to test... 

SF ~ due to test... 

J&WM ~ due to test... 

Shelle ~ due to test...


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Dear Jenny and Bella,

Thanks for your lovely posts. Yeah sometimes it is hard to know which way to go. I think I've just felt like I'm drowning in it all and I just need to have a plan. Am cool woth it as know I have the clomid to come back to .... gonna keep taking all my vits and agnus castus and black cohosh which help hormone regulation . . . . maybe I'll get a surprise a little down the weight loss line!

DK - Hi hon  

Would everyone be ok with me staying here as we're not not ttc ... just having a few months off clomid (3 at most) . . .still gonna chart, and just think I''d miss u all too much!

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hey TK  - - - we must've posted at same time! 

How ru hon?!?    

I made big decision (end of part 19 the post) today so still bit wobbly though feeling pos!

XX Nik


----------



## bella 64

Well   has arrived early. So i have well it was expected.
Can you clomid ladies tell me whats the best day to take clomid.

Last cycle took it 2-6 days whats the differnce between 5-9?

JWM : please stay on here hun, you will be missed


----------



## MistyW

Oooh, those 31 pages went fast  
DK - Hiya   How was the driving lesson? And are you going to give your dh a night off tonight?  
Bellini - It defo looks like you ov'd day 17.  I ov late too, glad to have another person on about who doesn't fit into the standard 14 day module  
Mrs Mack - Urgh, I couldn't sleep last night, I was so full and drank far too much.  Still we've got loads left over, so it's going to be a rerun tonight   Sore boobs are a good sign   Hope AF stays away  
Bella - Some girls get a dip below the coverline the day before AF is due, but some don't get a dip until it starts.  Unfortunately, there's no real way of confirming if AF is on the way through charting.  It's only really useful for confirming ovulation.
JAWM -   I'm so sorry to hear that you have been feeling that down about your weight   You always sounded so   and happy.  Are you feeling better after your chat with the GP?  At least you have a plan now. Yes, please be sure to stay here.  I'm not officially a Clomid girl at the moment either, as I've got to wait a couple of months before I can start again, but the way I see it... we've still got Clomid in our systems so it still counts  
Jenny - Glad you sounding happier   Are you eating lots of brazil nuts?  They are so yummy, but expensive!
Shellebell - Thanks for the info on the peesticks.  I'm going to check it out now, my peesticks are definitely confusing me!
Hi TK, Cu and all the rest xxx


----------



## DK

Am feeling rather losy today and  

yay hello tk hows u x

Misty hello sweety, driving lesson ummmmm i was fine but its the other "$8&^%* Out there! UMM x


----------



## clomid user

dk...i have ov hun on day 14 or 15 so its the waiting game now..  
wear you off to any wear nice  how you feeling hun

tk..hi hun hows you and beanie  

j&wm...i have been thinking of takeing time out to get healthy and lose abit of weight...still might yet i kinda dont really see the point in me loseing weight and then getting pg and pileing it all back on 

bella..stay on those days they are the best days to take it....sorry af got you hun   

mistyw..hi hun im glad you ovulated...how are you feeling

hi everybody else


----------



## Topkat08

Hay J&WM,

I did read ur post in the last room & want to wish u the very best with it. I really do believe that the break with do u good, along with the weight loss i deff think u'll be celebrating soon   x and who knows..... u might get a unexpected surprise   x

Missed talking to u all but dont want to upset anyone. Can see there's quite a few newbies as well so makes me feel like a good n proper oldie   but i do peek in n see what happening   x 

Bella ~ sorry af has turned up hun   with regards to days to take clomid i dont think theres any real difference. x

Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh....... every time i click post, someone else has posted   

Hay Misty   hope ur alright x

and again   

Hay DK, im good thanks hun. Hows u?! x 

and again....   

CU ~ trust it to be u   lol x we're good thanks hun. Hows u?! x


----------



## clomid user

tk...my muka...lol...it had to be meeeeeeeee   im fine chick...it i just want my beanie..ive seen a real nice blanket in asda and i want it..lol    i think im going bonkers   ive been looking at the baby stuff in asda


----------



## clomid user

cat...i just want to say congrats on your 1 little beanie   its the most wonderful thing to see ever and i carnt wait till im there


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
That peestick website has helped me, but I am still confused. I am worrying because I got a negative on the peestick this afternoon (after yesterday's definite positive), and I think maybe we have missed our chance (because of my, ahem, coughing incident  )
But, am I right in thinking that ov may not have occured yet?
Is there any point forcing an exhausted and hungover DH into a BMS session tonight?  Or will I be wasting my time?
Dk - Why are you feeling low today?  If I had had the amount of BMS you've had this month, I would have a huge grin on my face    Your chances of getting a BFP this month must be really high  
TK and CU - Hiya girlies
Serenfach - Hope you're having a good day at work  
Love to all the rest xxx


----------



## clomid user

mistyw...i no wot you mean about the coughing fit    ive been like it    im ok till the legs go up the wall 
but wot i done is stuffed tissue there and held it tight till i stopped cougthing


----------



## JW3

Hi CU, 

TK - good to hear you are doing well, keep posting you are still giving us so much hope it could happen any time

Hi Misty - yes lots of brazil nuts but been putting on weight so today I have switched to selenium supplement instead

Where has my cycle buddy Lettsy gone to


----------



## DK

Im off ladies sorry i cant stop          dont no whats up with me! X X See you all soon! x


----------



## Shellebell

Misty ~ OPK's only detect the LH surge not ovulation itself. Trouble is ovulation may be anything from 12 to 36 hours later     can 'live' in you a lot longer than the eggie survives   

 and   to all


----------



## bella 64

JWM - you said you was taking AC,i was taking that too.
Do you know if it can be taken with clomid hun? i did stop mine half way through last month.

Hi TK: im fairly new on here, gongrats on your wonderful news


----------



## FlossyFly

OMG OMG look at my chart! I am so excited lol                 Please let it be true


----------



## Lettsy

Oh well, missed the first post by miles 

Hello oldies and hello newbies 

Well, I got a +ve on a OPK this morning. Only used OPK once before and never had a positive reading, I was quite surprised. Hopefully Clomid is doing it's work! 
DH is away until Friday, so we . . ahem . . made the most of last night.  Hopefully those little  will stay long enough for the egg!

Jenny - Hellooooooo, i'm here. Your scans sound promising sweetie, I wish I was having scans, i'd love to know what's going on in there. 
DK -  you know Serenfach will come looking for ya  Cheer up hunny you've got to stay positive  .Practice makes perfect with the driving, stick with it!
Old TK Hello you, ooh not long to go now 
Serenfach - How's you my dear, still in those heels?? 
JWM - . Sounds like you've made a wise decision, good luck with the weight loss. Please stay on here!

CU, Bella, MrsMack, Shelle, Bellini, Flossy, Misty  and everyone else i've missed.

Bye for now
I'm strangely excited about having the house, Tv, bed to myself for a few days, ah. . . . the peace and quiet 

Sx

Ooh Flossy you posted while I was trying to post, I'll look at your chart once i've posted!


----------



## Lettsy

Flossy, your chart has gone with your increase in temp. It does seem quite late for ovulation but you never know!   Have you got to ring your clinic on day 42 if no AF? If you do they may up your dosage.  

Sx


----------



## FlossyFly

Lettsy said:


> Flossy, your chart has gone with your increase in temp. It does seem quite late for ovulation but you never know!  Have you got to ring your clinic on day 42 if no AF? If you do they may up your dosage.
> 
> Sx


Jeeeesssss  I am on 150mg as it is I didnt think I would get a line cause of the lower temp this morning.
If you browse the chart gallery on FF then you can find lots of late ov's. There is one that was around day 50 
I have long cycles and it actually fits in with them. They are usually 6 weeks or there abouts. was supposed to have 21 day bloods but i think that is too early so I decided to have them done week before AF is due which is this about Thursday. Just have to wait and see. Even if the blood tests are a little better than last time i will be pleased  I feel like one of the gang....ooooo look at me with my possible ovulation lol
Can you tell I am pleased?


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

Just a quick one to say AF arrived full on today !! So here we go with cycle number 3 !!!

Sorry not been was at work yesterday 7am till 8pm and work again today !!

How is everyone, any good news from anyone

Sarah x x


----------



## bella 64

Evening Sarah

Sorry to hear af has turned up today, mine too  
I will be back on 2nd cycle tomorrow, what day do you take yours hun?

FF: your chart looks very good


----------



## sarah30

Bella 64 - I take my clomid on days 2 to 6 so tomorrow will be the start of my headaches again for a week lol !!


----------



## JamesBrown

Good evening ladies

First of all I'd like to say sorry to hear about the ladies who have been visited by AF.  

Sorry I've been AWOL.  I've been working an oncall shift with work, getting no sleep and stressing out big time.  Went to work today and was told that the company is going into administration.  Hopefully it is just temporary whilst the company can get out of it.  Spent the day with my heart racing as I'm now unsure of the security of my job and I'm the bread winner in my marriage.  My DH is also unsure about his job.  
Plus I'm not 'feeling' it again for the millionth cycle.  Not paying attention to my chart because I've hardly slept for about a week.

Sorry for this me post.  A bit fragile today.  Going to make a cuppa and read back over what looks like about 20 pages since I last looked properley.

J9
x


----------



## Lettsy

Flossy sorry hun didn't realise you're already on a high dose. Yep, late ovulations are certainly possible. Fingers crossed for ya   Here's a little ovulation dance for ya      

J9 -  . Sounds like it's a stressful time for you, it's the last thing you need.

Sarah - sorry to hear AF has arrived. Good luck with your next cycle.

Sx


----------



## sarah30

J9 -  so sorry hunni what a hard time for you   

Lettsy -  thank you hunni xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey there Lettsy  

Too true - it is the last thing I need.  I can just imagine people lecturing me now saying I shouldn't be ttc, especially my mum.  

Wahoo re the opk!  Go sperm go!!!!!!     
Enjoy the peace and quiet.  

J9
x


----------



## JamesBrown

Posted at the same time Sarah.

Cheers love.  We'll be alright.  No point worrying over something that may not happen I suppose.  So sorry AF found you.  

J9
x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi all 
Flossy fly great news  

J9  

bella and sarah sorry the   got you both if you could send her my way would be great

DK, jenny and  Missy  

 to all of you I have forgotten.
x


----------



## sarah30

*raspberryjam* - love you name by the way  you can have my AF with pleasure its V painful this month


----------



## strawberryjam

Ah thank you!! did I see you were a nurse sarah? what field are you in?
x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello again

Just read a few pages back.

Flossy - I got giddy when I saw your chart.  Great great news!  

DK - What's up hun? Are you still in any pain?  

Hi Bella - not met before.  Sorry AF got you too.  

Jenny me old mucker    Great news re that egg.  Go get 'im girl!  

Hey Misty Moo  

Hey RJ -   A few posts ago, I said I thought I remembered you from the hitched website.  Were you on there?  It was 2007.

Need to read back a lot further.

J9
x


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks J9 I just hope it is true....

Sorry AF has arrived girls......bring on the next round I say. 

Thanls RJ


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all

just wanted to say hi, so i can keep up with you all 
i've had an ok day today, mega bloated tummy n bad af pains but have plenty of pain killers

got my "Clare richards, 5 step fat attack" DVD today have watched it but tummy hurts to much to do work out yet, have to say it put a smile on my face as its all set to Steps songs and the chaps in it are a bit og alright,
defo will enjoy workout with the eye candy, plan to do it every day once af calms down,

just been talking to dh about whether to take clomid this last month,        not sure but thinking about it
see how i feel tmw,

much love to all
Fo


----------



## sarah30

*RJ* -I work with haematology malignancies and bone marrow transplantation !!


----------



## JamesBrown

FO    sorry to hear about the AF troubles.  No doubt you'll be as fit as a fiddle and raring to go for the next cycle.  Just imagine DH is one of the guys from the dvd and attack!  
 to you.

x


----------



## strawberryjam

I work within lab medicine


----------



## sarah30

RJ - ooo which labs??


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello again.......

I am  that clomid or letrozole works for us all but in the meantime...... this is good news re ivf.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20090126/tuk-ivf-breakthrough-doubles-success-rat-dba1618.html

J9
x


----------



## strawberryjam

sarah I have sent you a PM.


----------



## DK

Hi ladies, thanks all for support and thoughts you have all been giving me! It really means alot, i am having some serious problems at home i didnt want to tel you all abut and get worried or upset for me! I just needed time to think about ti and get over it!!!!

Can anyone look at my chart and tel me what they think 

Bella and sarah im so sorry that the  turned and showed her ugly face,         for this month..

What everyone up to this evening? xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey DK - Oh no - sorry to hear about troubles at home.  Hope you get things sorted.  I had a look at your chart and I'm no expert but it is looking about right.  Nice and squiggly as Misty says.  That is quite a dip and rise but 3dpo seems a bit early for any implantation  . Sorry I'm babbling and no help at all.   to you. x
I'm spending this evening catching up with the clomid gals.


----------



## sarah30

DK - Thanks hun ... I am currently watching dancing on ice from last night sulking cos AF is here and in alot of pain !!   I am so mardy !! What you up to? Sorry to here you been have trouble hun xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Where is the lovely SF?


----------



## DK

Hey j9 thanks for looking at my chart i though it looked terrible all over the place, I spoke to jwm today and she said about the dip too but she said it happened today thats cd5 is that to early Went from 37.17 yesterday to 36.81 today?? Dont want to get my hopes up you no, thanks for being honest j9!

Sarah thats sad lol  Sorry af is giving you grief....

My troubles are bad yes very bad and i need to talk about it but here is not the time, or place i dont want every one to get upset thank you all though so much! x  

Hey  everyone wheres are you all. x


----------



## strawberryjam

DK hope all is ok lovely if you need to share then do as sometimes it can make you feel better.


----------



## serenfach

Sorry for all those who had af come see them  Good luck with your next cycles, girls  

For anyone testing this month/next month, I wish you all the luck in the world!!!! I'll be thinking of you 

I'll be here, reading [I want to know how you're all doing!] but I'm done with chatting for a while. This month was going so well, but suddenly the 'blues' have got me, plus I'm not coping at work - got a lot on my plate at the moment, plus pg bm [one I work alongside] is seriously lacking in tact.. [and brain cells, sometimes] and a whole host of other things..

I've read back through my posts here and realised it isn't healthy for me to be here so much. I'm analyzing _everything_ now, whereas I had got out of that habit. It almost ruined me before and I can't allow that to happen again. There is some wonderful support here [some of you are real Angels] and it's good to know I'm not alone and there are others going through this, but as I said.. every little twinge and whatnot has become an over analysis for me again  No doubt I will pop my head in now and again, though Xx

Love to you all.. here's hoping you ALL get your BFP's!!!! 
Laura Xx

[ps - Work is killing me.. I'm so tired.. really sorry the readings are taking so long. You will have them asap Xx]

GOOD LUCK  to you all    

I will be reading....


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
Posting so I can keep up with you all. Thanks for posting the IVF thingy - looks interesting.

FO  sorry AF came. I just wanted to tell you that I didn't take my last round of clomid before IVF because the first stage is down-regulation (shut the ovaries down), I didn't want to make the job harder by having clomid swimming around my system. also, it gave me a lot of normality back!!  which I loved!

I have to add that I wasn't guided by the con either way, but then again, I didn't ask.

J9, "there is *never* an ideal time to have a baby." - say this when anyone tells you you shouldn't be trying  I know things are uncertain for you at the moment, but like you say, you could be worrying about nothing. I know because, I thought of every excuse in the book when we first started trying - I was so scared of getting pg - LOL  looks like I needn't have worried!

Also, whoever asked about clomid days 2-6 or 5-9, it is best to take it early in the cycle (2-6), as it can dry up CM and taking it early can help this.

Just awaiting AF, so I can get on with the next part of IVF, but my temps are going a bit funny. AF is due tomorrow, but my temps are still high....it's either the drugs, or the delightful norovirus that my DH is sporting, or dare I say it......I could be UTD? I am due on tomorrow under normal circumstances, so let's see how we get on!

Good luck everyone   
PoDdy


----------



## DK

Sf hun i understand where you are at! Please keep in touch we will miss you!  X X X Good luck with everything! x


----------



## FlossyFly

Oh dear just as I was feeling   everyone else seems to of taken a turn for the worse......What happened to all the positive vibes on here?

Come on girls we are alive and trying to the best can to achieve our goals. Unfortunately gettin pg is one of those things that you just cant guarantee happening when you want it to. Remember there is only a few hours each month that you are fertile..... and there are so many things that effect it. 
Hope never dies so don't give up please


----------



## serenfach

Floss   You reminded me.. I forgot to add your very sentiments to the end of my post.

 << it's ALL about this. All of it. Without it, you may aswell give up. So keep it going, everyone!!!! 

My cup still overfloweth with the stuff.. but I need time out to make sure I don't lose any of it Xx

              

Later all


----------



## PoDdy

Good luck to all those taking a break.  I know I needed it and it gave me time to re-collect my thoughts and move forward.

  
PoDdy


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh SF - We'll miss you so much but we understand.  Do keep the faith missus.  

Pod - You are a wise one.  How right you are.  Ooh - fingers crossed for you!  Do let us know 

Flossy - I'm still hopeful  .  If not this cycle then for one day - it will happen.  

DK -    

Off to watch TV and chill for a bit.

J9
x


----------



## FlossyFly

OOOOOOO J9 your chart looks good


----------



## FlossyFly

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173389.0;topicseen

This should make you giggle


----------



## sarah30

Flossyfly - that is hilarious ... love it LOL


----------



## JamesBrown

Back - was watching a programme about why thin people don't get fat and got totally bored by it.  Plus it was putting me off ever eating again as they were pigging out on junk.   

Flossy - Thanks but I wouldn't pay too much attention to my recent temps.  On Sat and Sun I did not get more than 3 hours sleep.  I have this thing that I reckon that when I do get pg then I'll def know about it early on and this month is just the same as any other.  BUT one day...........

x


----------



## FlossyFly

I am recording that programme...gonna watch it after lovely Hugh. Mind you I preferred him when he was just a hapless city slicker trying to grow cabbages in a cottage in Dorset.

Lets hope you have a better nights sleep tonight.

I have made bread but I have a terrible habit of not cooking it long enough. Will let you know if it is ok in bit when I have a hunk, warm, with butter MMMMMmmmm


----------



## JamesBrown

Making bread - I'm impressed.  Hope it turn outs spot on  .  Oh and I'm routing for you in this cycle 

Bed time soon so night night.
x


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks J9. I am staying positive and routing for you too


----------



## Bellini

Morning!

See... I knew this would happen! I am already driving myself mad  

My temp has crashed.  I feel really upset.  Makes me wonder if the temp rises over the weekend were due to late nights?  I kept the OPK's and had another look and whilst the 2nd line is the same as the control, I don't think it's darker than the control so maybe I didn't OV afterall.

Oh hell... today is my day 21 bloods but I just know it's going to be bad news.   

I feel so irritable and upset today. Raahhhhhhhh


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning Bellini

I use opk's and if the line is the same darkness then that is positive,  infact I've never had any that went darker.  I am really hoping that you ov'd a few days ago.  Did you sleep OK last night?  That could affect your temp, or implantation.  You are still above the cover line so don't panic.  You could explain things to your clinic and request another blood test in a few days time perhaps if you really are not convinced 

My temp took a huge dive today also but that could be due to Mr J9 keeping me up all night after one of his playing pool nights out.    I'm expecting AF in the next few days.  

Hope everyone has a lovely day.  Must dash - late for work already.

x


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all this morning?

x


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls

DK: hope your feeling better today hun  

AF is in full swing, and i have started my next cycle. I must admit yesterday felt low  
I did have a chat with DH last night, if we were going to continue taking clomid.

I have got up today feeling a little more  dont know how long it will last though.

Have a good day


----------



## DK

Hey bella, good morning love how are you other than painful af      blooming thing! Dont give up on clomid yet hun its only the first month, first month didnt work for us, 2nd month did  i ovd woo hoo..You will to!x 

Im ok thanks, pain has eased a lil but still sort of there, no where near as much though 

Glad your feeling a lil   thats good  x


----------



## MistyW

Morning Girls
Well, still no signs of ov despite the + OPK on Sunday  
J9 - I'm so sorry to hear that you are having a dreadful time at work.  I tell you, 2009 is another annus horribulus   I'm so sorry to see that your chart has 'crashed'   Still, it's not over yet!  
Sarah & Bella - So sorry AF got you both. Wishing you a better month this time  
Oh, and Bella, the second month is the magic month    
Flossy - Great news about the chart.  What is it up to today? And we need those     it seems more than ever.  We were all expecting some BFPs, but they just haven't happened.  What's going on?   Oooh, that joke made me laugh  
Lettsy - Woohoo on the + OPK.  Hope those   get to their destination  
RJ - I never thought that I'd hear you say that you actually want AF to arrive   How long are your cycles normally? 
DK - It's a bit too early to say, but your chart is looking good so far this month.  Nice and wiggly   I'm sorry to hear that you have been having a horrible time too   You've always got us here to look after you  
FO - Sorry to hear that you're suffering at the moment.  Chin up, it'll be over soon x
Serenfach - I understand and respect your decision to distance yourself from this board for a while.  I'm really going to miss you, but we're always here if you need to chat.  And of course, when you need to announce your BFP  
Podsy -     How are you?  Oooh, now you're keeping us all in suspense.    for your BFP - now that would really cheer us all up, we're all feeling sad and depressed at the mo x
Bellini - Don't panic about that drop.  Just wait and see what happens over the next few days, and hopefully the blood test will confirm ov too    
JAWM - I know that you have having time out from here, but     anyway x
Jenny - You still got that   feeling?
Love to everybody else, and a bit of this...    and a bit of that...     and oodles of this...


----------



## DK

Good morning misty my lovely missed you  Maybe i can send you a pm?

My chart had a devenate dip yesterday day 5 so   that was inplantion dip


----------



## MistyW

Hi DK
Of course you can PM me  
Fingers crossed the dip means implantation, and I do like the way it is wiggling about. It's looking great    
Have you had any achy pains in your tum?
xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies!   

Just going back to bottom of this page as af has arrived and it HURTS  

SF - sorry to hear you are leaving us for a bit   I respect your decision and hope that a little time out will make you a bit more able to cope with this ttc lark    

FF - -How ru hon?    got everything crossed for u    I too make my own bread . . .I get awful bloating etc with shop bought! It's so much more filling and yummy isn't it  

Bell - - Ur high temps could be caused by alcohol hon, but if you didn't drink and still got at least 3 hrs sleep they should be ok. Your big temp drop could be what is called a fallback temp just after ov. It's do do with oestrogen levels having a fluctuate before the progesterone really gets going. If you have 'taking charge of your fertility' it explains it in there. My friend has borrowed my copy so can't go into more detail. Also, if you look at pregnancy charts on ff then you can see loads of them are very up and down! Keep    

DK - hi hon . . .no personal 4 u as been chatting online lol!    

Misty Moo - - Not having time out from here unless you lot have kicked me out   As clomid stays in system still count myself as clomid girl this month, then it's only a couple of months before back on the trail. Just gotta lose some weight as with my PCOS it could be stopping everything! Ur chart is looking fine so I hope you are feeling    

J9, Sarah, Jenny, TK, Rees, Belle, Cat, Pod, and everyone else HI! 

Right off to clean my messy house   Back on later

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW

JAWM - Ooops, I got confused.  Thank heavens you're sticking around   
Sorry to hear about evil AF. I really thought that this was your month, along with a couple of others on here.  I don't know why we are having a BFP drought   
You think my chart is looking fine?  I think it stinks   On Sunday, I really convinced myself that I was ov'ing, or on the verge of ov'ing, but here we are on Tuesday and still nothing


----------



## DK

Misty looking at your chart it looks like at you ovulated as you temp is lowest then?? Maybe sunday if sun ff normally dont change til 3days after so if u ovd on sun it will change in the morning hun!   ing for you! How are you this morning? x


----------



## MistyW

Hi DK - Thanks for your optimism, but I'm sure I haven't ov'd yet  
I've got a stack of stuff to do today, but I just can't motivate myself.  I think I might just get a book and go and lie under my blanket on the settee


----------



## bella 64

What a lovely day out there, just finished upstairs. what a job that is cleaning windows.
Thought as i felt a lil more  today i would give myself a kick into action. Instaed of being a misery.

As i was cleaning my windows, my neighbours DL came up with her twin girls.
They where born christmas day, im happy for her but still jealousat the same time.Does that sound bad?
She now has 3 children, lucky girl.


----------



## MistyW

Yoohoo   Where is everybody?  
Bella - I  understand completely, you're bound to feel a sting even though you are happy for her   Look at you, cleaning the windows... I am very impressed


----------



## Rees1978

Hello my lovely ladies,been missing you! have been posting and reading on and off at work as my internet is down at home at the moment DH not paid the bill 

How are we all? I'm just tired and worried but happy 

Whos around?


----------



## JW3

Hi Rees  , good to see you are getting on well, tired and worried sounds pretty normal 

Hi Misty Moo - yes I am still feeling positive, nothing more I can do now have done all the BMS and just waiting now.  Usually ok with the waiting bit so should be ok for a week or so now.  Hope your cycle gets sorted soon, really annoying isn't it when you don't know when ov will be, or whether it has been.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Misty moo - -   If you thought u ov'd on Sun it still won't adjust ur chart, normally takes 3 temps above coverline before it puts those magical lines in   

Bella - - You don't sound bad at all . . . well not unless I am too     My bf if pg and though am thrilled for her (3 mc's before this one) I am still jealous as hell . . . though slightly less jealous as I said to her today, I'm gonna get thinner while u get fatter      Seriously though, it is always bittersweet when others get pg or have babies, it doesn't mean I wish it was me INSTEAD of them, I just wish it was me AS WELL as them! Give urself a break about how ur feeling hon, it's natural and ur a lovely person.  

REESEY ROO! HOW RU HON? Why worried? All ok I hope? Are u really that far along already? 

DK - Can't get my msn to work!

Hi Jenny . . .glad ur feeling    

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeellll I've been really good today. Wore my ankle weights all day as indoors, made a chicken brest wrap with lettuce and cucumber for lunch which was 300 cals (OMG!) and for my tea have had an oatibix with sliced almonds and banana with skimmed milk. Very impressed with myself as served up pizza and chips and ice cream for 5 kids and avoided a single nibble! Avoiding wheat as it makes my tummy hurt!

Also got on my lateral thigh trainer last night . . . managed 5 mins as opposed to the 2 hours I could manage before    

Long way to go methinks!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey J&WM

Nice to hear from you,You are doing well or your healthy eating.well done chic 

I would have the pizza and chips though,thats if my bl00dy oven wasnt broken he hee.

I am all good thanks hun,just worried as not many symptoms and got to wait anouther 3 weeks for my 12 week scan,I know 9 weeks already..Hope beanie stays for me 

Hows things with how have you been?

Hiya Jen,Nice to hear from you too,glad your still feeling positive hun    pray it is your month x


----------



## FlossyFly

Helo ladies. It has been very quiet on here to day and not the usual number of pages to read when i get back from work.

Rees - Can't believe your nearly 9 weeks already   

J&WM - well done with the food. I had 45 cal soup today lol I did have a piece of swiss roll at work and have just had 6 custard creams so I have made up for it  

Misty, Jen, Bella  

My temp went up again this morning. I am so pleased that I paid the $10 for the 30 day VIP membership lol Have had a few little funny tum aches today but that might be wind lol


----------



## bella 64

jwm

Thanks hun for your lovely post  made me feel so much better.
Your right ive got to stop beating myself up. Maybe it will come in time.

Sounds like you have been good with your diet. i done my   today that was cleaning top to bottom.(and windows)


----------



## JW3

Hiya

J&WM - good tip on wearing ankle weights, I use my wrist ones whilst I'm doing the ironing although must admit have got out the habit best get back into it, especially after going out for lunch to Pizza Express with work yum had to have a pizza no choice in the matter, it was a bit of a walk from work though so at least that will be good

Bella - hi, sounds like you've been really good as well all that cleaning, hope you get a bfp soon

Flossyfly - great news about your temp going up    

Off for reflexology shortly - can't wait to become ultra relaxed and have a good natter to the reflexologist

Bye for now

Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Hello ladies how are we all this evening well done you nik on the diet good girl keep it up  

Im having a bad day today and just for some reason no its over this month i just have a feeling, i seem to be good with my feelings   x x 

rees god i cant believe your nearly 9weeks already!   wat u worried about hun! x  

Hey  jenny, bella, ff, j9 misty! x x


----------



## DK

Hi ladies just wanted to let you all no i may be quiet in the next few days, i have had had to make some serious choices and its been very hard! Thank you all..x


----------



## FlossyFly

DK - Ok mate, take care and don't be a stranger. Can't understand why you think it is over this month. Your chart looks good!

Its gone really quiet in here. Is everyone suffering winter blues?


----------



## DK

FF thats part of the reason i need to have break for few days, everyone seems grumpy, down, blue, busy im not sure, and its not good to fill like that, we are ment to be strong and support each other but when you got enough on your plate/mind you dont want other peoples problems! Sorry if i talking out of term but some people just want to talk me me me and want it all and not give it! Im sorry if i upset people in saying it please dont take it personally i just need to get it off me chest! I do understand everyone going through alot!

I have something very serious happening today and tomorow and no one wanted to talk or help me through it today i think only misty has asked after me today, i do understand i really do, its hard!  

FF thanks for saying my chart looks good but i dont think it does, im in pain,    aint had no spotting like an inplantion bleed (had some few days ago but think that where we had sex on sun)and just dont fill clomid is going to work for us! Nik nos what i mean but i think maybe i not ment to have ny more! I made a choice to have jack and i think maybe i being punished for that!  

Anyway sorry ladies please dont take it personaly!   i love each and everyone of you! Your true friends! x


----------



## sarah30

*DK* - no please dont go I am not down or grumpy and have just been busy with work for last few days !!!!!


----------



## FlossyFly

DK - I am not blue or grumpy either, quiet the opposite.


----------



## sarah30

*flossyfly* - oh well we'll just have to be cheerfull together !!


----------



## FlossyFly

sarah30 said:


> *flossyfly* - oh well we'll just have to be cheerfull together !!


looks like it is just us 2 left then lol


----------



## sarah30

*flossyfly* - it sure does, sorry was chatting on ** and missed your comment!! what shall we talk about lol


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies thank  you for the lovely messages and thoughts! It means alot!   i was very very upset        yesterday and i took it out on you all and im truely sorry for that!    me   sorry! x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Well everyone must be busy or something this week because there doesn't seem to be as much chatting going on.

Hi Dk - hope you see my pm,   thinking about you , don't feel like you took things out on us that's what these boards are here for, your right kick us in to touch if we've not been supportive enough.  Sometimes its tricky to know from posts whether someone is having a little bit of a down day or whether something is a major crisis.  Think its really good how you are so honest about how you really feel.  

Hi Sarah, Flossyfly 

Well feeling really emotional today but think its just the clomid side effects so doing my best to ignore it and keep on with work, because otherwise things are good and really busy.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

DK hon     

Not ignoring you or anyone else, just not had a chance to get online! When I go back to work next week it'll be evenings only. Chatting to u online so won't post too much here, just that I don't think it's u hon it's just a quiet week on here  

Jenny   sorry to hear ur feeling emotional   Suspect ur right and it's the clomid s/e added to the stress of ttc!     This is ur month!

I am already feeling more emotionally stable, even though today cd2 so should've been starting clomid today. It's making me realise just how physically and emotionally awful clomid was making me feel, and reinforces that a month or 2 off is right for us.

Love 2 everyone 

XX


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning,

Hello to Flossfly,I know but its going slow waiting for my scan,How you doing hun?

Hiya Mist Moo me ol mate,how you doing honey..lets have some more BFP's on here   

Hey J&WM - How you doing today? Your right about Clomid it does not make you feel very nice and it makes you put on wieght,but you dont care do you,we just take it anyway and pray 

Hiya DK,Hello to you,how you feeling today?any better? Im ok but exhausted and tired,just worried hoping my baby ok as ages away until scan,well it seems like ages away!

Anyone heard from Topkat? Topkat where are you?Hows you and baby?


----------



## JW3

Hi J&WM, Rees


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Jen,sorry I didnt say hello to you   x

How you feeling today?


----------



## bubkin

Sorry ladies, but i am a bit annoyed by what i have just read, might be my hormones, but i am not here to cause an arguement, but i have to say this.

DK, i think sometimes you think its all about you, even when you joined the forum you used to moan like crazy if someone hadn't replied within 5 mins of your post, people work and don't always have time to reply straight away, we all have to learn to be patient with replies and the clomid.
i find it hard to think you are so miserable trying to concieve when you already have one beautiful child, i know that doesn't make it easier but you have to think some ladies here have none and that is harder still, at least you have had your chance to be a mummy (and hopefully will again).

all i am saying is spare a thought for the other ladies, its not easy on anyone and we all think our own cases are more important ; truth is they are all important and each and every one of us deserves at least one chance to be the mummy we dream of being. 

sorry to rant and i hope i haven't upset you, but i hope you understand what i am saying.

we all want more BFP'S and i am a true believer that being positive and having a tear free month will help all of you, 

sorry if i have upset anyone, 

bubsxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya bubs,

Nice to hear from you?how you doing hun?how you feeling,cant believe your 17 weeks OMG!! 
?
I agree with what you have said Bubs aswell xx


----------



## bubkin

i'm good thanks rees, i am 18 wks now, well by my LMP date i am 19wks lol 

still feeling good, looking forward to my next scan the wait between 12wk and 23wks is a killer! lol but i have a doppler now so i can satisfy myself in knowing baby is still there lol  how many weeks are you now Rees?

bubsxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

hi Rees Glad ur well.

Ok here I go now! This board has become, from my perspective, increasingly tense. Maybe Bubs has started what we maybe should've done a while ago and been honest about things. I'd like to say well done to bubs for having the courage to post, even though I disagree strongly with the way it was worded. I do understand it is difficult to put things into words. I do think it's important to respect that a lot of us work and therefore simply don't have the time to be on here all the time, and it's easy to forget that if at home all day.

Whilst I agree that DK maybe feels it's all about her I also believe that it's natural when we are ttc that we ALL become a little obsessed with what's going on with our bodies. Clomid is also a horrible drug that can make some ladies (me included) very irrational and overly emotional and  sensitive. I would also add that many many ladies on here have at some point been guilty (again me included) of having days when we can appear selfish and maybe don't offer the support to others which we maybe should.

From my experience with DK she has always answered personals and been supportive, as well as requesting that support and advice from us.

From the perspective of ttc, my experience (and i accept everyone is different) is that ttc ds1 was NO MORE painful than ttc now. The pain of ttc is horrendous be it you have no children or 5 . Indeed I in many ways find it harder as I 'know' what I'm aiming for every time I look at my boys. Though when I was ttc ds1 I would've completely agreed about the at least you've had a chance. I think ttc if hard for everyone and I thought that this board was supposed to be about supporting each other through EVERYTHING, good times, bad times, bfn's and bfp's . . . where has that gone?

If we can't be honest with each other on an anonymous site where can we be? 

Harm was a long standing member who offered huge support to everyone, yet when things turned awful for her people complained saying they found it hard?!?!? She now feels unable to come on the board.

The same for any of our ladies who have had their magical BFPs and feel they can't talk about it on here.

Surely supporting each other is the way to go? If we don't have each other then what is the point of coming here at all?

I am saddened at the animosity on this site at the moment


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hiya Jen . . .sorry missed ur hello waving at me down the page. 

I am good today, thought might wobble as cd2 and shoulda been taking the clomid but feel better already for not!

Have lost 7lbs since af arrived yest! I know it's all water but it still feels great  

How ru today? Still   I hope hon!

XX Nik


----------



## bubkin

it was not my intention to make you feel sad, but ranting because you feel people don't have time for you isn't true. 

i did not say you were selfish and i am not judging you, i am sure if you read what i wrote again you will understand that, i have been trying for 4 yrs, not a blink of ovulation and because of the women on here i followed the right path and it led me to where i am now.

you are not being punished for having Jack, and i am sure you will have another child but you are hurting yourself by worryin all the time and reading into too much of what is or isn't said on here.

you don't think i find it hard, seeing all these teenage girls shelling their babies out like peas, and neglecting them? its awful and a very cruel world but blaming anyone or yourself is silly. 

getting stressed out will not help DK, i am merely trying to show you that.

J&WM: writen text never comes out as you expect it to, i have no hurtful or nasty feelings for DK, but it just upsets me to see things like that written, we all try to be here for each other, i try to stay away from the clomid board but i like to pop by to see if there is anything i can help with and share my experience. 

women need to come on here and provide support and see a happy out look for the months ahead, and i am very saddened to think Harmony couldn't get that from us   she is a great inspiration to me and was the first BFP i ever saw in the clomid forum, and i found it personally upsetting what she had to go through. 

hormones are evil and clomid is evil but we all need to see the light that could be at the end of our tunnel.  

sorry i have upset everyone


----------



## bella 64

Hi JWM

Wow thats brilliant i bet your well chuffed. Keep the good work up.
Your so not going to miss clomid s/e.

Jenny: hows your day going? hope your still feeling  

hi Rees & Bubbs & FF and anyone i have missed.


----------



## bubkin

hey bella 

7lbs!!  i wish i could shed 7lbs!! mind you haven't put on any yet


----------



## bella 64

Can i just say im am a newbie, and i have found you all lovely girls on here.
Ive only been posting a lil while, but already you have surported me on many things.

You as well DK, im sorry your feeling like this hun. 

Im really saddened too


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Bub - - Please don't stop popping over to the board, I for one wish all  ladies would hang around and keep us up to date with how their pgs are progressing as I find it inspiring and exciting  

Similarly I wish that all ladies who are having harder times felt able to stay on the board. If I find it upsetting to read how hard times are for others, I try to bear in mind that it could easily be me needing that support, and try to remember that friends be it face to face or here online should be here for each other regardless.

So BUB what I'm trying to say is I respect you being honest in ur posts and keep poppin to c us   WOW not puttin on any weight!

Bella - - ur right hon def not missing the s/e 's though secretly hoping that I'll get a miracle bfp with the clomid thats left in my system   I am well chuffed yeah with the 7lbs . . . it's a start lol! How ru hon   I hope

XX Nik


----------



## bubkin

DK I know you are reading, i am sorry if i upset you but i am sure you can understand what i ment, and i understand where you were coming from but we are all here for each other xx

J&WM thanks and i am glad we cleared it up, i just want to see you all happy   you all need the endophins to trigger all the right things and get the eggs giggling


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Bub - - I really believe honesty is best, even if we all have different opinions (and wouldn't life be boring if we were all the same   ) 

So I am glad we have all had a chance to get pent up feelings out it can only do us all (inc beanies on board) good

   to all

XX Nik


----------



## knikki

Thought I would come on and say hello to you all.

I also catch up and read your posts every day, but as most of you know I am fairly quiet.

I am not getting involved in any emotional stuff and conflict, because I am a wuss!!  And I am totally irrational with hormones at the moment!    I am saving any conflict for my poor DH...

Bubs - really nice to see you and your bump.  Can't wait until mine looks like that!

Pregnancy going ok so far - just looking forward to my next scan.

Hugs to you all - JWM, Jenny, Misty, FO (if you are around), DK, Rees, Misty, Lentil, Bella, CU, and everyone else I have no doubt missed off.   

Hope you are all ok.

N x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Knikki Hi hon! How long til ur next scan  . . . can't believe how quickly it's going lol! Hope the symptoms r treating u well  

XX Nik


----------



## harmony802005

OK I'm really not going to get mixed in this cause im at a really bad place but bubs wat u just said made me cry so much cant believe i was Ur inspiration,to where i am today that means so so much,i will say a little bit but not much i have been on this website since the beginning when there was like only 30 odd ppl and i have always found that no matter wat if your down or up you always get the support you need,i haven't posted on here for along time but i just wanted to say people are different some ppl can cope with life and wat is thrown at them but then other ppl cant and thay crumble,my god going though the whole fertility experience is stressfull enough that is going to cause anyone to feel low also with all the hormones is going to play havoic with ur whole life,i just think we need to go back to what this site use to stand for and that is to support anyone though the good or bad as at the end of the day we all feel pain,
Also i want to say thanks to Joe on her comment bless u babe for what u said i did feel like i had been shot in the back somehow as if someone doesn't like wat i am putting then come to me and we can talk don't go and tell a someone else as then u feel wow who can i trust on this board,also no matter what i have been though i have been supportive to everyone that i have spoken to on here and have cared for so many ppl,but i feel because i have serious problems i am not able to post as i don't wake up and have a happy day and i felt towards the end of my posting i couldn't be myself hence why i haven't posted for alongtime and I'm not a lier i am not ashamed i got serious mental health problems or psy health problems or fertility problems ,i think wat ever is wrong if u r having an ace day or a really down day we should all be there to support eachother, i didnt  really want to put all this as i don't need to get shouted down and that but i feel passionate about this place and just feel its a huge shame,plz don't shout me down or anything as i am not in a good place at all just wanted to say something cause i care xxxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Nik Nak ...already spoken to you    allo allo!

Hey j&wm - What you up to today?x


----------



## knikki

Hi JWM - I feel sick and knackered most of the time, but it could be a lot, lot worse and at least I have something to smile about!!   

Next scan is probably in about 3 weeks - just waiting for the appointment ot come through.

Am very disappointed by the lack of BFPs this month.  I thought you and Fo were definites!!
Must be going to be a bumper crop this month.

Am I right that you are having a month off clomid?  Sounds like a good idea - it sends you loopy!  

Harmony - not read your post yet, but really lovely to see you.   
N x


----------



## harmony802005

rrrr thanks nikki hun,wow cant believe how far u r bless ya xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Harm - -Glad u felt able to post. . . come back we miss u  

Reesy - - Today I  am about to get my wrist and ankle weights on while i clean . . productive workout lol! What bout u?    Beanie growing well?

Knikki - - Yeah I agree and those little symptoms strangely reassure us all is ok   It's so exciting isn't it! 

Right i'm off to clean . . . crazy to say but think this morning has been great with so much honesty and air clearing!

Love to EVERYONE!

XX Nik


----------



## harmony802005

thanks joe hunny,bless ya u r a real sweetheart but i think at this moment isnt the right time to come back but i do over look posting now and then hunny xxx


----------



## knikki

Thanks Harmony,  I still can't beleive I am even pg.  Never thought it would happen naturally for us.  Its really nice to hear from you hun.  If you dont feel up to posting, I hope you know you can always pm me.  I can try to cheer you up.  

Hey Reesy!

Enjoy your cleaning JWM.

N x


----------



## harmony802005

rrrrrrr thanks knikki hun,u have alot to concertrate on babe so i wldnt burden u with my problems as u need to stay postive and happy hunny but thnkyou ever so much xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Harm, lovely to hear from you, always thought you were helpful to me and think about how you are doing quite a bit  

Hi Knikki, Bella

Hi Bubs - sounds like you are doing well - do let us know how you are getting on, I want to hear about it.

Feelign positive but think the clomid se have got me this month and feeling very emotional, keep logging onto here and that is helping quite a bit.

Back later probably, tons of work on today and tomorrow.


----------



## cleg

Harm just want to pop on + say im so sorry for your loss hunny   since hanging up my mod shirt last yr i havent been keeping upto date with the people i got close to while on the different boards, are you on more clomid chick ?

PM me if you prefer  

xxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi jenny thanks hun for wat u said very sweet of you how r u babe?x

Cleg babe havent spoken to u in ages hun we can pm or do u have msn,dont know where i am at the mo as things arnt looking good at the mo to be honest looking like im deff going to have a hystereumy as my op never worked but i want one more last try on clomid but it isnt good timing grrrr arggg,hows u babes xxx


----------



## cleg

will PM hunny, not too good with the ole MSN  

xxx

PS girls keep your heads up high   it can be tough going can this TTC lark weather your trying for your 1st or for a sibling, you WILL get through it  

xxx


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Everyone

Well I am off line for a few hours and all hell breaks loose   

I feel that anyone should be able to come on this board and vent their feelings, I think it make no difference if you already have children or not as to how hard it is TTC. I have been through an incredibly hard journey over the last few years and without FF I don't think I could have got through. I have met some incredibly good friends on here and treasure their support and opinions.

I can see where people are coming from with how it feels to see someone who has a child moaning about finding it hard to concieve again as I have no children however, this does not mean they shouldn't be allowed to talk about their feelings on here it is hard ttc no matter what your background. I too feel that having people on here who are pregnant though clomid are inspirational to us guys fighting to get that BFP and should feel they can post on here!!

In addition I want to say that we all have lives outside of TTC they may be work related, family related or friend related and we do get busy and not able to come on here all the time. This should not mean we should feel uncomfortable posted infrequently and feel just as supported.

Anyway I dont wanna rant too much as I think we should enable this board to stay a good supportive forum for people recieving ovulation induction drugs and even though I have had alot of fertility treatment I have learned an awful lot from all of you guys in here!!

Love you all and please stay positive about everything all of you !!

Sarah x


----------



## harmony802005

ok babes xxxx


----------



## sarah30

Right I have had a rant .... whats everyone up to today??


----------



## Shellebell

I can't come on and post properly as on phone. i hope you have all cleared the air and we can back on track!


----------



## knikki

Hi Sarah,

I am pigging out.  Just had the world's biggest chicken salad baguette with a bag of cheese and onion crisps!!   

N x


----------



## sarah30

*knikki* -   lovely I have just put a pepperoni pizza in the oven !! yummy !!! I am starving 

Oh question for all of you .............. I forgot to take my clomid yesterday (I was CD 2) I have taken todays dose, does everyone think I should just take my doses on CD 3,4,5,6 and 7 instead now


----------



## knikki

Ooohhh....I'm having pizza for tea. yum!
Wish I was at home too.

Sorry don't know the medical answer to the clomid question, but I would probably just add a day on at the end and finish on day 7.


----------



## sarah30

*knikki* - today is my only day off this week as working the weekend, so am treasuring being at home  I never get chance to get on here at work, but I should try ... would be able to post more often then 

Where hs everyone gone?


----------



## JamesBrown

Hiya

Sarah - I would also take it on days 3 - 7.  Enjoy your day off.

Back on again tonight but won't be on for a few days after as I'm going to visit my family/friends for a couple of days.  Sorry to seem negative but I have no hope this cycle.  Temp right down and boobs stopped hurting yesterday.  It WILL happen one day.  I have a hossie appointment tomorrow.  I think it should be a good one.  I've had it now.  I just don't get why it won't happen.  Onwards and upwards.

I for one am quite glad that a bit of steam has been let off on this forum today btw. Hopefully it has cleared the air and we can all on with supporting each other on getting our bfp's.

 and   to you all.


J9
x


----------



## bella 64

Ive just stuffed myself with my lunch  wish i could be as good JWM doing all her healthy 

Sarah must be nice to have a day off hun  i used to work in a hospital, i know what it is like working shifts.

Im going to be popping in out as ive got a big baking afternoon on.

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## clomid user

OMG...wot on earth has happend hear?
dk...i dont think bubs ment that narsty    i no its hard hun and i no we all find it hard at times...but you have to clear this mess up and get your    back on hear...you are my buddie and i will hunt you down    i think if you are haveing a bad time on the clomid   why dont you change it to letrozole hun its really much nicer...   come back please              


Wot on eart has happend on hear girls its all gone pear shaped 
wears the    gone ive never seen us all so bad....i think its about time we pulled together and got the           going again...my god i think we need more bfp's to cheer us all up..

i hope we all pull together now


----------



## sarah30

HERE HERE CLOMID USER!!


----------



## Topkat08

Hello lovely's,

Just thought id pop 2 c whats new and well..... what an eventful afternoon it has been lol but im not getting involved  i would like to add tho (maybe i will get involved a little ) that i dont think anyone should 'take offence' to anything that has been said today as i know that was not the intention BUT if ur willing to build up a 'friendship' on here then we have to accept that we will have different opinions and if we cant say how we feel then this is all a sham! x

Also with re: to the utd girls (myself included) sticking around.... i think i can talk on behalf of us all that we do still read up but understand how hard it is reading about pg symptoms, scans etc so keep that to a very min. Not b/c we are ''moving on'' but we can remember how we felt 

Anyway.....​
Harm ~  lovely 2 see ya babe  sorry to hear ur still not urself but i really hope ur getting there slowly  please dont be a stranger x x

Bella ~ how r u doing hun?! thank u for ur msg the other day  i did read it but dont think i replied  how r u getting on with the clomid?! x

J9 ~ sorry to hear ur feeling down hun  hope u have a good break... will do ya good  x

Knikki ~ how r u hun?! sounds like ur suffering  x

Sarah ~ dont think we've spoken before but hope ur alright x I forget to take a tablet a couple of times n i just doubled up the dose instead of taking it a day later but its what u feel comfortable doing 

J&WM ~ How r u doing girlie?! x  

Bubs ~ loving the pic, cant wait to get one of those  i remember u saying that u were a ''healthy size'' (u didn't say it like that but i will ) so am i so.....when did u notice ur bump?! x also... think ur hormones are playing with ya int they lol JJ i understand where ur coming from  hope ur alright x

FO ~ where r u hiding hun?! hope ur alright  miss u  x

Cleg ~ long time no see  hope ur alright x

Jenny ~ how r u?! glad ur feeling positive x here's to a nice bfp for u this month  x

Dk ~ where r ya hiding hun?! hope ur alright and feeling a bit better 

Misty ~ hope ur alright as well 

RJ ~ i really hope ur alright hun. I read ur msg the other day about the tickers and im really sorry they upset ya hun  x

Shelle, Reesy , Cat, Bellini, Lettsy, Lentil, FF, CU & anyone else ive missed x

Is that everyone?! 

Oh... 1 last thing for all u ahem...  clomid chicks

​


----------



## MistyW

OMG!!! I've been away for a little while and look what happens    

I second what CU (Jimmy) says, let's put it behind us now and move forward                               

Sarah - I've checked my pills about the missed dose, it says, "If you forget to take a dose you should take it on the following day and then continue with your course of therapy".

Love to everybody, let's all pull together rather than pulling each other apart   xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Well I don't have a BFP, but I did have a feint line on a OPK this afternoon. 1st one EVER !!!!!!!  (well excluding the ones I always get on the more sensitive OPK's  ) Soooo hoping that this means something is finally happening after 10 years TTC and a year of Clomid      


I hope that everyone has said their peace today   It is difficult on this forum based situation NOT to upset a few people along the way because everyone is different in soooo many ways. If you are not clear in what you are wanting/needing or how someone would read your posts, things can be taken the wrong way. Also what someone would find upsetting to see/hear may be perfectly OK with someone else.
Please also remember that this is a FORUM not a chat room. There aren't people in here 24/7 (just look for the green online symbol that lights up if someone is online, but this still might not mean that they are actually reading anything on FF tho) and as this is a fast moving thread you may not get a personal answer from everyone. Esp if you say "Hi, how are you" and get another post rather than reading back   

It seems like it has quietened down on here, so I hope we can move forward. I also hope that we don't loose you all.

Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

to all feeling low I would second what Shelley has said .. we all lead different lives and most people lead very busy lives nowadays ..I used to find it hard to keep up on here when I was modding for several hours a day and most people do not have that time to spend on here .. 

Clomid is an evil drug and can make us more sensitive to things and lets face it ttc is one of the hardest things especially when you have been doing it for some time ..I think we all need to take a step back and realise that we are here for one reason and that is to support each other through something that is bl**dy hard .. I have never cried so much as during the past few years and could never have got through it all without this site .. 

Anyway girls I think we all need to give each other a virtual hug and move on from this   with regard to feedback to members if we get a large amount of feedback from members about someone elses actions affecting a thread then we will have a quiet word with that member to try and resolve things .. whilst also trying to be supportive .. its not easy pleasing everyone all the time and we try to be as supportive a site as possible        

Just a note to you all that I am taking a break from modding as I need to chill out as much as possible at the mo but I still care about you all even if not on here very often and want you all to get your dreams no matter what your situations   

Cat x


----------



## bella 64

Hi Shellebell
Thats brilliant getting 2 lines up on opks, this could be your lucky month hun 

Come on girls where are you all x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey ladies.

Glad its all been sorted out a bit on here now.

We all must stick together  

Hiya j&wm - Happy cleaning,you cleaning the whole house ..lol..? Wish I was at home im soooooooo tired.

Beanie is ok I hope hun,roll on 19th Feb for scan.

Gilrs all this talk of food and pizza,I could really eat that for dinner,but oven not working 

Hiya Clomis User not spoken to you for ages,hows are ya?still on clomid? 

Hey TK,How you feeling?where have you been? 

Harm,nice to see you posting babes x


----------



## sarah30

Hi

Thanks for everyones advice re me stupidly forgetting to take tablet last night ... !!


what we all up to then ... i really need to move my but and do some house work and really cant be bothered !!


----------



## JW3

Shell - great news about the line on the opk     

Hi Misty Moo, CU, TK, Rees, Bella, Cat, Sarah


----------



## MistyW

Reesy Roo -     It's lovely to see you on here again.  Glad all is well with your beanie   Our oven is broken too!  I'm getting so fed up with microwave meals - they are yuk really, although at first I was saying to dh, "Oooh, this is fab, din dins ready in 5 minutes". Now I find myself explaining to the checkout staff when I'm doing the shopping, "Oh, my oven is on the blink, I'm not a lazy   really"    
Sarah - I'm with you on not being able to get stuff done today.  I'm blaming the weather, it's soooo cold and miserable out there.  It just makes you want to shuffle around and hide under a blanket  
Shellebell - that's brilliant news about the OPK     Hmmm, guess who'll be doing the John Wayne walk tonight?    
Cat - Glad you're taking it easy. Thank you for your words of wisdom. 
Jenny - Great to see so many posts from you   How's work today? Have you got much planned for the weekend?
Bella - How's round 2 going?
DK - I hope you are OK today, sweetheart  .  You have always been so helpful and supportive to me, both on this thread and through PMs.  You give great advice and I'm so worried about you today.  Please let me know how you are    
RJ - I'm sending you lots of     and     too x
Love to the rest of you.  I'm blaming Serenfach - she goes AWOL and all our   disappears down the drain   Seriously though, Seren, if you are reading this, I hope you're OK  
Lentil - I'm really worried about our lovely Lentil.  Has anybody heard anything?


----------



## Topkat08

Shelle ~ thats great news about ur opk's lets hope it brings a nice bfp with it  

Cat ~ nice to hear from ya hun. totally agree with what u all have said and i hope we can all move on now. Glad ur taking a break although we'll miss ya   x 

Reesy ~ im good thanks hun x taken a step back trying no to upset anyone... i remember what is was like   but still here   how r u getting on anyway?! x 

Urgh Misty i feel for ya having to eat microwave meals   i watched a programme about them once but wont say no more    

Whats everyone up to today?! x


----------



## MistyW

Hi TK
I won't lie to you, it is difficult for me when I see Reesy Roo's ticker, but only because we got our BFP on the same day.  But it's silly really, because I'm so happy for Reesy and the rest of you.  I really would hate it if you UTDers felt unable to post on here, because I understand the attachment you feel for us Clomid Nutters that are still here and enduring the Clomid madness and misery   And you can, and do, offer us great advice and hope.
So, really what I am trying to say, and I think others will agree... it does sting when we see your tickers and hear news about scans and stuff, but I think it's really important that you all feel welcome here.  You are, and always will be, honorary Clomid Nutters!!!


----------



## Topkat08

Misty ~ I know ur happy for us and its not silly to get upset or think ''what if'' b/c ur only human and i know its no consolation now but if it happened once it WILL happen again (i bet u've heard that a thousand times already but its true)  

I will make more of an effort to post like i use to b/c i know how u all feel with the horrible se's etc AND i miss all the madness    x 

P.S glad im still a honorary Clomid Nutter   x


----------



## MistyW

TK - Thank you so much      And to prove that I am well and truly a Clomid Nutter I have printed off your quote, "It happened once and it will happen again!!!" and stuck it on the wall.  I actually feel extremely    now, and it's all down to you     You see, missus, we really do need you.
And here's one for you to stick on your wall... "Once a Clomid Nutter, always a Clomid Nutter"


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty Moo     Hope I did not upset you babes xx

TK is right it WILL DEF happen for you again xxxx


----------



## MistyW

Reesy Roo -     Of course, you haven't upset me, please don't think that


----------



## Topkat08

Misty ~ im feeling positive for u as well and i'll keep it that way till we celebrate again   

I've printed ur quote as well n will keep it with pride   

Reesy hows r u stranger?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Misty 

Good hun,speak tomorrow,got to log out now xxxxxxxx  Take care


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Im well hun but just exhausted thanks stranger,hows you?

Got to go now lovely ladies 

       

positive vibes for you girlies xxxx


----------



## serenfach

Oi oi, girlies.. a lurker here 

I dont have much time, so I'll get right to it. DK, sweetheart.. you have [from my perspective, on one of my BAD days (or two)] peed me off by ignoring my attempts to speak with you - so have a few others. Did any of you do it on purpose? Hell no, I don't believe you did, not at all. You had your own issues in discussion and you were looking for answers.. you needed to share what was going on with _you_.. you were discussing someone else's issue, too.. and you were looking for support. <^ That pretty much sums up the actions of every woman here, then  I have down days just like everyone else and I am the type of person who wears their heart on their sleeve.. I've been accusatory of people ignoring me / passing me over and as soon as I thought it/wrote it, I felt silly. No one 'purposely' ignores anyone here. Also - and I think this is mighty important to remember - some people will connect more with some, than others and they develop a kind of bond -- you and CU, being both from Essex for example.. you've spoken about it quite a bit here and it's a common interest/bond etc that you share << that can seem a little 'clicky' to some, but it may not necessarily be so.. do you know what I mean?? Hope so  I hope to see you here again soon Xx

As for the girls here who are pg.. On a 'down' day, I don't want to see pg tickers. It just reinfoces the fact I've never had a reason to have on and it depresses me. On a 'normal/good' day, it's *hugely* inspirational to see them here, to know that they too were in my shoes and they got their BFP's! Nevermind the Clomid - the entirity of ttc can be traumatic and highly emotional by itself for so many people and therefore people are prone to emotional outbursts etc.. it's natural.

Thing is, that is the way life is and if *you* [general to all] can't accept that, then perhaps an internet forum, with so many different women going through so many different things, needing share and talk etc, is not the best place for you to seek support. Imo, whoever wants to be here should be welcomed, no matter their circumstances. Should anyone here have to leave or feel bad etc, because I'm having a down day?? NO!

Some days, I NEED to talk, to have support, to KNOW that I am not alone with this. Sure, I have my DH and bless him he tries so hard, but he is a man - he will never _fully_ understand this the way that you all do [and quite frankly, I think the frequent chat about cm puts him off his food from time to time LOL] This is an oh so pityful thing for me to say, but I really have no one [women] to share any of this with, except you guys here. Some days there is that much chatter, you can kinda feel a little left behind, receivng only half answers or none, but that's how a forum as busy as this, goes. People have to accept that.

I've noticed every women here at least trying to help someone else.. but sometimes we need more, I know. I feel like that too, sometimes. But there is only so much people can do/give here, before they have to think of themselves.. which, again, is perfectly natural and expected!

Strength and  comes from acceptance. No one can 'give' that to *you*.. you have to find it, work hard at maintaining it and put your energies into keeping your  up and running. #

There is a GREAT support group! I may not be posting, but I am reading.. and God it saddened me to read what I have. Honesty is ALWAYS the best policy - it clears the air and paves a way to 'getting back to it'. I'm sorry to be harsh, but sometimes it must be said.. if you don't like what you're reading, then don't read it. I also agree that the sentiments in a post in cyberworld don't always come out the way it is meant to.. but then ya gotta have a little trust in the person/people who write the words. Often, it can be our own intepretation that is 'wrong'/'misleading'.

I hope I haven't offended anyone.

ps - Misty  ya bugger! I am lurking ya know! I saw what you wrote and you wholheartedly deserve a smacked 

 << Please keep this going here.. I need to come by for my daily dose!!!!  and love to all Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

<sighs> SF we miss you!       

OMG! I've just noticed someone blew me some bubbles! I think I was stuck on 93 for years. Thank you so much whoever you are. 

x


----------



## JW3

Serenfach   you did make me giggle about discussing cm with your dh.  Don't think my DH has a clue so when the nurse asked when we were at the clinic whether I'd checked my cm I didn't know what to say  

Hi J9


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Evening ladies  

SF - -just wanted to say you echo my earlier post about being glad for the honesty on here. I am hugely grateful that things can be freely aired because it instils trust in every aspect! I also agree no-one ever ignores on purpose! Simply I just don't have time sometimes to read pages and pages and want to say hi to everyone!

I am glad ur feeling   , I am too, thought I'd wobble today as due to start taking clomid again but haven't and feel much more emotionally stable already!

Anyway, love to EVERYONE, have a good evening, off to get on my stepper     Trust me you don't wanna see that ... I have to be careful I don't knock myself out without my (.y.) 's


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

Thank you all for the lovely messages!

Sorry i aint been back on i have explained why lower down!

First i want to say sorry if i offened anyone in what i said! Secondly bubs everything is fine i did take it the wrong way i guess but have all afternoon to think about it and i understand now! Its hard for everyone and us ladies see things different like the whole world does, everyone has the right to an opion and you was just expressing yours! Well i hope we can all forget it and move on!


I now fill i need to talk about my owrries and reason why i was down enought to write what i did! 

My nan got dianoise with breast cancer about 2weeks ago, she has been going in and out of hospital since then for scans and tests etc, they are pretty certain they found it early as she has yearly scans due to have 3cycts in the past! They reackon its a good chance once she has the op that will be it after the radiotherpy, but the worrying news is that she has stage 3 which is the agress, fast spreading one which is worrying! Reason i was upset yesterday and today was yesterday they put the radioactive dye in (through her nipple) ouch, and gave her a scan, and today they did the operation! I have been waiting all day for the call...This is why i have been off line and upset! I so hope you can all understand! x x x


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh my - even more bubbles.    

Hey Jenny - I bore my DH to death talking about CM.  I don't think he listens though, in his head he probably hears it as "wa wa wa wa" I reckon  

Hey J&WM - I'm very impressed with your new regime!  Hope you don't end up with with black eyes by the end of your stepping though  

DK - Hey there.  I'm so sorry to hear about your nan.  Can totally understand why you have been so anxious.   to your nan and   to you and your family. 

J9
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think we are due lots of these                                                                                                      

DK   My Mum had breast cancer twice and has been clear now for some time it is amazing what they can do ..but it is a very emotional time when a family member is ill especially with something like Cancer   we are here for you hun and I know that no-one on here meant to upset you .. emotions do run high cos it is so blo*dy hard sometimes going through what you are all going through .. whether you have a child already or not its an emotional rollercoaster because it is a dream that you want to realise  

I have lots of money in my virtual bank account ..if any of you are charter members and fancy some I am feeling generous   you can spend them on pets, or flowers, hugs, lottery or even to be able to wash pants   

Cat x


----------



## DK

Thank you j9 huni i will pass on your wishs thanks! x x x

Cat also thank you lovely      Just waiting for mum to call and say she is safe!

Il have some credits cat  im a charter vip  love sending hugs and i have 3 pets  x x  x


----------



## bella 64

DK; did you get my pm? Glad you feel better


----------



## Bellini

Evening all - glad that's all sorted then! Phew  

Shell - congrats on your positive OPK.  I got my 2nd ever one this month so I totally understand the elation. Let's hope this is the one that works.  

DK - sorry to hear about your nan.  My lovely MIL is going through cancer treatment at the moment so I totally understand how you feel.  All you can do is be strong and be there for her when she needs you.

Good luck everyone else - I'm off to watch Shameless!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Bellini

Oh no re your MIL.  Hope all goes well.  Just had a peek at your chart.  Things looking good for you missus.  I'm so pleased for you.

x


----------



## Bellini

j9 - when are you testing?


----------



## JamesBrown

I probably won't test.  If by some miracle I didn't get AF tomorrow or Friday then I'll test Saturday.
Be back on-line Friday night now probably.  Off to bed and then having a few days away.  Byeeee.


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning girlies

Couldn't keep away.  Did a BFN test to make sure.  Temp sank to an all time low today and I am having mild AF pains.  I expected it.  It just provides me with more oomph for when I go to my hospital appt today. I've already worked out what my due date would be if it happended this next cycle    

See you in a few days.  Come on the ladies!  

Update 09.50 am - AF is here!  Which means that I in fact did ovulate on day 16.  We had bms the night before and twice on the day.  Oh dear.  Just discussed with DH and today I am not leaving the hospital until they put me on the ivf list and we wish to continue with the clomid and have a go at IUI also.  Wish me luck!

J9
x


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Bella i did get your pm thanks hun and i got everyone else thank you, i will reply to you all! 

Bellini your chart does look good hun  oooo    for your  this month!

J9 sorry your temp has dropped and to below the coverline to lovely              for you!

 everyone else, tk, rees, bubs, jwm, jenny, sf, misty, cat, pod, sarah, Any one i forgot? If so  sorry! x x x


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody
              to everybody
PS - Seren - Please don't     me up.


----------



## DK

Ello misty my lovely how are you today? I see your chart has not detected ovulation yet?  i think it happened either cd17 or 18? But cause u either illness or sleep deprived it aint found it?maybe?? x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Crazy ~Clomid Chicks   

DK what was your original user name as I have to send it to that as doesn't let you use changed usernames when sending credits .. if anyone else wants any credits please pm me .. while I am feeling generous  

Cat x


----------



## MistyW

Morning DK and Cat  
I'm just sitting here waiting for my oven man to turn up so I can throw away the microwave meals and actually cook again (it's been nearly 2 weeks!!!)  
Thanks for the offer of credits, Cat, but I really wouldn't know what to do with them.  I'm a bit of a coward when it comes to technology     Still, by giving things away Karma will reward you in the long run    
Dk - Thanks for looking at my chart.  If it was anybody else I would tell them they were a slow riser, and any day now there would be a leap, but it's different when it's your own chart   I'm not bothered though, means I can be a bit of a beer monster this month   Your chart is looking fabulous, really wiggly.  I think you'll have to give the beer a miss this month, missus


----------



## DK

Cat i think it was dkjg, How are you and lil beanie? u have one or two? not sure you u have said and i missed the postThanks cat for the credits!  

Misty it looks like cd17 or 18 And you had an + on opk on the 17 so would be about right you just a slow riser like you said hun, honestly do you think my chart looks good, i compared it to yours like you said and does look simular      O getting your oven back lol that will be nice, nice home cooked meals  x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am good thanks hunny .. can't complain as feel so lucky   1 on board hunny   doing ok so far   

Cat x


----------



## DK

thats good cat congrats hun, was heartbeat seen Can you look at my chart please i would like your advise to, a few ladies on ere say my chart looks good  Like your advise to if poss please? x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK I have never ever charted hunny as I sleep so inconsistently I didn't think it would ever work for me   so I could look at it but I would be talking complete rubbish if I tried to interprete it   but I can send you lots of                                                       

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Misty missed your post completely .. ooh it will be good for you to have a proper cooker hunny  

Cat x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies!

Just a flying visit off to tesco!

Thanks for the credits cat! Will try to figure out this carter vip thing  

DK, Misty, et al good morning!

J9 - Good luck honey at hosp . . . sorry temp dropped


----------



## JamesBrown

Just a quick one as I'm off to the hossie.  Updated my post from this morning.  AF is here.  x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

DK - - just to say ur chart looks fab hon! Implantation can be cd 7 -12 dpo BUT can be earlier or later according to ff  Maybe 6 dpo was ur implantation dip!

Does anyone know how I add photos to my profile ?

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

J9 - so sorry the  got u    

Bring it on for next month and again, good luck with the hosp!!!! Is it a general appt or a where do we go from here chat? Have you thought about asking for letrozole? After the stories on here I am gonna pursue this when I go back  

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Hey j9 wats up nothing to serious with the hospital i hope! ?? Sorry the evil  showed her face          
Good luck with next cycle hun! x x  

Jwm, Thank you for looking at my chart and saying it looks good, I read on a preg site about inplantion can be from 5dpo to 14dpo so lets   thats what it is x Thank you! Msn msn msn lol!

 anyone else in/up? x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi everyone

Thanks for your messages.

It is an appointment with my fertility consultant.  He probably wants to meet with me to see how the clomid is going and to discuss our next steps.  I can't wait!  I think for now I'm going to stick with clomid as this month I was OK with it and I am over-joyed it has made my cycle 30 days.  Hopefully we'll get onto to some IUI or IVF talk.

Right - I really really do have to set off now. 

       girls.

      

J9
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

J9            for you appointment hun  

Cat x


----------



## MistyW

J9 - Hope it goes well today with the consultant. It's brilliant that he is seeing you and not one of the registrars are junior doctors.   Let us know what he says
Cat - Thank you so much for the credits   I've been toying with the idea of upgrading to Charter.  Guess I'm going to have to now, really am ashamed I haven't done it sooner considering all the support this site has given me   You really are a gem  
JAWM - I don't know how to put a pic up, but I'll be looking out for how to do it.  It's great seeing pics of each other, especially as we are all so beautiful    Have fun in evil Tesco (I think it is taking over the world  )  
DK -     Your chart is fab, but all you can do now is wait for those magic 18 high post ov temps     Any news about your Nan yet?
Love to everybody, especially all those ladies who are stuck in the office on this miserable, cold day xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK have you spent your credits already or did you not get them ? I sent them to the name you said and it sent them successfully but you don't seem to have many ..I sent you 1000 !! 

I would def recommend Letrozole .. cos it worked first time for me !

Cat x


----------



## DK

Hi cat i got them thanks huny, i spent some and banked some 

How are you?

Ok ladies please dont get excited, I did hpt and a opk this morning and got 2 lines on both tests both faint mind you, did another this afternoon and the preg one still faint but the ovulation one is VERY 2strong lines on peeonastick.com it says that a opk will show up preg hormones before preg tests? 

i sent a pic to nik(jwm) as i not sure there 2 lines or if its my mind playing games   she wat she says?


----------



## MistyW

DK -     - That's fantastic news, angel    
Naughty DK for testing so early   , but that is just brilliant.  I told you to keep away from the booze, didn't I?  You are soooooooooo UTD    
Which hpt did you use?


----------



## DK

I aint getting excited misty bless ya,   as i bet i get my af on monday/tues! I was using the cheapy ebay ones!!! Nik wants me to use cb one but i think i going leave that til monday/tues if i am late.... I aint going to believe it as alot of the lovely ladies on ere though they were utd and there af turned up... Im only 8dpo surly thats far to early? x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK ..OOh fingers crossed hunny            

Cat x


----------



## MistyW

DK - I use the cheapy ebay ones, and they have always been spot on.  Can you post a pic of your result here so I can have a look? I'll let you know how it compared to my BFP taken 12dpo  
I am really excited for you!  I think this is it


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Ladies! 

I have had a pic of the test on text from DK and unless she drew the line on in red biro it is as positive as the one TK posted when she got her BFP!

It's also as + as my friends when she was 15 wks and pee'd on one for my benefit!  

So I would say   . . .  am just keeping my fingers crossed that it stays + . . . not that there's ANY reason for it not to DK hon . . . I'm just a nervous tester after Aug 

So I agree that I think this is it  

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

J9 - - How did you get on at the hosp hon?

Hoping ur cons was supportive and helpful  

Hi everyone else too


----------



## MistyW

Yippee!
DK - Go and put your feet up!  I've just bought a bottle of sparkling pink (I know I said I would get Champagne, but I'm skint) and I'm going to open it tonight in your honour    
The other great news is that the checkout girl asked me for ID.  I'm 40 next year!!!!!    
JAWM - Hello lovely.  Thanks for confirming that.  A line is a line, as they say but I just wanted to give DK a bit more reassurance  
J9 - I hope it went well today too.  I'll be lurking on here, waiting to hear from you and our UTD friend, DK!!!


----------



## Coffee republic

DK      

I do love a little peek at this thread and seeing some good news. My first faint line was so ridiculously faint i can't tell you but at the end of the day a 2nd line is a 2nd line

Sending my lovely Jenny and Misty and lovely other clomid users from approx Nov 2008. I'm approaching 12 weeks - feels a but strange - partly amazing, partly disbelieving etc

CR x


----------



## JW3

Well its about time we had another bfp on here

DK keep us up to date, am praying this is your bfp    

Hiya coffee republic - good to hear you are doing well,


----------



## clomid user

hi everybod... how are we all
hope you are all ok  
dk...hope its a bfp hun...wear are you im getting excited


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK ..OOOOh I am getting so excited ..have you been feeling emotional .. have you had stomach cramps .. oooh I so hope its a BIG FAT POSITIVE              things happen in 3's so if you are it will start it off again for the rest of the gang  

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE           

Hope the rest of you are ok              to you all 

Cat x


----------



## DK

Hey ladies sorry i been off line most of this evening, i popped over to my nans to see how she is, i passed all your messages on, she said she is very greatful and thank you! she seemed ok, showed me her wound and there is two timy marks bit bloody but ok, her nipples are blue though lol from the radio active dye! Bless her,....

Jwm, Red biro lol had to laugh im going to try that one see if it works,think maybe diff colour though, be good for future reference lol to shock dh maybe   Evil women!   me, thanks though hun im glad you said bout me sending you the pic  let the ladies no   

Cu lovely im here now, hows u x  

Misty  thank you my rock, bless ya   how are you?x x

Jenny thanks hun, how are you? x  

j9 where are you lovely?what they say at hosp? x x

Cat my friend lol thanks for the   and   i so hope this is it  Due on monday so we will soon find out!

Cr thank you hun, i spoke to you on the pm so i understand, Good luck with it all ok     one for bump  

Please please please dont be getting to excited ladies did a test this afternoon and it come back totally neg not a line so not sre going to test again in morning if i have the guts if not might wait til monday!     u all x x


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, DK


----------



## DK

We ladies i told you not to get excited  this morning is negitive, But the poss test nik saw was with afternoon wee so i may do it later dont no, just no it must bee a mistake or something my temp is lowering and i normally have a 11day lutal and on 9days today so maybe its plumbiting cause af is coming Not sure what to do! x

I fill sick, dry lips, Very dizzy, tired  i think i not going test no more and upset my self just wait and see if af turns up! I have kept that pos ttest and will show doc...

How is everyone this morning?Wat a horrible day and its only ment to get colder and snow lol great! x


----------



## JW3

DK   I know it would be hard but maybe you should wait a few days before you test again.  It is still early and the amount of hormones in urine can vary.  When my sister got her bfp she told me she did several test after that came up negative and ended up she was in the end.


----------



## DK

Just off to take jack nursey! 9-3  woo hoo, Peace god i fill ill and need it!

Jenny thanks love, i am now not going to test any more til im due on! x x 

Speak more in half hour when back x


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Just doing my morning patrol.
DK - Ring your doc and ask for a HCG blood test.  That way you'll know one way or another. And your temp is looking fine, it's not lowering, just wiggling.
Stay     because feeling icky is a wonderful sign    
And some extra special     for your Nan x
Jenny - Morning   How are you today?
Well, my temp was up this am, so I'm feeling  .  Just a bit worried because I assumed I hadn't ov'd and have been having a bit of a boozy rampant week  
Love to everybody xxx
Come on, girls, let's get the momentum and good vibes going on here again    
Serenfach - Our 'Good Vibes Maestro'... Where are you, missus??


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning all!

DK - - ur temp is well above the coverline hon so stay   Jenny is right, fluctuating levels at this very early stage can easily give false results. Remember that the saying is that you can get false negs but not false pos as tests detect hcg which is ONLY produced in pg!!!!!!      

Talking of Jenny how ru missus?   I hope. I noticed ur profile now says PCOS? There are some brilliant books about it  . . .has metformin been mentioned to you alongside clomid? It may not be suitable but I had it (and am about to start again) as it levels sugar levels which in turn helps hormones. PCOS is linked to insulin problems too. Thought worth mentioning    

Misty Moo How ru ?   Feeling     for thismonth I hope.

Well I got on the scales and have lost 8 lbs since Mon !!!! Know mostly water but still feels GREAT about it .... spurring me on lol! Each lb I lose is anther lb closer to maybe ov'ing naturally! Still charting in the hope that I get a miraculous rebound   

Love to you all XX Nik


----------



## MistyW

JAWM - That's brilliant news.  A big pat on the back for you    
Have you had the chick pea surprise yet?    
I'm starting a health drive today as well.  Have been living off junk food for too long (cooker been bust for 2 weeks) and I put my knee length boots on yesterday and had trouble zipping them up   I knew my belly and bum were sticking out a bit further than usual   but to have overweight calves   That's got to be a first    
Yes, let's focus on a rebound BFP        I think that the BFP epidemic is about to start again, so maybe... just maybe    
DK - You back yet, missus?


----------



## JW3

J&WM - great news about the weight loss.  Yes now I have PCOS a friend at work is lending me some books so hopefully that will be helpful

Misty Hi how are you?

Not having a good day today.  I am the only one in at work for varying reasons so holding the fort on my own.  Added to that its my birthday tomorrow and if anyone is havign a long weekend it should be me   .  This is not all my sisters baby is due on Sunday and it hasn't arrived yet so am worried it will be tomorrow.  I am thinking of unplugging/switching off all my phones because I just want me & DH to have a fab day and everyone else can go take a running jump.

Things better just work this month


----------



## DK

Hi ladies thanks for all the lovely messages!

How are we all??

Me im sad go up the nursry and start crying my eyes out  been round my friedns bless her, she consoled me! I not going to test any more and wait af is due on monday so we will soon find out! My temp is still over 37 and its never really been that high this late on so     

Jwm good on you hun thats great about the weight loss  x x

Misty, Jenny  x x


----------



## MistyW

Aw, it sounds like we need some      around here.
Jenny - Hey, at least if you are the only one in the office you can surf the net all day    Yes, just turn off the phone and have a lovely birthday with DH.  He's a star and you both deserve a happy, relaxing day together   And I have to say, from all you have said this month, it is sounding very promising.  I really hope that this is your month  
DK - It must be really stressful for you, hoping that this is it, but not wanting to get your hopes up. I do believe that this is your month too, and I know the waiting is horrible, but just hang on in there  
Look at this....   

I will never be able to look at the dancing banana in the same way again


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Girls,
Not had a chance to read everything, but Misty, just wanted to tell you what my IVF con said:
"most children are concieved under the influence of alcohol"
now, according to many statistics, that should make alcohol a fertility drug - drink up ladies  

Looking good DK   stay chilled and no more   pee sticks - right?

PoDdy


----------



## DK

lol pods thats a great thing your doc said lol  How are you? x x 

Misty  hows u this pm?

Where is everyone?

What a nightmare i have had today, been feeling rather dizzy and sick all day, just went to pick lil man up from school, threw up and fainted  Was awful fill so dizzy and lightheaded  had to call dh to come get us  O well least im in now and safe! x x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK,
I'm OK thanks.  

Just waiting for AF to come so I can start the next bit of IVF.  I have been ill over the last two days; yesterday migraine - in bed all day, today sicky dizzy.  I even did a pee sick, as I'm 4 days late, but it was a BFN (as expected).  I have to go for a blood test and scan on Monday, as I should have come on by now   where is she....   

 really hoping that your test on Monday is   put your feet up and relax.

PoDdy


----------



## JW3

Poddy - good luck    I've heard that its quite normal for AF to be late when you are going for IVF - body must know somethings going on.  Really hope it works for you.


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Sorry you are both feeling icky.
Podsy - I love your dog, he is beautiful.  We've got a rescue dog too, so I know how beautiful they are inside as well as out. It's a bummer about the BFN.  It's horrible not knowing, isn't it?  
That's brilliant news about the booze.  I've still got a half a bottle of fizzy pink left for tonight - Yummadoodle!!!  
DK - The more I read, the more I am convinced that you are UTD   
Jenny - That's a scary thought   So your body knows that it's going to have something done to it, so it tries to sabotage it?  Eeek, scary!
J9 - Any news from your trip to see the consultant?
Well, my body is playing tricks on me, I'm getting random AF pains, and I've got (TMI!) creamy cm.  I thought you only get that pre-ov     What is happening to me?


----------



## PoDdy

Thanks Jenny, I agree, my body is def. conspiring against me  
Have a   tomoz 

My niece was born on my dads birthday. My dad was so upset that my sister was pg and not married that he didn't talk to her for the whole pregnancy.  As soon as the baby was born, he was a changed man and they have a special bond sharing their b.day.  Think of it as gaining access to the best parts of motherhood - no nappy changing in the middle of the night, you can give them back when they cry too much and teach them naughty things to wind your sister up!  That's what I do! 

Whatever happens, I hope you have a lovely birthday weekend.
PoDdy


----------



## sarah30

*DK* - have PM'd you hun xxx

How is everyone else??


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all? x x


----------



## Bellini

morning all - Happy birthday Jenny!

DK - I don't know why but I can't see your graph only as we're close together I'd just like to be nosey and compare with mine.

Do you have a link to it please babe? (if it's ok for me to nose at it).  Thanks! 

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## DK

Jenny happy birthday hun hope you have a great day!!!!!

Bellini good morning lovely how are you? What u up to today I just peeked at your chart and its looking good  Very very good i would say! How many preg signs u have What does your intercourse timing say? low?medium?or high
Yes click on my blue graph and it will take you to it when you on it click view in celcius and it will show you!  Up again today not sure what going on as got af cramps though and its due on monday so ?? x x


----------



## MistyW

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNY!!!*

Hope you and DH have a wonderful day together xxx


----------



## DK

Misty my lovely how are you x x


----------



## sarah30

Morning All

*DK* - I have pmd ya again ... they aren't AF pains hunni they are implantation pains !!   

*Bellini* - Your chart looks good hun .. fingers crossed x x

*Misty* - Morning my lovely how are you today?

*Jenny* - Happy Birthday hun

Love Sarah x


----------



## serenfach

Penblwydd Hapus, Jenny   << A gift for you Xx

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## strawberryjam

Happy Birthday Jenny, have a fab day and I hope the next year brings you the best gift of all


----------



## DK

Ladies im scared and not sure what to do, i have just fallen down the stairs 

I managed to put my feet and hands down to slow me down and have burns and sore hands and foot but i have lil belly ache( no bleeding) but i dont think the belly ache is any more than i had this morning anyway! I did fall to the floor on my bum with huge thud  Do u think i should go hosp? x x


----------



## chrissy19

just like to say hi to you all
I new to this Clomid  thread 
Hope you all doing ok
Would be grateful for any advice or motivation whilst going through this clomid phase 
I am on 50mg clomid my third month go upto 100mg next month if no joy in feb
Had my tests done ovaries and tubes ok just not ovulating

Take care
Love
Chrissy
xx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi DK
Just read your post
Hope you are ok after your fall bet you badly bruised and shaken
Get checked out if you in pain
hope all goes ok
cheers
chrissy
xx


----------



## Shellebell

DK ~ Huge   If you are just aching and didn't knock yourself out you should be OK just to rest or poss have a warm bath to bring the bruises out (and to calm you down a bit). But if anything is painful or swells up I would go and get checked out hun


----------



## JW3

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, had a great day.

Hi Chrissy welcome to this thread - its hard going this isn't it?  I just telling myself to keep going and not fall apart.  Have you had any tests to know whether you are now ovulating??

Will try and post more later - rubbish have to do some work today so want to get it out the way.


----------



## Bellini

Hi Dk, hope you're not too battered and bruised today.  Our stairs are really steep and I've stacked it loads of times on them - so much so if I get my BFP hubs is going to put a granny banister rail on the other side to keep it steady.

I saw your chart - looking good.  My temps gone up a little - feeling relieved so far so good. xxx


----------



## DK

Good morning bellini how are you lovely? Just been nosey at your chart  and its looking good  Nice and wiggly so i been told is good 

Keep   hun, when you going to test

I am ok, got very sore wrist and briused foot but seem ok, no bleeding or belly ache so who no's... Af due tomorow, otd tues lets prey i get there, my af are bang on the day now so Fingers crossed..

Its gone rather quiet on ere now  x 

Sarah thanks for all the lovely pm's x x x


----------



## clomid user

oi ello dk...how are you hun wot was you running down them staires   hope you are ok   
well im getting excited now i hope you get your bfp...well i can defo feel 1 comeing on around hear..bfp i mean 
im sitting hear thinking how much longer is god going to leave me for   

if you can hear me god im soooooooo ready for my bfp now...i wouldnt mind but he must of thought i was ready at 16 so why not now.. 

hi everybody whos on


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Hey Chrissy - welcome.   

DK - I am sure you are fine after your little accident yesterday.  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.  

Bellini - You chart just seems to be going up and up = ace  

Hey CU Jimmy.  How are you this month? Anything?  

Jenny - Glad you had a good day.  I've got work to do also today but work most Sundays - bah!  Hope you get it done soon and then switch that phone off, have a bath and glass of wine.   Oh and see you soon!

Hi to everyone else!

I've been given clomid for a further 3 months  .  My blood result for my first month was 72.  I am really disappointed with my appointment the other day.  Won't put me forwards for ivf etc, says charting is old fashioned and that any diets/vitamins are just fads and that there is nothing else I can do to get that bfp.  Just to keep going.  He had better be right or else    Oh yeah and next time I go there is no way I'm sitting in that Bleep waiting room full of pregnant, smoking, young, stoopid looking girls.  I just can't cope with it.  Rant over.  Thanks to those who asked about my appointment.


J9
x


----------



## clomid user

j9..hi hun...im ok im not sure bout this month as i feel totally differant from last month 
last month i ovulated 3 eggs and (.)(.) were very sore and this month i had 2 eggs and my (.)(.) are not hurting at all  
i wish i knew wot was going on in this p>>Y body of mine...sorry hun but why did you have an app at clinic must of missed the post...but really i dont get on much these days as im sooooooo fed up with it all


----------



## JamesBrown

Oi everyone - get back on this thread  

CU - Oh no. Have one of these  . Fingers crossed for you.
I had an appointment to see how the clomid was going that's all.  I really don't like my consultant.  He is cold, insensitive and I know more than he does.  

J9
x


----------



## clomid user

i no wot you all feel about 16 years olds getting pregnant...but really i was not one of them you are all thinking of...i have always worked and looked after my kids...and sometimes i think maybe i was ment to have them at such a young age as i carnt bloody concieve now 
i will be back in a mo gotta make kids jam on toast


----------



## JamesBrown

CU - I hope you didn't think that my post was in any way directed at anyone on this thread because it 100% was not.  Maybe I'm just bitter but seriously the waiting room at my hospital is just full of young couples who don't look healthy or in any position to care for children.  

I really hope you get that bfp CU you are clearly a super duper mum     

I have just realised that I have been able to conceive for (give or take a few days) 21 years.  I actually have to admit that I only started to get broody a few years ago.  I guess some people just start to get that ticking clock noise a lot later than others.


----------



## JW3

J9 -   looks like we we're in a very similar situation, another 3 months to go just got to keep on with it, will be good to catch up Tuesday.  Who did you see in Bradford?  Did you see the article about environmental causes and with the comment from Tony Rutherford (one of the Leeds consultants)?  That was saying there is some truth in environmental/lifestyle factors.  I can't find it now but if I see the link I'll send it to you.  Your bloods result was really good   

J9 really hope you have more luck this month     .  I am thinking if not succesful this month I'll go back for a private consultation - I wonder if I'll get a different answer from that?


----------



## clomid user

j9...no hunny i didnt think you ment me at all i just no wot every1 thinks of 16 yr olds, believe me i do aswell,it pXXXXS me off when i see them in the scan rooms and you no wot that gets to me aswell...when i go for a follie scan theres all pregnant 16yr olds there and you just no there mum will be looking after the baby.. 
i thought your blood results were fab 

hi jenny hows you hun..hope you had a nice birthday 

im getting af pains now,i guess it will be round 3 for me as i dont feel pg at all   oh well sXXT happens


----------



## JamesBrown

Phew CU - I thought I'd upset you for a moment there.  Sorry to hear about the AF pains.  

Jenny - Hello - hope yesterday was good.  No I didn't see that article so yes please do pass on the link.  I'll tell you about who I see on Tuesday as I don't like to mention names and perhaps I'm being far too sensitive.  I am really thinking of getting a second opinion but then what with our job situations I don't think we should.  My consultant said my blood results didn't mean a thing  .  Ladies, I am on day 3 of clomid now and I am already starting to get emotional and wound up by little things - argh!

J9
x


----------



## DK

Hey ladies thank you all for the concern over m fall, i am ok, got very sore wrist and foot and there strapped up but am ok! No bleeding or belly ache 

j9, cu, jenny,  hey Ladies how are we all??,

J9 i agree where is everyone! ? x


----------



## clomid user

j9...chin up hun 
when you said bloods were 76 than means you ovulated 
i no its pox ttc aint it...i think im haveing one of those days today    do you have scans


----------



## clomid user

hi dk..im glad you are ok hun   
im getting af type cramps on and off i dont feel pg i dont no wot i feel...oh i no ****** off im truley sick of it now...sometimes i feel like giveing up i think i need iui with my letrozole as im ovulating but df's  does not seem to be getting there


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi again

DK - glad you are OK.  Take it easy pet.  

CU - No I don't have scans.  In the last few days I've been analysing everything.  I came to the conclusion that perhaps my lining is thin but I'm still having AF and by the looks of it, my lining must have been nice and thick (sorry tmi) so now I'm thinking that either my eggs are rubbish or the sperm is and we'll have to do a SA re-test or that the fibroids I have are causing more problems than my consultant thinks they are.  I'm going   and just need to relax.

Going to go and tidy the house up now and take my mind off it all.

Have a good days ladies.  Stay warm.  

x


----------



## clomid user

omg its snowing hear...is it at yours dk  kids getting excited now..


----------



## DK

*OMG OMG OMG YES YES YES *  
WE have snow cu and loads of it lol! Jack getting so excited!

cu im fine than hun tough old bird me lol! Not! Cried my eyes out, was just limp jelly at bottom of stairs  good job my hubby is strong and could lift me! 
Dont give up hun not having any preg signs is not a bad thing,i had none with jack hence y didnt find out til 10weeks and the neg tests, af signs are not always a bad thing so   its good news, you should temp, so we can be nosey lol, would say do it next cycle hun but dont think there going be next cycle 

J9 love dont be  hard for me to talk im the worlds worst but i always think them things but your ovulating so eggs should be fine, if hubby has had sa and they come back fine then all is ok  Its going tohappen to us when we least expect it!    enjoy your house cleaning lol rather you than me  I got out of it yesterday/today lol things we have to do to get out house cleaning lol!


----------



## chrissy19

Hi all thanks for the welcomes

Jenny hi - i have had 2 day 21 blood tests now and they said that they wont tell me anything till i see consultant after  6 months of being onthe clomid which will be Ma. I just finished the last course of 50mg go up to 100mg next month but its so frustrating not knowing if anything going on as they wont give me results nightmare.

Just been to ww i lost 2 and a half pound my first week so i pleased, here goes another week!!

Hope all goes well for you all

Love chrissy


----------



## JW3

Lots of frustration going on here.  Why isn't there any help with the emotional side of clomid, why do you only get counselling with IVF?  Those bloomin doctors are just so clinical and not at all sensitive.

J9 - I was thinking about getting another SA done as well, might ask the consultant but that costs £90 at the LGI as well

Hi CU, DK

Chrissy good news on your weight loss hun, managing that whilst being on clomid is a real achievement   , what a pain about not getting the results.


----------



## serenfach

CU.. you have a PM, bute Xx


----------



## clomid user

dk...lol...snows stoped hear now and it has not settlet   
im trying to stay positive but not sure wots up wiv me today im an evil cow to df...well he desserved it   hes being a lazy so and so..sooooooo im letting rip hear     i told him im not doing hes washing or ironing he can take it to his mum 
im sick of it     but also     im in a funny mood aswell....

jennyw...hi hun hows youthats a bummer £90 for test wont your doctor do it  im going to get df a re-test thats if i havent   him by then lazy sod..

sf..i got your pm hunny i sent you 1 back   thankyou hunny 

chrissy..im not sure why they wont tell you maybe you should ring them back again...i no i wouldnt take no for an answer...you have to get on there case otherwise they fob you off...how are you


----------



## JW3

Hi CU

I'm ok thanks for asking, just in 2ww but feeling fine just now so just getting on with things as normal which feels wonderful - its so good when there's no evil clomid se happening.  (Also is probably helping that I have big box of chocs for my birthday and since it was my birthday I'm not feeling bad about scoffing them.  Told DH not to buy me such a big box again   )


----------



## clomid user

jennyw..im in the dreaded 2ww aswell  when are you due to test huni love a box of chocs 2     i must be due a box


----------



## clomid user

whos about anyone?


----------



## DK

Hey cu im back i just been asda  You ok lovely?

Jenny hope your having a lovely relaxing day, and finished  all your paper work


----------



## clomid user

dk..hi hun hows asda i bet there was a few in there   im ok im just thinking whens it my turn 
you ok when you testing


----------



## DK

Hey cu, yes it was packed but when we got to check outs it had calmed down a bit, loads in there buying sledges!!!! Needed some pots and veg for tea though so had to go, dh let me drive which was nice, my arm and shoulder hurts now  but put a strap on it!

Hun dont be down, i no its getting near the time now and you just think am i? am i?? am i? or if not please just let her arrive so ican juststart again, but it will happen when you least expect it or thinking about it! the scan was good you had 2 eggs so one of them will have gone, lining was good  So be  

Im ok as i said above, bit sore but no belly ache and bleeding so im ok!!!  Af is due to show her face tomorow and Otd is tues! Normally day before she due my temp drops alot ready for her but it has rose today not droped so we will see tomorw wat she does  Prob test tues or wed if not shown her face but im seeing jemma monday to get blood form if she dont turn up tomorow! x x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 

not been on here for months now had a wee break from ttc after my misscarriage in august but back on the old horse now  

so many new peeps on here hi to you all hope someone remembers me  

well im having a clomid free cycle just now as i broke my elbow so decided due to all the pain killers etc etc we would not bother this month so af is due in 3 days so we will begin round 8 of clomid looking forwrds to it the dr seemed very hopeful last week as she was spirred on but our loss as now we know we can do it

so looking forward not long now till our little angels due date she would have been due in april dont know how i will feel then my sister isd ue her baby in march so that will either make it alot worse or take my mind off it im not sure yet which one but fingers crossed its the second 

kisses to all


----------



## serenfach

Ello my lovelies.. Lurker here 

I'm a bit of a 'weather geek' [long story] and according GEOSTAT images I've been looking at, some parts of the UK are in for severe downfalls and temps as low as [with windchill] -9. You'll know this from watching the weather on tv etc, anyway.. but just wanted to add this and say keep warm  and stay safe, everyone 

ps - I hit 'post' before I remembered to add : throw a blankrt or two in the back of the car, just in case you get stuck anywhere and make sure your mobiles are fully charged.

lol.. okay.. 'mam' signing off now 

L Xx


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi all

Am rubbish at personals but wanted to say DK I have been stalking your chart and I would be very very surprised if you are not pregnant. sending you so much   x

Bubblicous, I had a mc at christmas and waiting to get back in the saddle, so to speak! Hope to see a lovely   soon and a very sticky one.

Misty  

Serenfach, you are very right, we all need to stay very cosy!

CU  

I am still waiting for af,no signs at all.  I am sure she will turn up when she is ready! this side of summer would be nice 

x


----------



## clomid user

yipeeee  its snowing hard now and its all settled...all the kids are out the front throwing snowballs...and df has just gone video shop and the kids sure did get him..     i was thinking that 1 is from me and that 1 and that 1   

dk..im glad you said bout the sledges in asda as i will go and get 1 tommrow...going to take kids out on the hills
rj...hi hun how are you  its pXXY waiting for af aint it   hopefully she turns up soon...or maybe not


----------



## *nicnic2311*

hello ladies well had my scan on thursday only 1 folicle measuring 6mm   feel a bit dis heartened ...doc has said 2 double the dose this month


----------



## strawberryjam

hi cu, not too bad thanks just waiting I just want to get on the with clomid and met again I want the rage back! how are things with you?

Nic, think positively at least they know that what you are on isn't enough and haven't just sent you away with one dose for 6 months with no monitoring have some   to store up
x


----------



## DK

Hey ladies well the snow has setaled and its very thick here! wonder if the nursery will be open tomorow, if not hills/park here we come lol!!!! Hope its so bad dh dont/cant go to work and come with us 

bubblicous  hey hun not sure we have met...how are you??.

serenfach, Get you old mother hen lol so caring bless ya, well if i get stuck in the snow then when i have my warm blankets i will have you to thank  And thanks for the pm hun 

Raspberryjam, OOOOOOO I have a stalker lol, thank you  thanks for looking at my chart hun it means alot to me  I so hope your right and that i am indeed UTD  Can you please tel me what makes u think that though so i no? is my chart good? i thought it looked bad ? Hope your af comes soon  so you can get on with next lot of treatment? have you tested though? u can still get pre straight after a miscarriage hun! x x  

Cu: Bet the kids are well excited  trying to bribe jack to eat his t then he can go out but it aint working, glad really lol its to  
The sledges are £7 each i believe! x

*N Sorry to hear of your scan results hun  Lets    for next cycle! x x


----------



## strawberryjam

You have had a good dip 6 dpo which is a good sign plus a good rise which has stayed well above the coverline, that with your lack of af symptoms I am sure you are pg!


----------



## butterflywings

Hiya Ladies
                  Gosh i have missed loads..so difficult to keep up, 
i went to the clinic friday just to see if Clomid has done anything at all as i was having doubts..and they said i had 9 follies... 3 of which were size 18, 19 and 21...

So since friday have had plenty of BMS...and hoping for a miracle lol  

hope everyone is well xxx

i will know one way or another on the 14th feb


----------



## serenfach

Just a quick Q to whoever is about.. I said I was having a rest from posting in here, but I am too curious not to ask! 

I'm having pains [worse than they were] and a little nausea started a few hours ago. The pains are in my groin/pubic area, like a 'v' shape.. like where knicker elastic rests. I'm just 3 days away from af due, but I'm missing the lower back pains I usually have and achey/pully abdomen feelings aren't here [yet??] Does anyone suffer this kind of se? Different/strange pains at af time etc?

Like I've said elsewhere on the board, lately.. I'm feeling all the normal af stuff [except for the usual pains].. but these pains are new to me at this point in my cycle. I think it might be the pains that are making me feel a bit sicky tbh, so I'm ignoring the nausea side of it for now.. I;m just curious about the pain side of it.

Any replies would be appreciated!


----------



## clomid user

nicnic..sorry hun bout the follicals...but really this is quiet common as you are on 50mg and it needs to get in to your systerm but im sure when you double up you should have follicals well i did anyway..good luck hun with next cycle 

rj...roll on af for you...so you can start the clomid again 

dk..im off to asda tommrow   naulty jack for not eating his dinner...but then again neither did kai and he never does..he would live in mc donalds if i let him   

sf..i used to feel differant pains every month hun so i dont think i can really answer your q hun...but im hopeing its a bfp for you   

butterflyings..that was good follies hun get bms in


----------



## Bellini

serenfach said:


> Just a quick Q to whoever is about.. I said I was having a rest from posting in here, but I am too curious not to ask!
> 
> I'm having pains [worse than they were] and a little nausea started a few hours ago. The pains are in my groin/pubic area, like a 'v' shape.. like where knicker elastic rests. I'm just 3 days away from af due, but I'm missing the lower back pains I usually have and achey/pully abdomen feelings aren't here [yet??] Does anyone suffer this kind of se? Different/strange pains at af time etc?
> 
> Like I've said elsewhere on the board, lately.. I'm feeling all the normal af stuff [except for the usual pains].. but these pains are new to me at this point in my cycle. I think it might be the pains that are making me feel a bit sicky tbh, so I'm ignoring the nausea side of it for now.. I;m just curious about the pain side of it.
> 
> Any replies would be appreciated!


I had this seren throughout this month. I don't know what it means but it feels weird. (never had it before).


----------



## JamesBrown

Hiya

I've never ever had any weird pains before in the tww and.....I've never ever had a bfp.  If it was me having pains I'd be jumping up and down with excitement and your charts are good too.  I think we in for some bfp's again.


----------



## clomid user

well i hope we are in for more bfp's....and i hope 1 of them is me   i feel really sick tonight and (.)(.) are starting to feel sore  
im soooooooo hopeing for a bfp      

off to bed now...hi everyone i hope you are all ok will have to chat tommrow    to all my friends


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all?

Lots of snow lol  we are snowed in! And no school! x x

My af was due to show her face today but it has not as yet but temp took a drop  so not hopful  thanks for the support ladies! x x


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

Anyone got any experience like this?

Today is cd21 I have been to the clinic for my blood test and they decided to do a scan as well.  It looks like this month is going to be a bfn again as my womb lining has got worse.  A week ago it was 7.3 and now its 5.7 which is not good enough - anyone had this before

Pants - I just don't think this clomid is going to work for me.

I was so chuffed when she said it was 7.3, why has it gone down now?

Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Good morning jenny hun! 

Nice and snowy where u are?guess not to bad if you managed to get out!

Well well done for going for your cd21 bloods and having an extra scan  But sorry for your results, I have never had another scan so i dont no the answer to that hun,but wanted to reply! let us no what your blood results are when you get them hun!

I fill like clomid aint going to work for us either so no how your feeling at the mo       x


----------



## bella 64

Hi girls

Jenny: when i had IVF that happened to me on day of ET, the con told me it can happen with stress.
The clinic where i was having my scans in colchester told me they like to see the lining nice and spongy.
The thicker the better, bed.

Fingers crossed for you 

Sorry DK hopefully next month, will be for you.


----------



## DK

Hey bella hun how are you

Thanks Af is not here yet but i reckon she is imanant  

Not sure if i want to do another month! x x


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Yes, yes, yes!!! Strange AF like pains and twinges in the 2ww are brilliant    
I've been having them too   And I'm in a wee frenzy  
Please bring us a BFP epidemic    
Jenny - Sorry, I can't answer the question about the lining.  I think that it is something that you need to press your consultant on  
DK - You call that little wiggle a drop??  No, that's just a brilliant wiggly chart    
Love to everybody.  Sorry no more personals, my fingers are like ice blocks


----------



## bella 64

DK : Im feeling a lot better now than last week, i think all this ttc pulls you down  feeling    for this month.
CD 8 so i will be getting ready for plenty of  soon.

DK dont give up yet hon, i fell pg on 5th cycle of clomid with DD.
So it can still happen for you.


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone
Hope you all ok in this snowy weather it very wintery in teesside today!!
new to this thread so just wanting to say hi and good luck to you all
catch up soon
chrissy
xx


----------



## MistyW

Hiya Chrissy
Welcome to this bonkers thread  
How are things going?
x
PS        I just cracked     At 6dpo, is that a record?


----------



## DK

Bella: Glad your feeling better hun, this ttc does indeed make you fill poo and sad   

Chrissy,  Welcome hun, must warn you its a bit of a mad thread lol!

Misty! OMG lol yes i think thats a record lol, what was the result? x x Thanks for my pm and kind words! x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Hi Chrissy - nice to see more northerners on this thread.  Its very snowy here in Leeds today as well.  I didn't dare drive but luckily me neighbour gave me a lift into work.

Hi Misty - how are you?  think am going to book private appt with my consultant but not sure when yet

Hi Bella - thanks for the info, have posted on the peer support thing about my stress issues I need to sort, hopefully I'll get some help on there

Hi Dk - yep think we are both in the same place   . Not going to bother ringing for the result just going to get the bloods result next time I go in for a scan

Hopefully will be ok to get the bus home later has stopped snowing here now,

Jenny
xx


----------



## JW3

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7855323.stm

Here's that link I mentioned about the article about environmental factors and fertility

/links


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies! 

Sorry haven't been on over weekend been out and busy!

Not gonna read back as no time as Will off as school shut and he's demanding a snowball fight!

Just wanted to send    to everyone . . those due to test       those not     too!

Have I missed anything important . . hope ur all well and happy!

I have lost 12 lbs now! Gosh I am pleased!  

Question!!

REALLY need advice. Had bloods taken on cd3 last week and fsh and lh levels normal . . . I have PCOS so didn't expect that. Could it be last months normal cycle affecting hormone levels from the clomid? Does it mean I have a chance of ov'ing naturally this month even with no clomid? If it is the clomid how long can i expect my hormone levels to remain normal as not taken it this month? I can't get referred to endocrine dept while they are still normal so it could really much treatment plan up . . but if not likely to be the clomid then it's a good thing!

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW

JAWM - Sorry, can't answer your question   Why don't you post it as a seperate thread?  You're more likely to get an answer there.  Brilliant news, almost a stone!!!!  What happened, you were stuck on a plateau and suddenly it's dropping off again  
Jenny - Well, you've convinced me to go privately, and I think you need to speak to somebody sensible about what the thinning lining means.  Don't trust the registrars or junior doctors.  They are hopeless  
DK - A BFN!  Though, I convinced myself that it was a scientific experment to see if any HCG was left after the last one     At least if I got a BFP at the weekend, I'll know it's real


----------



## JW3

Thanks Misty   , need to speak to DH about it later


----------



## bella 64

Well just been outside and made a snowman (well sort of) with DD.  Its blumin cold out there.

Hope everyone is having a good snowy day.

SF i have pm,d you back hon


----------



## serenfach

Bella, thanks.. not had chance to reply yet. Just got in.. sent home from work, yipeeee!

Hope everyone is okay.. my God, it's nasty outside [if very, very pretty, too!]



ps - I had CD21 bloods done last Thursday [actually, CD22 because I couldn't get there on CD21] - the results arrived back at my GP's on Saturday  I just called for the results, but they haven't been checked off by the doc yet, so they wouldn't give me the outcome. Grr. D'you think there might be something wrong? Even the nurse was surprised that results came back so quickly - and on a Saturday, too..


----------



## DK

Sf hun dont worry im sure everything is fine  i get my blood results same day hun so   its good news 

Bella we going out in a bit to this huge hill we have near ours  Its brill aint it! x 

Jenny              Just for you!

Jwm:   x Weldone you! 

Misty my lovely sorry on your bfn but its far to early! x  X  

Well ladies i need some info, i think this is it  wee now gone pink and pain got worse  Not full flow though, do i count today or i tomorow day 1 x


----------



## bella 64

SF: Try not to worry, im sure everything is fine. Mine only take 2 days to come back.

DK: If i was you i would hold on and see if your flow increases within the day.
If it does then this will be day 1.

Im getting a bit worried now DH works in Dagenham and its getting worse out there.
Hope he arrives home safe and sound.


----------



## clomid user

hi everyone.. 

sf..i wouldnt worry bout the bloods mine come back in 2 days aswell..how are you  you cracked any more 

dk..hi hun wot a nice day out been out the front with kids and df we all come in after a while and df stayed out there for 2 hours with all his m8s from the close hes been skiddind on a quad bike...im not sure whos the kid in this house   
is af hear hun  i hope not   

j&wm..hi hun how are you  you in the snow aswell?? 

mistyw..im getting sharp pains aswell hun i sooooooo hope its good news   

bella..hi i hope dh gets home safe


----------



## chrissy19

Hi 
Hope you all ok and not snowed in
Thanks JennyW  NistyW and DK  for your welcomes
and hi to everyone else
You all seem a great bunch 
Its all a bit confusing this clomid stuff isnt it??
each clinic seems to do things so different!!

PS I like a bit of Mad and  bonkers adds to the fun!!

Hope it all goes well
Good luck 
love chrissy
xx


----------



## bella 64

Hi

CU : just had a call from DH,they have been gritting the roads so i feel a lil wee better.
He should be home at 7pm 

Jenny: how are you feeling now hon? hope you have perked up.

Chrissy : Did you have any luck trying to get your blood result?

DK: have you had a  play in the snow with lil man?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## JamesBrown

I'm still at work and I'm oncall tonight.  I wanna get sent home and build a snowman.


----------



## clomid user

omg i feel like crap heads hurting like mad,feel sick as a dog well i was alright before the cuppa,and got pains in the overy area,af like cramps to...keep peeing and just wana go to bed...please i so hope its a bfp im feeling...god i feel crap...

how is everyone 

bella..gladthey are gritting the roads..

j9..     its cold out there hun i didnt do a snowman it was toooooooo cold..you ok tho


----------



## bella 64

CU hope and    those pains you have are good ones.
We need some   on here.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey CU

Lets hope that you are feeling the way you are because you are UTD!  

I'm totally fine thank you.  Getting picked up in about half an hour.  Can't wait to get home and get in front of that fire.   

DK - I'm sorry to hear about the pink stuff.   

Hey Bella  

Stay safe ladies.   

J9
x


----------



## bella 64

Hi J9

You wasnt one of the lucky ones then by getting home early 

Ive been lucky and been indoors all day, mind you a bit boring at times and can drive you slighty mad.


----------



## DK

Cu lol about your df what he like, sure u not got 3kids lol  Sorry to hear your feeling poorly this evening hun  Chill and relax!

Bella  yes we took jack to the park out the back on the hilland had lil go down it and throw snowballs  Then moaned he cold men!!!!!! I agree more  please!

J9 thanks for your concern huni, il be ok, not good for you though working and on call in this, rather you then me lol! x x

Everyone else  x x


----------



## JamesBrown

I've only just got home.  It took my DH almost 2 hours to get to my work instead of the usual 10-15 mins.


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello Ladies  

just wanted to say hi as i haven't been on here for a week, did my temp for the first time in a week,
think i'm ready to temp again, been getting those sharp pains in my right ov still about once a day, for the past 3 weeks, hoping its not a cyst from clomid, IVF clinic on 25th  

 to all you ladies in waiting   for BFP

hope ya all enjoying the snow
much love
Fire Opal


----------



## PoDdy

Hey FO,
Congrats on getting a date for the clinic.  Please pm me if you want any info/support.

 Hi ladies, I'm snooping around awaiting all those BFP's  

PoDdy


----------



## clomid user

j9..i hope so hun..feeling abit better now just ad pizza and chips and a nice warm bath..oh carnt believe it took that long to get home well at least you are now  

dk..think i have 3 kids      feeling better now hun...did af get you hun

hi fo..you seem back to your happy self hunny im so pleased you have your date.

hi pod..you haveing a little snoop hun   how are you


----------



## PoDdy

Hi CU,
I'm REALLY excited, as we got the OK to start growing follicles from tomorrow!   it's a bit like clomid (doesn't work the same way) and makes the follies grow, but more of them - apparently it feels like your ovaries are the size of grapefruits, so that's something to look forward to  some women get 10 follies on each ovary.

[fly]      [/fly]

Baby dust to all
PoDdy


----------



## Bellini

Sorry girls for being a bit quiet.  But I am thinking of you all and hope that all of you get that much deserved BFP this month.


----------



## living-the-good-life

Lol Hi all, can you confirm this is the main thread for Clomid   x x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi LtgL
Yes, sorry, FO and I are ex-clomid ladies, but we love this board so much we keep coming back   no other board is as fun or informative    also, the TMI is pretty hilarious at times  

We'll try to talk more clomid  

What brings you to these 'ere parts?

PoDdy


----------



## living-the-good-life

Lol, Thanks, I can imagine, you crack on I have no problem with unrelated Clomid talk, god I'm waffling!!

Err I guess I'm here, as I'm on Clomid, would you believe that lol!! 

So you have used it?? Whats your outcome??

Ps: I thought I would get to know you all before I start the TMI talk lol   x x


----------



## chrissy19

Hi All

Bella64 - Doctors wouldnt help so gonna ring my consultants secretary tomorrow and see if they will talk to me

I go for my 3rd 21 day blood test in few weeks then i can take 100mg clomid next month


Hi Living the good life welcome to the clomid thread, good luck with the clomid 

Hi everyone else
Hope you all keeping warm and cosy on this snowy evening
Keep your ovaries warm
and heres to some BFPs soon!!!!
love chrissy
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi LtgL
Yep, 5 cycles.  They thought I had PCO (irreg cycles and some evidence with ultrasound), so tried me on it, it made me ovulate really well - 3/4 follicles a time and lovely big progesterone numbers, coupled with great BMS timing, but still no bambino    So, we initiated the IVF route, as we now think the problem is egg pick-up by the fallopian tubes.

What I am saying is, it's great for PCOS, but my problem wasn't PCOS   if you get what I mean

Any dodgey side effects yet?

PoD


----------



## DK

Cu hun lol i think u do have 3kids  good fun though  Nope she has not shown her ugly face yet im going to       her if she does so hope you listerning missy!!!!!  Your not welcome!        How are you? glad the pains have eased off now and feeling more like yourself 

Chrissy hi 

LTGL hi hun and welcome it mad in ere lol 

Pody hi hun glad to see you still posting with us, hope everything goes ok with your follies  keep us posted please!

Fo hey hun welcome back hope your better now! x x  

Bellini hi hun  have replied to you in more detailed on other thread! x x  

J9 o dear sorry it took you so long   naughty snow! Hope your warm and cosy now! x

 hi to anyone else reading! x


----------



## Fire Opal

soz yes i'm an x clomid loon    know all about side effects if you need advice

not been on for a while as needed to get my head round 6 months of clomid and no joy.  

feeling a bit for like my old self so will be back on checking up on you clomid nutters  

fo


----------



## Georgie37x

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in but would like some advice please. Started taking clomid 50mg in January 2006 after 3mths got a BFP but m/c blighted ovum in May 2006 then took another 3 mths 50mg with no joy. My cons said that he thought IVF was the next step, have had 2 failed attempts to date.

Do you think it would be safe to try clomid again, as I know this has worked for me or do I try another shot at IVF?

Thanks ladies.

xxx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi all, Thanks for all the well wishes, and info   

Pod, I'm just like you, on Clomid for non PCOS reasons. Month one I had a great response. I had one very good follicle and a group of smaller ones and a level of 58 day 19 progesterone, all timed with spot on BD. A bummer to say the least when af came, the same for month two, although I've not been observed as I did so well the first month. In the TWW of month three currently  

How did they come to the conclusion about the egg pick up?? 
Were back at the clinic March, where were going to discuss skipping IUI and go straight to IVF, I'm looking at egg share. Are you paying for treatment??


----------



## living-the-good-life

And no dodgy side effects as of yet, although there is one thing thats been bothering me! Its slightly TMI


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are you?

The snow is melting but good news is its going to snow again tomorow,thursd, fri 

With me my news is my temp has dropped even more  my Af has not arrived mind but she on her way today i no it!        

Whats everyone up to today? x


----------



## JW3

Hi FO - good to hear you are feeling more yourself  

Hi Dk - wow sounds like loads of snow near you hope its going to clear up here today

Hi living the good life - welcome

Hi Georgie - if clomid has worked for you before can't see it doing any harm to try again

Poddy - good luck with your follicle growing I hope it works out for you this time  

Hi Bellini, CU, Bella


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls

DK: If this af coming have you decided what your going to do next month, regarding clomid?

Jenny: hope your feeling a lil better today. 

SF: Where are you? have you gone into work today?

Im going to pop out this morning and take DD out as the pre school has closed today.

 to those who are reading.


----------



## MistyW

Just a quick hello.  I've been reading all the posts, but I'm getting confused  
There are so many people on here (which is bril) but I feel like we need an index so we know who everybody is and where they are up to  
Love to everybody, I'll try to concentrate better this week  
FO and PoDsy - Glad to see you ex-Clomid nutters still keeping an eye on us, good luck with the IVF


----------



## clomid user

good morning..how are we all today
whos about??


----------



## MistyW

I'm here
Just trying to decide on a forum pic.  Hmmm, I think this one is a bit small


----------



## clomid user

hi mistyw..how are youi like the picture but carnt really see you


----------



## sarah30

Morning All

Misty - nice piccie although yes it is a bit small !!

CU - hows you today? any symptoms??

I am off work too much snow for me to get there !!   

Sarah x


----------



## clomid user

sarah..i dont think i have any symptoms   im soooooooo inpatient i soooooooooo hate the 2ww....i have af type pains but nuffin else really...and the thing is this is my 2nd month on letrozole and last month my(.)(.) really hurt as soon as i ovulated till i got af but this month they dont hurt at all   i no i ovulated cos i have scans,wot do you think


----------



## sarah30

CU - I am sure you have ovulated, I wouldn't get too hung up on all the symptoms cos we can suffer very differently from cycle to cycle xx Sending you     Hoping this month is your month hun.

Hows the snow your way?

sarah x


----------



## DK

Good monring cu  How are you this morning? Kids in school today? not ere there not 

Sarah hey hun you ok Brill aint it  all the snow  i love it 

Misty like the pic but i agree cant see it  x x


----------



## sarah30

DK - sorry to read your temp has dropped and AF appears to be coming    Heres hoping its a blip and AF stays away !!  I am ok tired today, off work as I couldn't get to work. This is a good job really as we had power cuts in the nights and my alarm wouldn't have gone off !!


----------



## DK

I have added a pic of me ladies Hope its not to small and can be seen 
Thanks sarah il keep you posted as to whats happening with her! x x   Stay away! x


----------



## sarah30

DK - I have made your bubbles 1777 for luck !!! NIce picture btw !!


----------



## chrissy19

Morning Girls

Wow we all been busy chatting this morning must be the sunshine !! how long will the sun last

Hope you are all well
off to do a bit now had a lazy morning today!!
take care
Love
Chrissy
xx


----------



## DK

O my goodness thank you sarah  Il go blow you some  Thank you huni! Thats brill!

Im glad you like the pic  now you all no wat i look like lol, Ugly cow LOL,    

What u up to today sarah x


----------



## sarah30

DK - Absolutely nothing !! I may take dog for a walk in the snow in abit if I can be bothered !!     What you up to?


----------



## MistyW

OMG DK!!! You are soooo cute.  Can I adopt you if I can't have kids    

I'll try to find another pic.  I stuck that one up because it's got dh (nice shorts  ) and my lovely doggy (the black blob in the background).

Yes, this sunshine is great.  It's always better when the sky is blue and the birds are twittering about in the trees.  Makes me feel   and


----------



## DK

lol OMG misty that is so funny bless ya, im bloody 23 lol everyone says im cute!      i think its funny! Thank you though  I agree i love sunshine makes u fill so much better dont it  

I want to go into town but cause im agrophobic cant on my own and no one is in to go with me all friends busy 

Need to get bits for my mums bday and get my pregnacare pills  have called dh and he will take us when he gets home about 3,30  So just chilling in the warm til then! x x

I keep reading your story hun and fill so bad for you and your losses


----------



## bella 64

everyone

CU try not to worry hon, its best if you stay stress free hon 
(easy said i know)

Hi sarah how are you today? day off work thats nice.

Misty: the pic could do with being a lil bigger hon.

  to you all.


----------



## DK

Hey bella you ok hun 

Can i ask y do you not want bubbles blown hun? x


----------



## bella 64

Well im just a bit of a mad cow really, i suppose cause the number ends in 7 It may bring me luck,   

Like your pic DK, its nice to see peps pics putting the name with pic is good.
Will have try and dig one out of lil me


----------



## clomid user

sarah..thanks hun how are you today

dk..i carnt see your picture..wear is it

bella..wish i was stress free i just had a blazing row with the woman at the back of me..over my son kai her boy was picking on him and i ad a go and the mum came round  hws you??


----------



## bella 64

CU im feeling happy today with the sunshine out melting all the snow away 

Starting to get ready for   im going to get the opks out tomoorow as it is cd 10. and i want plenty of there and waiting.

CU when are you due to test hon?


----------



## clomid user

bella..im due to test on the 7th i think


----------



## MistyW

CU - I'm due to test on the 8th! Sorry you've had a scrap with the neighbour.  Let me at her  
It's taken me all morning to find a pic that's big enough to go on here.  I've got loads of dh and the dog, but hardly any of me   
Bella - Come on, it's your turn to put your pic up


----------



## JamesBrown

Ooh pictures - I like 'em.  I'm going to see if I can put one of me up later.  Going to brave walking home tonight.  Scared of slipping over mind.  

Speak later lovelies.

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

Hey ho.. hope everyone here is safe and well.. this is craaazy weather!!!!

Bella, thanks for asking about me  Yep, got to work and as I am almost there [11 miles from home] the bus driver says "That's it, all vehicles have been called back to the depot.. sorry.." I was stranded for best part of 2 hours, until the trains were at last moving again. We had 20cm fall in a matter of a couple hours! It's what I get for living on the side of a mountain I suppose 

Gotta run.. my folks [elderly] need milk and bread etc. I have an all round 4 mile trip to walk, but what the hell innit.. it'll burn a good few calories!! 

Keep safe everyone Xx

ps - Had my results just now. The receptionist I spoke to said she wasn't sure how to break down the info sheet and that I nwould need to speak to my doc tomorrow [typical!!] but she 'thinks' that the reult is labelled 'serum progesterone' and it read 108.4 << is that good?? I don't know anything about the levels etc.. this was my 1st such test.


----------



## bella 64

Misty first of all i have to work out the tech of computers 
Then i might be able to get my mug on there 

You are such a brave girlie riding a bike hon x


----------



## bella 64

Misty: your an expert when it comes to temping, i was thinking i will chart my temp this month.
What cd would i start, is it cd10 til what day.?


----------



## MistyW

Hi Bella
It's only a 125   I'm a coward really  
I'm not an expert, but I do think that it is really important to chart when ttc.  I've got to do it, because I'm not being monitored.  If I didn't know what was happening each month it would drive me completely  
Last month, I only charted in the days leading up to ov because I knew that it was defo coming.  This month I wasn't so sure so I charted from early on in the cycle.
If you link your chart here, we can all have a nosy and give you our 'expert' opinions    
I think for the first few cycles at least, you should start charting from CD1.  If your cycles follow a pattern then you can cheat a bit  
My new book just arrived.... Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant!  Can't wait to get stuck into it.  I'll make a note of any interesting stuff she recommends and let you all know


----------



## sarah30

WOW I only nipped off for a quickie  , to walk the dog and have a bath and look how much chatting has gone off !!

*DK* - Did you mean my profile upsets you?? If you did dont let it hun, I am a strong person and am still trying so not all is lost yet !!

*Bella* - good look with your fertile period   I am loving having an inpromptue day off   I am charting from CD 1 as not too sure how my cycles fall every month and I wouldn't wanna miss the big event !!! 

*CU* - I am good ta, managed to get DH back and interested in doing the deed this month so fingers crossed !!

*J9* - hows things with you today hun??


----------



## bella 64

Misty thanks for info, i need to find out if i can get the chart up and running.
It may be a lil wee late for me to start temping.

Hey like the pic, thats better we can see you now 


SF: glad you got into work ok, apart from the delay hon 
When are you due to test, it must be soon.
Hey i forgot to add ive justed taken a look at your blood result, to me that looks excellent.
It should be over 30 x


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Well as you can see from my ticker, AF is here and my temp has dropped again.

Sorry I am just too upset to speak too much.  A girl on another forum I go on just got PG with no 2 on her first proper month of TTCing (her first she got pregnant within the first month too).

It's just not fair.  I know that I shouldn't be jealous but I am.

I'm not coping at all today.  I want to go home but I can't.

Sorry


----------



## bella 64

Bellini
sorry hunny your feeling so    there is not much i can say that will help you.
Its very natural to feel jealous, just your emotions.

I have just spoken to one of my close friends today, she has a lil girl who nearly 12mths and she was telling me how much she loves cuddling her to sleep, and at the moment she said that i felt hurt, and jealous too.
It was silly of me to go like that, but i just carnt handle it.
Bellini it will get better, dont give up hope 

Ive just done opk (i know its early cd9) but it came 2 lines one was quite faint though.


----------



## Bellini

oooh Bella get 

Well done. 2 lines is 2 lines - either way something is happening so don't miss your chance.

Good luck xxx


----------



## sarah30

Bella - get bonking love !!!!

Bellini -    it is so hard when people gloat about being pg and having no trouble with it !!! Winds me up something chronic!!


----------



## FlossyFly

Serenfach - OMG your prog is off the scale lol I found this info

This following are normal ranges based upon certain phases of the menstrual cycle and pregnancy:

    * Female (pre-ovulation): less than 1 ng/mL
    * Female (mid-cycle): 5 to 20 ng/mL
    * Male: less than 1 ng/mL
    * Postmenopausal: less than 1 ng/mL
    * 1st trimester: 11.2-90.0 ng/mL
    * 2nd trimester: 25.6-89.4 ng/mL
    * 3rd trimester: 48.4-42.5 ng/mL

Hope it helps


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello everyone, nice to see some faces on here   I would do the same but I dont think I have any pics that I feel show my best features lol. I am OK. Day 41, no AF no signs of AF but she often doesn't give me much warning anyway. My temp is still up and I can get my 21 day blood results soon. 
More BFPs are required........I just hope I can announce mine this month   
Of course anyone elses would be great too  

Some good looking charts so fingers crossed


----------



## bella 64

Hi 

I think your are all right, ive got to grab hold of DH when he comes in from work and start  all week. 
Hopefully his not too tired, after a long shift 

Im thinking the same SF are you sure hun your not UTD hunny.
If i was you i would start getting the pee sticks out.
That is a high figure, fingers crossed but thats all


----------



## Shellebell

SF I think they have quoted something different to you, or poss a different measurement than FF has quoted (which has happened on here before  ) which is why you should only get results for anything from the Dr/Cons (unless the Dr has seen them and quoted in the notes etc)


----------



## MistyW

Just want to agree with everybody on here - SF - those results are great.  Put it this way, last cycle my prog on 16dpo was 62, and I was UTD.
I don't know the significance of the high result, but I wish mine were that high  
Does anybody know what the range should be in the luteal phase?


----------



## bella 64

Shellebell, I thought the progesterone just rises higher, in the begining of pg.
So it could be possible hopefully.


----------



## MistyW

Was 62 rubbish?  Was that why I had the m/c do you think?


----------



## sarah30

Some people do have naturally higher progesterone levels anyway peops xx


----------



## bella 64

Misty no 62 was v good.  The progesterone needs to stay elevated to in aid the lining for a comfty squashy bed.
When it does decline i think that then can cause m/c hunny.

But i would love to get over 6, but it seems impossibe for me


----------



## FlossyFly

Misty - 62 is good.....there are lots of reasons for m/c and it can be because the embryo is not developing right


----------



## MistyW

Thanks girls    
You lot are brilliant xxx
Bella - It will happen     I'm going to read my new book and come up with all the answers for all of us, and we'll all be UTD before the end of the month


----------



## bella 64

Get reading Misty,  cause we all want to get    come on girls lets stay    

There is hope for all of us.


----------



## clomid user

hi everyone..great picture mistyw...i can see you now   i do always think i wonder wot everyone looks like  

i had loads to say but now i forgot 

why carnt i see dk her picture


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the replies, girls.. appreciated as usual  .. I was looking on the net at the ng/ml type results and couldn't make head nor tail of them  Like shelle said, they're different measurements to the ones that are quoted to us. The results we have, are apparently called 'serum progesterone readings'.

I spoke to my Doc finally, after having to literally demand a call back [totally incompetent receptionist was left to give me, what is personally to me, a VERY important result right now!! I was fuming. Grr.] and Doc said my results were 'excellent'. He then said my prog levels in November 08 [I didn't even realise I had been tested for the levels at that point.. jeez, you have to BEG info out of some people] on CD6 I had '2' and on CD 23 I had '15' - he said Clomid may have been prescribed _then_, but doesn't know why it has been for me now. So I have a few Q's for my cons when I see her.

62 is great Misty  - my doc said anything above 15 suggests ov and above 30 pretty much guarantees ov has occurred  I'm a little concerned that maybe I have _too much_ prog now though!?

Good luck to everyone testing soon and everyone who is due ov!   I test on Thursday.. gulp


----------



## clomid user

well i just remem 1 of the things i wanted to say...i keep haveing dreams bout babies...2 nights ago i had a dream i was putting bottols in the steraliser and a blue dummy    and last night i had a dream i had a baby boy but he had ginger hair ...i was thinking why did i have to wake up to realise it was not real...i do love a baby dream    hope i have another 1  tonight 
do you lot have these dreams


----------



## bella 64

CU i have those baby dreams too, even had a dream i was pg. 
Then when i woke up i was   it was not real.
Its where we are constantly thinking about bubs.


----------



## FlossyFly

serenfach said:


> Thanks for the replies, girls.. appreciated as usual  .. I was looking on the net at the ng/ml type results and couldn't make head nor tail of them  Like shelle said, they're different measurements to the ones that are quoted to us. The results we have, are apparently called 'serum progesterone readings'.
> 
> I spoke to my Doc finally, after having to literally demand a call back [totally incompetent receptionist was left to give me, what is personally to me, a VERY important result right now!! I was fuming. Grr.] and Doc said my results were 'excellent'. He then said my prog levels in November 08 [I didn't even realise I had been tested for the levels at that point.. jeez, you have to BEG info out of some people] on CD6 I had '2' and on CD 23 I had '15' - he said Clomid may have been prescribed _then_, but doesn't know why it has been for me now. So I have a few Q's for my cons when I see her.
> 
> 62 is great Misty  - my doc said anything above 15 suggests ov and above 30 pretty much guarantees ov has occurred  I'm a little concerned that maybe I have _too much_ prog now though!?
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing soon and everyone who is due ov!   I test on Thursday.. gulp


Hi Serenfach. levels i posted were serum Prog levels..... Yours is higher than the 1st trimester results 

I hope mine are going to be good


----------



## serenfach

Oh   sorry, Floss. My head is in the shed right now, I'm on the verge of tears. I've just read all sorts of stuff about high/very high levels of prog and have to say, I've not found anything 'good'. All I have found so far is assocoiation of high levels with Cancer and inability to have successful implantation.  I feel sick.  I was beaming earlier and now I'm just panicking big time.  The doc who I spoke to didn't really elaborate on anything.. he only had some prog results from my file from last year.. so maybe it isn't 'excellent' at all. I wish I could find something 'positive' about such a high reading.  I feel sick.


----------



## JW3

Serenfach great results I heard that over 100 is really really good and a good sign of bfp     I don't think they can be too high might just mean there's 2 in there?


----------



## FlossyFly

SF I PM'd you  

Jenny - Two would be amazing


----------



## serenfach

RIGHT!  Ignore my Clomid fuelled paranoia. After the threat of a  from Floss and Jenny's post [thanks, girls]  plus some further reading, I'm not so worried anymore. I just thought woooah, that's 'too' high, surely!? - and then only saw the negatives 

I'm going to take myself off for a beating now lol..


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies how are we all

Sf honestly hun dont worry, if doc has said good then good they will be  

FF 

CU 

Jenny 

J9 

Sarah 

Misty  

Bella 

Bellini 

Hi and good evening to you all


----------



## bella 64

DK where have you been all day? Did you get your shopping done.

SF: cor wouldnt it be nice if there was 2.


----------



## DK

Got a little tiz on about 1 and did all my house work lol, then dh come home and we went to tesco and then had go romford to pick my mum up from work as she was stuck in the snow! Busy busy, only got in at 6ish had tea now chilling  didnt get all my shopping nope bella but thanks hun,

Whats everyone been up to this afternoon non stop chatter lol


----------



## serenfach

DK .. it's day 28 for you today.. have you tested again?? You asked what we've all been up to.. me >> about a foot of snow, finding myself stranded at work, getting paranoid over test results and drinking caffeine that I haven't drunk for weeks which has turned me into the fastest typer in the west!   [I am, shall we say, a liccle bit hyper!]

Great pic btw, babe.. and Misty, too.. beautiful!


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi all, anyone around to ask a TMI question??


----------



## serenfach

TMI, LTGL? Go for it 

ps -Bella.. 2 would be fantastic!  I want EVERYONE here to have 2!!!!!


----------



## FlossyFly

serenfach said:


> TMI, LTGL? Go for it
> 
> ps -Bella.. 2 would be fantastic!  I want EVERYONE here to have 2!!!!!


Given a choice though I think not at the same time !!!! owwwwww


----------



## bella 64

oh well girlies im going off now to do some  and get those lovely  there.

Not to sure if i want to bother with the pillow under me 
Or shall i try a handstand instead. 

have a good night girls.


----------



## living-the-good-life

Sorry just had my dinner, anyone still around?? I just have a question on CM


----------



## strawberryjam

hope everyone is keeping nice and cosy


----------



## FlossyFly

living-the-good-life said:


> Sorry just had my dinner, anyone still around?? I just have a question on CM


Just ask us.....we can take it and have probably heard similar before 

Fire away with the questions


----------



## living-the-good-life

Lmao, cool! I have read lots about Clomid causing CM to dry up, if anything I've had more since using it, and especially this past week, its literally dripping out   Also around mid cycle I have really bad thrush like itching. I had a culture done and nothing, it subsides after a few days! Anyone else had similar??


----------



## FlossyFly

I have not experienced this but I think someone on a previous thread said something similar. As long as it isn't an infection or thrush I suggest you count yourself lucky and make the most of it


----------



## living-the-good-life

Lol easier said than done   

Could you tell me how I put a ticker on this page    

Thank you


----------



## FlossyFly

You copy the url code into your signiture box on your profile information.


----------



## living-the-good-life

Ahh that would make sense!! 

Have you had any side effects with Clomid?


----------



## serenfach

LTGL 

I had no cm for days and it was very uncomfortable - apparently, it can go either way. Like Floss said, make the most of it   I read somewhere that Clomid can cause Thrush sometimes, too. I'm sure Doc can sort you out with something for that and it'll be gone in no time.

lol Floss.. 2 at the 'same time'? That would take a special kinda lady lol.


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi SF, Its not thrush I've had a culture done to check. I've had it each month of Clomid, mid cycle, it could possibly be linked to ovulating, but its that bad the last thing I want to do is BD


----------



## FlossyFly

One of my colleagues at work had twins. She doesn't recommend it....... I wouldn't complain though lol

LTGL - why dont you wanna BD?


----------



## serenfach

lol, Floss no.. I wouldn't complain, either! Though must admit, _if_ I had a choice, DH would be giving birth to one of them! 

Sorry, LTGL.. misread your post. I don't know what it could be in that case  sorry babe. I'd certainly ask the doc to look into it further, if it's disabling bms for you.


----------



## living-the-good-life

Floss, Its just when the itching is really bad I dont want to! It last for a couple of days at around days 12-14. I doubt I'm ovulating then anyway as I have a 30+ day cycle!! 

SF, the Dr says there is nothing to do, as there's nothing to cure lol! I can live with it, just wondered if anyone else has anything similar!


----------



## FlossyFly

Are you taking your temps? I have a long cycle and it has made me realise that I ovulate later. Day 33 this cycle. Last cycle was 39 days. DH and I have been BDing around 14 days and it is just too early. Also day 21 bloods are too early and show nothing because it is before ovulation. I feel more in control knowing what has happened and when


----------



## living-the-good-life

No I haven't been the clinic told me not to, as they said it adds to the pressure! I know I'm ovulating before day 21 as I get progesterone levels of 50+ on day 19, unless my progesterone is just through the roof   I had a cycle with follicle tracking and they know I ovulated as the follies had collapsed and I got a high progesterone result! Although I do have doubts at times  

Can they make your cycles shorter, so your not having to wait so long??


----------



## FlossyFly

Can who make my cycles shorter?

Your lucky you got follicle tracking. I don't think charting is more pressure. Quite the opposite and a lot of the girls do it on here. If I didn't then I wouldnt have any idea if I was ov'ing or not.


----------



## serenfach

*throws hand aimlessly into the air* I'm a temp chart convert!  

Alrighty.. I'm 14dpo tomorrow.. I'm having hot flushes, my babooshkas still hurt and if sleeping was an olympic event, I'd get Gold! I'm off to bed.  Here's hoping we all have a good day tomorrow 

Night all.. and thanks for the chat, Floss


----------



## FlossyFly

Lets hope your temp stays up for the next 4 days


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls

Im of to pre school this morning with DD. Then on to do my shopping.

DH come home last night and we i think it will be every other day than everyday 
That will then hopefully cover my fertile days  (if i have any)

Have a good day.


----------



## clomid user

morning all... 
is there any bfp's around today      

well i hope there is i can defently feel one or hopefully some 
the kids are back to school today yipeeeeee ds is starting to do my head in   i love him to bits but hes soooooooo lively and soooooooooo head strong...be back soon.xxx


----------



## MistyW

Morning girls
Hurrah - 8dpo today, only another 10 to go    
Seren - Oi, what are you doing drinking caffeine   Any more of that behaviour, missus and I'll be over there     How are your temps this morning?  Hope AF is behaving and staying a million miles away    
DK - How are you today?  Ditto the above about AF, she better leave you alone   
Bella - Yes, yes, twins would be brilliant     for twins for all of us... Did you tackle the standing on your head technique last night? I've tried the pillow under bum one, but was paranoid about something dripping out - YUK!!!       Yep, every other day is just as good, sometimes even better for us 'oldies'    
Flossy - Hello you.  So what about triplets?  
RJ -    Still waiting for the wicked witch to turn up?  How are you?
Jenny - Hello you  
CU -   Have you remembered what you were going to say?  Or has the sight of my ugly mug permanently wiped away the thought   
JAWM - You have gone AWOL!  What are you up to, I miss your morning posts  
LTGL - Sorry sweetheart, I can't help with your question   Have you tried the BD when you are itching, it might actually be good, in a twisted kind of way  
Love to everybody else


----------



## bella 64

Hi mIsty

No i gave that one a miss standing on the head.  think im a lil wee old for that one.
many years ago i could of tried it. 

Poor old DH saids im wearing him out, poor thing


----------



## MistyW

My dh says the same, I have to give him a good week off afterwards


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies

My goodness you have been chatting lol how are we all this morning  

sorry im a bit late on, i didnt want to get up so i got up and bathed shaved etc!

Im very sorry to say ladies that she has got me   and my god has she, woke up in a pool of blood and i had pad and knicks on  sorry tmi, my poor bed, no what il be cleaning today. im off to the dcs later me thinks thats really heavy  Im sorry to let you all down ladies i no you were all routing for me and im sorry!   for you all x


----------



## MistyW

DK -      Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that    
Evil Witch


----------



## serenfach

Good morning good ladies of the board! 

The little village I work in was just on Sky news because of the bad weather we had hehe.. I'm SO glad! Our bosses are based in an office about 18 miles south of us and never have the weather as bad as we get it and never believes us when we say how bad it is.. Plus, where I live is even further north and when we get snow, we reeeeallly get snow. Our bosses cannot disbelieve us next time 

Anyhoo.. how is everyone this morning? lol head stands.. been there, had the headaches.. swapped it for legs in the air, feet on wall, resting hips on hands routine. It works well, as [tmi coming] DH's  goes for great escape as soon as I move. If I stay in my position for about 20 mins, I notice a huge difference - barely any spermies to be seen!

I'm in limbo today. I don't have any of my normal af signs/symps. I often have a 'quiet before the storm' few days, but that is usually within the week before af is due. The witch is due today/tomorrow.. and apart from increased cm, nothing  Well I say 'nothing', what I mean is nothing normal. My boobs are still a little sore, I've had a couple of hot flushes and my abdomen feels tender/dull ache, but my pms has gone.. no moodswings.. no tears.. no fatigue like I've had for the past 2 weeks. Maybe Clomid differs in it's se with each cycle. My temp is up a teeny bit today, so.. who knows?! While I sit here and wonder, I also don't feel *it* as being good news. In fact, 'limbo' was a good choice of word.. I feel nothing in particular at all, like I'm void 

Anyways, I am chanting:


----------



## serenfach

Sorry to hear the news, DK     Hope you get the heavy flow sorted.. I know what that's like.

On the up side, you get to start again. Get that  up and keep it going from day 1!


----------



## clomid user

hi girlies 
mistyw..you seem in a cheerful mood today i must say   you dont have an ugly mug hun..and i still carnt remember wot i was going to say   hows you??

dk..sorry af got you hun...wot a b***h    shes starting to really p**S me off now   you booked your scan in yet

sf..hi hun how are you   i think its me and you now    hope af dont get us...   ...i think you are right bout clomid being differant every month...i always felt like that

hi everybody else


----------



## serenfach

Yep, CU..   and I don't think Floss is all that far behind us, either.

 ever again on this board, dammit!!!!


----------



## DK

Cu i have not booked my scan yet hun i dont want to, seems reall then  its over 

Thanks ladies for your support and   I really cant believe it! X x


----------



## bella 64

DK sorry hun that AF has arrived   try and stay  for the next coming months.

CU fingers crossed for you hon, i hope you get that


----------



## bella 64

Oh SF if your reading i did pm,d you again, not sure if your recieving them


----------



## serenfach

Oh good God, I'm like an ass.. sorry, Bella!  I'll reply in the next 5 mins.. gonna make a coffee [caffeine free! - else I'll have an ass whooping of Misty lol] 

I have 4 PM's I've not even noticed. Sorry to those I've ignored! Oops.


----------



## Bellini

Oh DK sorry mate.  I was rooting for you - wanted one of us to get a happy outcome this month.

Sending you a hug  

Morning everyone else.  I've still got light AF but I'm taking my clomid tonight. I even got out my bible last night and said a little prayer.  I'm not usually remotely religious but I've got to try something because I am sending myself into a right tizz.

Onward and upward....  It's sunny outside today and the snow is finally 80% gone - hurrah.

Onto cycle 20 and this one WILL WORK.


----------



## bella 64

Bellini   hope you feel better soon hun.
Im not religious but i still    everynight for a miricale.
It will happen for all of us 

I am a bit peed off cause i have just done opk and its still very very faint line like yesterday. Is this the norm?
Surely it should be incresing with the days, just something else to worry about


----------



## Clare R

Clomid user - when you had your follie scan on 23rd did you get a trigger jab? Just notices that your due to test in 2 days. I had a scan and trigger jab on 19th Jan but was told to wait 3 weeks before testing. I thought maybe if you had jab and could scan in 2 days then I could test now? Sossy for wuestions - my 1st month on Clomid


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Guys

*DK* - So sorry  got you ... I was convincd this was your month!

*Clare R, Bella 64, Bellini, serenfach, Clomid user * - How are all you guys today?

I am good ... not alot to report today, boring CD 10 

Sarah x


----------



## bella 64

Hi Sarah

We are cycle buddies, im to on CD10. Do you do opk?
I did one yesterday and it came up faint line, just done another and it neg?

Weird, im no too sure whats what, can you shed any light.


----------



## MistyW

Hi Bella
Did you have a look at that website - the one Shellebelle posted at the beginning of this thread?
It's got loads of answers  
I had really odd readings this month, and it confused me totally  
Hi to all the rest of you


----------



## sarah30

*Bella 64* - I dont do OPK ..... When I have done them in the past I found them a bit inaccurate for me, and it made we do  at the wrong time !! Doesn't mean that won't work for you though ... are you doing them at same time everyday?


----------



## bella 64

Yes same time, im not sure about opk when taking clomid. Mine seem messed up  I think ive got to stop using them, just waste of money.
I must admit i dont want to be BMS everyday when its not quite there 

Misty hows your day? are you working hard. 
I will have a look at opk thread, cheers for that.


----------



## MistyW

Look up fertility plan on ebay.  You get OPKs and HPTs really cheap there.  
I've just done another HPT, because I am obsessed... but they are so cheap I don't really care


----------



## serenfach

Misty, your chart is looking good good good! 

Hiya Sarah.. yep, CD10 is a boring time isn't it. Hang in there 

Bellini..   indeed! >> Onward and upward!   

 to everybody else.. hope you are okay, wherever you are Xx

I wonder how Lentiul is doing these days? If you're reading, babe.. PM me let me know how you are


----------



## MistyW

Hi Seren
You know, I often think of Lentil Soupy.  I hope her and her Pa are OK.
Are you testing tomorrow?
Do you promise to come online first thing and tell us the results?? Please don't leave us in suspense  
Hmm, my chart looks OK, but I can feel AF coming.  I just hope my luteal phase lasts 10 days or I've got problems (previously was only 9 days).  
I wish they did pee sticks that confirmed when AF was due, that would be so helpful.
Where's the list gone of when everybody is testing?  I am losing track (as well as losing my mind).
Love to all


----------



## bella 64

Misty, i have been using the cheap ones from e bay, maybe thats why its not coming up very good.
Last month i used clear blue, which it did show.


----------



## MistyW

I'm not sure if they are less reliable.  You'll need to ask one of the OPK experts.
If you chart and do the OPKs together at least you are covering all angles


----------



## bella 64

Ok thanks Misty, will keep testing anyway it may come up.


----------



## bella 64

Thankyou who ever has blown me some bubbles


----------



## Topkat08

hay girlie whirlies,

just thought id pop in n see how ur all doing?! looks like it's been busy, cant keep up. Not even gonna attempt to read back b/c i know i won remember a thing lol x 

Misty & DK ~ Nice pics  

FO ~ where r u hiding chick?! hope ur alright hun  

ok seen as someone has asked about the testing list and i should be doing it ( )....Gimme ur dates and i'll get cracking   x

P.S Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## MistyW

TK -     Only kidding   It would be fab if you could get the testing list up and running again.  There are so many of us now that it gets a bit confusing. 
I like looking at the list too, especially when BFPs keep appearing  
Stick me down for 8 February  
xxx


----------



## clomid user

tk..hi hun glad you and beanie are ok stick me down for the 7th feb..

mistyw... we are close to testing im a day in front of you


----------



## JW3

Hi everyone

TK - please put me down for 10th Feb, thanks for sorting this.  11 weeks now can't believe that its been that long already, hope you are doing well


----------



## serenfach

TK   How's it all going? Hope you're both tip top!   

Yep, Misty, I will indeed come by first thing to let you know  

Hiya Jen.. CU..


----------



## bella 64

SF are you not tempted to test today, i think i would had those pee sticks out by now 
Good luck for the morning.


----------



## serenfach

Nope, Bell  Even though DH has tempted me.. if he does it again, he'll be having a   and he knows it!  

Thanks for the good luck


----------



## sarah30

SF - I want you to test today, it is killing me never mind your DH


----------



## serenfach

lol Sarah.. now you know how this entire board felt when we were waiting for you, last time   Bejesus, I was still cross eyed 2 days later!

I just PM Misty, to ask her to remind me of the rule with the temp chart. As far as I know, it's the 'dip' day that is taken as ov day [on my chart, that was CD14] so I should have af today. If it was the 15th, af should come tomorrow [I;m stating the obvious lol]

I learned the other day that not everyone has af precisely 14 days after ov, but I always have. 14 days after I have my 1st peak on my CBFM, I get my af.. I can't rely on that while on Clomid though, as it gives me messed up readings  So I have my temp chart, physical signs and prog result to go by. It's all looking good - great, even! and I am staying  but then I have been convinced so so many times before, for one reason or another, that I am already accepting that af could come at any time. I've  so hard that my head hurts. There's nowt else I can do now, but wait.

I will keep you all posted


----------



## bella 64

SF you carnt blame DH wanting to know  we all seating on the edge of chairs


----------



## MistyW

What time are you going to post tomorrow Serenfach?  I'll be sitting here waiting.
   Please let it be a BIG FAT POSITIVE (I think it deserves its full title, just this once  )
          
PS Isn't somebody else testing tomorrow too?
Aaaargh, then CU, then me, then Jenny.... Who else? Who else? Who else?
Hurry up, TK Missus, we need this list.  I'm going crackers


----------



## clomid user

sf..im on the edge of my chair and ive even fell off 
come on sf..   i just love it when everyone tests exp when its a bfp it just helps us all through...so get your    off the pc and test  

bella..hi hun you ok

hi jenny hope your feeling positive this month hun 

dk..are you ok hun?? dont be down theres always next month hun   ive got a good number of a local psychic shes very good if you want to no things...she knew all bout my fertility and wot problems i had  im booked in for the 17th feb i carnt wait. 

mistyw.. 

we sooooooooooo need more bfps

does any one have psychic readings


----------



## bella 64

Oh CU give me the number,i used to go all the time. I may have even been addicted at one point in my life 
I think that was in my younger days when i used to meet 
of men.


Where is she based, im really interseted to go.


----------



## clomid user

im off to asda im makeing pancakes...god im so naulty   
be back soon but sf...i will be checking and waiting for you  

bella...wear do you live again  shes based in hadleigh near leigh on sea area....do you no it hun
or i no another really good one but in brighton but he does phone readings...but hes very good 2...search for his website his name is paul dean you should be able to get him straight up....or i can give you the number to the lady in hadleigh


----------



## bella 64

CU I used to live in Hadliegh, only half an hour away now.
I will go for the lady in Hadleigh, can i have her number please.
What does she charge?

Brighton a lil wee too long to go. phone readings not to sure on. (EXPENSIVE I BET)


----------



## MistyW

Does anybody know if Reiki Healing or Spiritual Healing is any use?
I went to a psychic years ago, I really can't remember if she mentioned children or not (I wasn't interested back then). I wish I could find the tape   She was spot on about other stuff.


----------



## clomid user

bella..how mads that....you must of ment to have this reading   its £30 and it lasts for as long as it lasts mine are anything between 1hr to 1hr 30mins which is quiet good really...im not ure how to send a pm so if you send me one and i will reply with hr number


----------



## clomid user

mistyw..i havent had this but i was going to go brighton to have it...i no alot of people recomend it....Rebirthing is good to read this

Rebirthing or Conscious Connected Breathing is an extremely powerful, personal and direct way of using Prana or 'The Universal Breath of Life' to cleanse and renew ourselves, on all levels of mind, body and spirit.

Since the moment we are born we accumulate and carry the energies of our experiences both good and bad, in our bodies and in our auras. We carry the trauma of leaving the Spirit World to be incarnated, and then suffer the trauma of leaving the safety of the womb to be born into the harshness of the Physical World. Every emotional, mental, physical, or psychic shock we take in our lives leaves a trace, like a psychic bruise or a wound in our auras and energy bodies. Like it or not, our vitality and well-being can be seriously affected by carrying around these life draining influences, whether consciously or unconsciously.

Rebirthing requires much more of an active role on the part of the client than Spiritual Healing, as it uses a process called Conscious Connected Breathing to remove old traumas from the body and aura, to release energy blockages, revitalise with energy, and thereby, bring about an incredible state of aliveness and renewal - a total rebirth.


----------



## MistyW

Wow, that sounds amazing.  I'll ask about it at our local spiritual place.


----------



## bella 64

Thanks CU for phone number, will let you know if i go.


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girlies,

Misty dont point that blooming   at me or u'll get it stuck somewhere   x 

Jenny how r u doing hun?! hope ur alright x 

Cu ~ hows u nutter?!  still a lil   i c lol x 

SF ~ when r u testing hun?! x

DK ~ sorry af got ya hun   

Bella ~ hope ur alright x 

 to everyone else x 

Ok gonna do the list but ive only got 2 names.... CU & Jenny's   x


----------



## Topkat08

CU ~ due to test 7th Feb 

Jenny ~ due to test 10th Feb 

Bella ~ due to test 22nd Feb 

J9 ~ due to test 27th Feb 

DK ~ due to test 3rd March 

FO ~ due to test... 

SF ~ due to test... 

J&WM ~ due to test... 

Sarah ~ due to test... 

Shelle ~ due to test... 



P.S i will add this list to the fron page when we get a new room


----------



## JamesBrown

Helloooooooo

Thanks for updating the list TK.

DK -Sorry AF got you.  

SF - TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST AND LET US KNOW ASAP!  You get it?    

Flossy - When are you testing hun?

I wasted about an hour plus last night trying to post a picture of myself on here.  I read a post that I have to resize the picture so I gave up. Lazy bum.     Been having clomid attacks the last few days.  Sick and upsetting nightmares, hot flushes at work which makes me wanna run out crying when they happen.  Weeing all the time again too - pah pah and treble pah!  I'll be alright though.  

Hello everybody!  Anyone about tonight?

J9
x


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi peeps, hows it going??  

SF, when are you going to test?? I know just how feel, if your anything like me, you dont want to waste a test, to see a BFN. I've seen so many of those, I dont bother testing anymore, just wait for af to come  

I'm   you get your   BFP     x x


----------



## serenfach

My test date is tomorrow, TK  Thanks Xx

J9  Hope those episodes pass soon, babe. And yeah, what is it with all the peeing?! It's all I seem to do, too 

LTGL  Thanks, sweetie.. very kind of you. And yes, I am like you re tests - I've seen too many bfn's in my time.. I think I can wait a little longer for the next one.

I'm cut right down the middle this month. Tmi [we're all girls, I know you don't mind] when I say that I can't do the toilet-paper-seeking-flow-episodes anymore today - I'm actually sore down there now  No sign of anything, not even a pinky spot. I still have no 'normal' signs of af coming, although I am having pains in what feels like my ovaries last couple hours  quite nasty sharp ones - not a normal af symp for me, but could signify it. Then again, I've had bloody awful trapped wind.. that could be the source of the pain. I really can't tell. This may be the most odd af I've ever had.. if it is that. I  it isn't!!

God, if you're listening, please can we have our break? I accept that I maybe popping my 1st pill of round 3 in a day or two, but it would be very nice not to have to! Xx

CU Jenny J9 FO J&WM Sarah Shelle .. GOOD LUCK   to you all!!  

Hi to anyone/everyone I've missed btw.. hope you are all doing okay


----------



## bella 64

Morning All

Come on SF where are you? I thought you would have been up and peed by now 

TK: hi can you add me to the list pleaese.I will be testing end of FEB.

Well of now to make a cuppa, and i will keep checking to see if we have v good news.


----------



## JamesBrown

Wot no SF?        

Hope you all have a warm and safe day girlies.

x


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
I'm here too, waiting for our lovely Serenfach.  I'm     it's a BFP.


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Just a really quick hello to let you know I am doing ok and getting back to my normal self again.

I know I have given my testing date but I'm pretty sure its going to be a bfn because of the womb lining being so bad.  I know there is a chance but it will be a nice surprise if it is,  I am preparing myself for bfn.

On alternative therapies I went for some reflexology yesterday and my friend who does this is training in crystal healing.  Anyway she wants to use me as her case study so I get to try crystal healing for free.  I'll let you know how it goes.

I'm thinking about you all,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

just wanted to say that i still feel like a clomid girl, woke up with really bad ov pain in both sides, woke up feeling sick and needing toast, flashing in eyes first thing, so looks like clomid is still in me and doing its thing, think it takes 60 days to get out ya system  

Hope ya all ok, we have mega snow in Bath, wiltshire, dh off work today so going to build our first snowman later,

keep warm and much love to all

Ser   its good news  

fo


----------



## bella 64

Im now back had my shower and Brew, SF get yourself on the pc and tell us the result.
We are all here for you hun   

Jenny: Its good to hear your feeling better. stay    it can still happen for you.


----------



## clomid user

sf...wear are you     

morning everybody


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Thank you all for the lovely messages and wishes it means alot to me, you have all been great and given me so much support thank you!

Sorry i didnt post much yesterday, i needed the time alone and to think about things, when dh got in we had a huge talk and decided on alot of things, if this month does not work we are taking a break for couple months but am going seak to gemma and ask if she can monitor me on natural cyces, once the clomid is gone we cant have any more help so we got make the most of it, so a few months break is what we going to do!  Feeling more happier now and          

Tk: My testing date is 3rd march if you could add me to the list thank you! Hows you and bean?? whens your next scan??

Sf have you tested?

How is everyone x xx


----------



## clomid user

morning dk hun...im glad you are back...hope you are ok   ttc is the hardiest thing in the world and i truley wish you all the luck in the world,sometimes we need a break to recharge ourselves and i no clomid is a horrid drug i remember    but try to forget...
wel im 1 day from testing and i no i will be waiting for the mare to show her ugly face and then its round 3 for me...not a happy bunny really i just dont no why its not happening


----------



## DK

Snap cu huni, i had huge mature egg and fantastic lining and we did alot ALOT of  so   why it did not happen, but at the end of the day yh im gutted but hey its over and get on with the next month!

When i spoke to gemma yesterday she reckoned i had a chemical pregnancy due to being late and having a pos preg test, 

Trying not to think about it now though its over with need to keep    and   for the next few months for us and everyone else!

Good luck in testing hun, i   and hope its ur turn! booked my scan today  start the clomid in a bit!

Where is everyone this am?? x


----------



## bella 64

Hi DK

Did your AF arrive yesterday? sometimes we feel better when we have so time out. ( i know i did) especially when AF arrives.

Best of luck for next cycle hun


----------



## serenfach

No joy. Sorry girls.

I'm not just _in_ limbo anymore, I'm lost to it now! No signs of af at all. Not a peep, apart from a drop in temp..
If still no af tomorrow, I'll get a Clearblue digi - used an ebay cheapy this morning, but I don't think it'll make a difference.

Thanks for all your support and hopes of success.. made me a bit teary, but  too. You're angels 

I'm off to drown my sorrows in a large mug of Roast Columbian, strength factor 5 - full caffeine, and a full pack of plain
choc digestive biscuits.

>>>> *LIMBO* <<<<


----------



## bella 64

Hi SF

It may not be over yet, go and buy a first response they are suppose to be excellent.
They can detect pg before AF due date.
Here is a big   dont give up yet hun.


----------



## bella 64

TK: Could you put me down on the list to test on 22nd Feb.

Thanks hun


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Bell    I'm hanging into the last threads of  I have! 

Had a hot flush earlier, which turned into a sweat party and a crazy dizzy spell just now. Got another mad headache starting now, too. I don't know what the hell is going on   Still no normal signs of af though, so..  

Off to B&Q in a bit, to get some more plants. You can all help me, actually - I need names. I have 2 plants, one called Jimbo and the other is called Mal. I had a John, but he decided enough was enough of my cats chewing on his leaves and shrivelled 

Later, ladies Xx  Hope everyone is ok and having a productive day


----------



## Bellini

Sorry DK and fingers crossed Seren you're just a bit early.

How is everyone? Well AF is in full force in the Bellini household so last night I popped my clomid and had the weirdest dream which I'll now bore you with...

I was in a hospital and waiting to see the doctor. I was the last person there and I was half naked. Hubs, my mum and dad were there too.

The doctor came in to do a scan and I could "feel" my tummy moving and some pain (which was probably my real life period pain).

Then we were looking out the window and outside there was a massive party/fun fair with flashing lights and music and slowly the doctor pulled the blind down.

On the blind was a happy childs clown face and the doctor said "well, if you're going to stay here, there'll be no more of that" (referring to the partying).

He walked out again and I laid back and I said to my mum "look, this scan might not show up a baby or anything".

and then I woke up before I had the scan. 

How mad is that


----------



## JW3

Wow Bellini what a weird dream??

Hi Serenfach   really hope that it is your bfp

FO - are you still having BMS this month or are you just waiting for the IVF now??  hope your SEs are gone soon 

DK -  

Hi Bella - how are you?

Hi Misty  

There seem to be a drought of bfps - when will we get more??

CU -     maybe it will be your month, what are the stats surely 1 or 2 of the list should get bfps?


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone
Hope you all keeping well
I not been on for few days i have had a migraine for 3 days just cleared up this morning nightmare few days.
But back to myself now
Off out to work this afternoon

Hi to  JennyW  Bellini  Serenfach  Bella64  DK  FireOpal  Mistyw  J9  livingthegoodlife  Topkat08

Well i trying refelxology accupuncture at the moment  and trying to relax a bit but i struggle with the later
I been told i am very stressed my body playing up at mo immune system very low got terrible thrush anyone got any advice on that!! I trying to drink loads water and keep of foods but wow it a bad dose!! sorry to bore you with that just didnt know if clomid causes it !!

Gonna try hard this month 3rd set of clomid gonna have to put some major action into the bedroom dept!!
we need some BFPs
take care
love 
chrissy
xx


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Ladies

*Serenfech* - sorry hun   I was convinced that this month would be your month!!

*DK* - Hiya hun .. glad to see you around today, was thinking about you yesterday  

*Bellini* - crazy dream hun   oh well here to next month, thats what I say all the time !!!

*JennyW and chrissy19* - I agree where are our  we need soome now ....!!

COME ON GIRLS LETS GET TO IT BFP WE NEED AND SHARPISH !!!!!!

As for me ... CD11 and CM has changed to watery so hopefully getting close to ovulation, have started the  from now so fingers crossed !!


----------



## serenfach

Well I hear no fat lady singing, yet. I'm now desperately clinging on to my last threads of  and dammit, cling I shall!! 

Just spoke to my gynae. I explained my symps of what I took as ov and with my prog result, she confirmed without doubt that I ov'd and said that it all fits with my dates/symps etc. She said "If no af by Monday, test again and if neg, call us and we will do a blood test and/or scan.. we'll see what's going on in there" If bfn and no af still, plus blood test neg, whether scan is needed or not, they may end up having to give me Provera to 'kick start' my af   This is SO frustrating 

ps - Advisory: [though I'm sure you ALL know this] I was reading early preg symps from a load of different sites earlier.. if I listen to them, I am pg. Gassy, headaches, heartburn, ov type pains, fatigue, sore boobs.. I have them all and all are classic signs. 
Our bodies can be very, very cruel to us!! 

Sod it, had enough of pondering now. I'm off to sort my plants Xx 

Chrissy.. glad to hear your migraine has gone. They can be buggers 

Bellini.. nutty dream, babe! 

Sarah..  Come on OV for Sarah!!!!!  

Jenny..  All ok with you, sweetie?

FO..  Enjoy your snowman!

Misty.. CU.. DK.. Bella.. J9.. Floss.. TK.. LTGL plus anyone I may have missed, sorry..


----------



## sarah30

*serenfech* - sending you lots of        Heres hoping for you hun   

*TK* - my test day will be 27th Feb .... although I will be in Washington DC so prob won't test


----------



## Bellini

just a quickie tmi question....

are you periods this heavy every month on clomid? As mine is absolutely terrible (clotty and horrid - sorry).

Not impressed.


----------



## sarah30

*bellini* - yes it is common for the clomid to make your periods heavier as the effect of the clomid increases your oestrogen levels and therefore thickens your lining more, hence the heavier periods!! Mine aren't always the same but I do have some months where they are heavier than others !!


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Sarah Xx

Bellini.. my af was horrendous last month, but only lasted one full flow day.. as opposed to 5 days which I normally have, so I couldn't really complain


----------



## clomid user

bellini..yes hun mine were like that i got lots of clots aswell,quiet big ones to..but some months were better than others.. 

sf..sorry it was a bfn hun but still not sure wear af's got to...i hope she doesnt show her ugly face and you get a bfp 

sarah..hi hun hows you

jennyw..i hope you are right hun hope its a bfp for me...and all of us...how are you doing hope your ok...at least you have ivf on the way...some people dont want it to come to that but the way i see it as long as we all get our bfp then wot does it matter 

dk..hi hun i hope you are bearing up now and starting to feel positive bout this month  

bella..hi my friend how are you keepinggood news bout the psychic reading yours is the day after mine so we have something to look forward to...chris has done all kinds of work with banks and court cases...so hears hopeing its all good for us   
and hope theres more bambinos for us   

hi  tk,fo,chrissy,mistyw,rees,bubs,j&wm   and any1 ive missed


----------



## sarah30

Helloooooooo *CU* - I am good ta, feel fat and full at the moment as I have just eaten 2 portions of shepherds pie  How are you hun, what you been up to today ?


----------



## clomid user

sarah..yum yum shepards pie   im starving aswell   ive had to get my car mot'd and df...so ive been busy all day hows you


----------



## Shellebell

serenfach said:


> Thanks, Sarah Xx
> 
> Bellini.. my af was horrendous last month, but only lasted one full flow day.. as opposed to 5 days which I normally have, so I couldn't really complain


 Sorry, when I read this I thought, cool a quick release AF


----------



## Bellini

thanks ladies for the replies. I have had it this bad before, but I expected lighter - dunno why.

Oh well, a thick lining is good isn't it?

 xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Oi Oi Girls whats going on?! x

Dk ~ how r u doing hun?! im sorry to hear u had a poss chem pg   how come u cant have any more clomid when u finish?! how many courses have u had?! x 

FO ~ did i read u were building a snowman?!   how r u anyway?! x

Bellini ~ think the weird dreams r clomid related coz i remember having some really weird ones lol x hope ur alright & good luck for this month  

SF ~ always knew u were a funnion   maybe u R pg but its not showing on the test   someone needs to start of the bfp roll again... keeping my fingers n crossed for ya   x

Bella ~ added ya to the list hun   hope ur alright and clomids not be 2 horrible to ya x

Chrissy ~ welcome to the crazy world of clomid hun   sorry to hear ur have a migraine but glad its gone now. If u've got thrush then u really should get one of those Canesten thingy's to clear it up   x 

Sarah ~ added ya to the list anyway! Washington sounds nice, how long u gone for?! cant keep us in suspense for 2 long   x

a BIG  2 everyone i've missed 

Ok im going to say something but before i do im not ''rubbing'' anyone's face in it, just saying it to bring some hope... Please dont feel negative n give up if, in the 2ww u have very little or no symptoms. I didn't have many symptoms n haven't really had any since so take comfort & try to stay positive  

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening Ladies

Thanks TK 

SF - Must be so frustrating. We are all hoping you get a bfp. 

DK - I'm also sorry to hear you may have had a chemical pg. Good idea to have a little break and some 'you' time again.

Bellini - Sorry to hear about that pesky AF. Hmmm, my first month my AF was very much like SF's but this month it was more normal and actually pain free for once. I deffo think taking selenium and having brazil nuts work in increasing the lining. Mad dream you had. I can't tell anyone about the awful dream I had the other night. I was shocked, it was so sick. 

Sarah - hiya! I've just scoffed a big bowl of chilli so I'm a minced meat piggie too.  Ooh we are cycle buddies as I test on the 27th also. I won't be in Washington mind - lucky you!

Jenny - How are things with you. Any 'news' yet and how is the 2ww going? Shame we couldn't meet up the other day but one day we will. 

Hey Chrissy - boooo to thrush and the migraine. Poor you! I only ever get thrush if I take anti-biotics. I ususally just get the stuff from the chemist and that clears it up asap. wishing you lots of relaxation. 

Hey CU - Hope the car passed it's mot.

FO - Nice to hear from you. I hope you are OK. 

Need to read back a few pages. My apologies.



We want  
We want  
We want  
We want  
We want  
We want  
We want  
We want  

AND WHEN DO WE WANT 'EM?

NOW!


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girlies

I have had one rotten stinking day, Had my friend round for lunch, and my DD was just a lil mare.
She just had one of those strops on, and embarrased me big time.

CU yep got booked in and now feeling a bit nervous about it, its been sometime since ive been.
She said to me was it urgent, gosh i must of sounded desparate on the phone 

TK thanks hun for putting me on the list, clomid is giving nasty s/e couldnt stop    today in front of my friend.

Jenny hope your ok, and still have my fingers crossed for you.

Misty your testing soon   

to everyone i have missed.

Oh well tonight is the night for


----------



## bella 64

I know i keep on about these opk, but now CD 11 and still only getting a faint line 
Dont think im going to ov,d this month.


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh no Bella   Sounds like a bad day.  Good to have a good old cry sometimes though. What day you you usually ovulate?  Just because you only have a faint opk line does not mean you won't O.  Happy Bd'ing.


----------



## bella 64

J9 last month ov cd 17/18 then AF came 9dpo.

Im just feeling a bit negative  today.

How has your day been?


----------



## serenfach

lol Shelle  How are you doing lately, btw? Don't see you much to ask.. 

Bella.. keeping my fingers crossed for you to ov, sweetie. A faint line is better than no line. Get bms'ng!  

J9.. sick/really awful dreams are said to be good omens! It's said to be akin to a 'cleansing' of odd bits n pieces of unnecessary info, that the subconcious holds 

TK.. Maybe when I started coming here, I should have added a disclaimer before anything else 

CU.. thanks  and good luck for your test time! 

DK.. bugger. Can't remember what you posted and can't see it  Sorry! Hope you're okay 

Hi to everyone else .. and if I may just add sentiment to what J9 added earlier..

We want  's and we want 'em [size=18pt]*NOW!*


----------



## DK

Hi ladies thank you for all the lovely messages and pm's and support it means alot to me and dh it really does!

I have been having time off here to spend time with jack, will try and post twice a day, more on a monday and friday when he at nursery!

Been to doc and they have confirmed it was a chemical preg as the bloods have shown, have to have them repeated on sat to see if there coming down! Im ok about it though, Not going to fill down and   going to keep   for me, dh and jacks sake! Have started back on the clomid today at my own risk(advised not to), have a scan booked and will see what happens this month, if this month does not work then we going to have a break for a little while give us some familytime and lose some weight! This is only the 4th month i have had but they going let me have 12months and thats it then no other help up for grabs so ned a break i think!

Good luck to all the special ladies testing today and the next few days im         for you all!

Tk good to see you hun, good luck with your scan on the 11th and make sure u show us some pics 

Bella, J9, Cu, sf, bellini, sarah, jenny, crissy, and anyone else i may have missed  hi Hope your all well x


----------



## serenfach

DK..


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Sorry I haven't been about today.  My dh decided to work from home today because of the snow, and unceremoniously booted me off the computer.
SF -     It's still looking good, never mind the BFN on the cheapy pee sticks.  I don't believe that they are ultra sensitive    Keep the     going.
Right, dh is now booting me off the computer again, but I have read all the posts, just no time to reply.
Got to go.....
Love to everybody
xxx


----------



## serenfach

Message to Misty's DH: Oi! Nooooo!   >> ****   

Cheers, Misty moo   I'm still hangin' on!!


----------



## MistyW

Morning girls  
I just cracked again.... and it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please let it be real, and not just a dream


----------



## clomid user

omg...                            misty congrats hun im really pleased for you


----------



## clomid user

omg...misty still carnt believe it a bfp for you im soooooooooo happy for you....i do love a bfp i get all excited and you no wot when you girls get a bfp im just as excited as if it was my own...


----------



## bella 64

OMG OMG Misty Girl you have done it                      where are you come back misty and tell us about your news.


----------



## PoDdy

WOOOOOOOohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Well done Misty!!! 

I knew you would do it.  Now go rest up!

PoDdy


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Thank you for your support.  Baby is due on my birthday!!!


----------



## PoDdy

What a great prezzy then! 
PoD


----------



## FlossyFly

[fly]  Congratulations Misty [/fly]


----------



## JamesBrown

W00t W00t W00t Misty Moo.  We love you.

I am over-joyed for you.

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months.

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawberryjam

OMG Misty Congratulations       So pleased for you, I thought your chart was looking excellent. Sending you are ton of sticky vibes.

I am on CD 1 today so will restart the clomid tomorrow. 

x


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies...wot a nice bfp to wake up to i just had a feeling  there was going to be one 

hi and hows everyone today


----------



## PoDdy

Hi CU,
How are you sweety?
I see you are soon to be due to test, how are you feeling?  
PoD


----------



## knikki

Misty,

I am soooo pleased for you honey.

Keep smiling and stay positive and spend the day dancing round the house!!

Massive hugs,
N x


----------



## clomid user

hi pod..hows you
im due to test but i hate testing...  its always a bfn if af is not hear by monday then i will test then 
im feeling quiet normal apart from soreish(.)(.) and    then feeling   i think they are my signs of af really...but im not giveing up that easy    if its a bfn then i just want af sooooooooo i can crack on with the next lot 

wot's going on with you at the mo??


----------



## knikki

DK - sorry to read your news hun.  just read back on the posts.
I thought it must have been a chemical pregnancy from reading your posts over the last week, but its really sad news and sad to have it confirmed.
Keep your chin up hun.

Hello to everyone else, hope you all get massively exciting bfps sometime this month.



N x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi CU,
Sounds like a lady after my own heart - I hate testing, so I don't anymore.  If temp stays high for 18 days I will test, but otherwise I just wait for the witch   she always turns up eventually (for me)  

I'm good thanks.  Hopefully, I am growing lots of quality follies, I am hoping for about 12, so I keep thinking of the numer 12   hahahaaaahhhhhhaaaaaa....mind you, with my 11:11 spell, maybe I should concentrate on 11  

  hey Knikki 

PoDdy


----------



## clomid user

pod...good luck with the 11 or 12     i hope all goes well..when will you no then  and how long do you have to wait and how long is the process from start to finish sorry for all the questions ive just been looking in to ivf myself


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies! 

Jenny, pod, Cu, bella, bellini, misty, niki, rj, j9, sf, fo, ff and anyone else i missed! how are we all this morning

Misty hun huge congrats on your                                        

Kniki, thanks for your concern and kind words regarding my chemical misccariage,     it is extremly hard to no i have mc even if i was only 4weeks 4days  Need to spend some time with jack and daz now, am taking this month even though been told not to and if this month no joy then we giving it a break for few month but being monitored on natural cycle! Just extremly upset   at the mo but trying to be   x

Pod good luck with the ivf hun i wish you all the luck in the world! x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK, sorry, I didn't see your news  
Sounds like you have a good plan.  Also, when you take a month or so off, the drug is still in your system, so relax and let  it do the work for you.  I can garuntee you will feel a lot better for having a break.

Hi CU, I'll PM you all the details, as I don't feel right posting IVF stuff on the clomid board - unless others are interested?

PoD


----------



## knikki

Hey Pods,
it's lovely to see you back on this thread.
how is the tx going?
hope the side effects aren't too bad.

DK - hope Jack is being very loving and giving you lots of hugs to make you smile.  I'll take it for granted that Daz is doing the same.

N x


----------



## clomid user

hi dk....sorry your still feeling crap     ive had enougth aswell its takeing over my life and im in a rut now    i think i am anyway...chin up girl it will happen for all of us but when i just dont no...i bloody wish i did tho..


----------



## serenfach

Misty!   Remember a thousand pages back [or maybe it was a PM??] when I said about getting straight back in the saddle, as so many women catch right after m/c. I had a good feeling for you this month, sweetheart, only I don't tell people things like that as it gets hopes up.

 WELL DONE!


----------



## sarah30

MISTY - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!! ........ GET TO YOUR GP AND TELL EM ABOUT LAST TIME SO THEY CAN PRESCRIBE YOU STUFF TO PREVENT ANYTHING HAPPENING, THATS WHAT I HAVE TO DO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girls

DK good to see your back with us hun  hope you feeling better.

SF whats happening with you and your tests? still in limbo.

CU hows you day going? are you getting those pee sticks out today 

Jenny i hope your still staying   hun.

Sarah Are you back to work today?

   
To you all testing soon.

Hello to everyone ive missed


----------



## clomid user

bella...hi hun im not getting pee sticks out...i hate them   im not haveing a good day today    feeling very sad im sick of everything....why carnt i have my baby i no i have 2 waiting for me....so wear are they


----------



## JamesBrown

Sorry I can't read back as boss is sat very close to me and I don't want people at work to know about ttc.  I'll be on later tonight as I'm home alone.

SF - How are you doing lovely?  

J9
x


----------



## bella 64

CU you seem really down  try and stay   it will happen for you again.
It just has to be the right time. chin up girl, you have mystic megs reading  soon.

Just want to add girls done another opk this morning and the line is getting darker, so i should be ov,d in the next few days 
Doing the  every other day so     that lil wee miricale is going to happen this month.

Misty hope you have made that appt for docs, it will best to take cyclogest hun in the early part of pg.
Take things easy sweetie


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello everyone,  

        fab new hun, so happy for you
still snowing here in wiltshire, Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

ov pain isn't as bad, we had bms last night but both not up for it so we got it over with and burst out laughing  

Hope ya ALL doing ok   for BFN   for all waiting

Soz not been on much but want to read how you all are, 
much love

FO


----------



## sarah30

*Bella 64* - No I am off today, I am not back at work until monday morning !!   Having a lazy day today playing on my PC game !!


----------



## Bellini

OMG Misty that is AMAZING!!! Your chart is OFF THE SCALE

Congratulations


----------



## Topkat08

Good Afternoon girlie's....

[fly]        [/fly]

Misty ~ Im soooooo pleased for ya and u really deserve this after what u have been through! make sure u take care and rest as much as poss. Get dh to do ur housework  x were u on clomid this month or was it another natural conception?! 

Bella ~ sorry to hear clomid is being evil to ya hun, hopefully it will give ya a nice bfp and all the s.e's will seem worth it  have u had a dark line on a opk stick or have they always been light & are they the Internet strip ones?! it might just be that u dont get a dark line on them. I dont know b/c i've never used them but worth a thought x

Dk ~ im sorry to hear u did have a chem pg hun  i know this might sound harsh but try not to dwell on it. All it will do is drive u mad and into a deep depression state of mind and u dont need that now. Im really sorry and i hope u dont think im just being a heartless  b/c im not but u've got a lot on ur plate at the mo hun  

 PoDsY ~ where ya been hiding?! hope ur alright! how r u getting on with the ivf?!  x

RJ ~ hope ur alright hun  x

CU ~ the bfp craze might have started again... ur testing tomorrow  good luck nutter  got mu fingers tightly crossed x

Knikki ~ how r u doing stranger?! hope ur both alright n beanie's not being to cruel 2 ya  x

J9 ~ *tuts* naughty naughty, what would ur boss say lol x hope ur alright hun x

FO ~ woohoo u still got snow! i love the snow but we haven't got any  well apart from the bit on the paths and roofs etc  how r u anyway?! all good i hope x its horrible when ur not in the mood but ''have'' to ''do it'' feels like a 'wham bam thank u mam' thing lol x

Sarah ~ Sounds like a good day ahead of ya then lol x hope ur alright x

Bellini, Shelle, Jenny, SF, J&WM & anyone else ive missed


----------



## Fire Opal

our snowman, Bernard



my dog tilly running in the snow,

fo


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Thanks for all the support and wishes     You lot are fabulous!
I've got a blood test booked for Tuesday for HCG and Prog. Last time my prog was 62 which I was told was normal, so I don't really know if Cyclogest will help?  Should I ask for any other blood tests whilst I'm there? 
DK - As Seren says it really is possible to catch straight after a m/c, so try to stay  .  I know it's hard, but if it can happen for an oldie like me, it will surely happen for you  
TK - No, wasn't allowed the magic pills this month (haven't had them since November)
Let's hope that this is the start of a BFP epidemic    
Love to you all.  I'm going to ease off the posts here now, not because I don't care about you (I really, really do), but I know how hard it can be     I will be lurking though     watching and waiting and ready to pounce when the next BFP comes along (and there will be some more very very soon    )
PS - FO - That's an impressive snowman!


----------



## Topkat08

Misty ~ au naturale baby! im sooooo pleased. Talk to ur doc about ur concerns after last time n see what s/he say. x 

FO ~ loving the snowman, he must of taken ages to build! and ur doggy looks cute (and a lil cold)  x


----------



## JW3

Misty - wow I can't believe this CONGRATULATIONS, I am so pleased for you.  I am praying this is the one for you, praying this is a really good 9 months for you


----------



## PoDdy

Hello Mummy TK  
More importantly, hows u?  Hope you are throwing up loads and look like crap...in a nice way    Can't wait to join you! I have noticed you are a lot less nutty - I hope you aren't maturing now you're going to get your very own bambino.

I'm good thanks, plodding along, trying to spread good vibes across FF.

Hi FO hun - love Bernard - he is dashing...how long have you been married....I think I know why u r having trouble ttc    How excited was Tilly?  My Flint loves the snow - especially trying to catch snow-balls and wondering where they disappear to. LOL

Misty, good luck with everything, I don't want to see you back on this board missy! (unless there is a BFP to congratulate)

J9 - I know the feeling - make the window really small and minimise when people walk past   Working from home today, so taking full advantage - naughty me  

Hi Bellini, Bella, Sarah, Chrissy

Hello Jenny  

Any news from the lovely Harmony?

PoDdy


----------



## bella 64

FO im impressed with that snowman, that must have taken a while to build   cute dog.

TK Ive been using cheapy sticks from e bay, yeah you could be right.
I will try later it could come up in next few days. 

CU have you cherped up yet?


----------



## clomid user

bella...yes ive cheered up a bit...i gave myself a    so am feeling a bit better...ive got alot going on at the mo..
but my mums babysitting tonight and am going for an indian and pictures...we are watching my bloody valintine...but not lookig forward to it as its 3d and think a bit scarey     
hows you you looking forward to your reading


----------



## bella 64

CU glad you have gave yourself a good .

Yes just poped up local shop to get a tape, no luck though 
Will try tomorrow, in Maldon.

Getting a lil nervous, Just in case she tells me things i dont want to hear.
You have been to chris before? was she good?

SF where are you hun? how you feeling have you done any more tests?


----------



## clomid user

bella..yes ive been a few times and i think shes great...she told me dp would ask me to marry him and i would be wearing a ring before christmas well he proposed christmas day   i couldnt believe it   dont be worried hun she dont tell you horrid stuff there not allowed...but let me tell ya wot ever you are thinking on the way there she will pick up on or if you go with someone then she will prob pick up on them..shes a very nice lady and she is not spooky at all she always picks up on these babys im ment to have and said i would need fertility drugs to get pregnant...how would she of known that  dont be worried hunny


----------



## JW3

Poddy - hiya hun - how are you?  Have you got anywhere with your tx yet?

TK - hiya, hope you are doing well, sounds like its all going well

Hi Bella

Hi CU - have fun tonight sounds like a good evening you've got planned.

FO - great snowman - fab pics

Misty - yes bfp epidemic that's what we need - I am rubbing the screen now hoping to get some of your magic  

Knikki - Hi hun, how are you doing??  

Hi Bellini, Sarah, Serenfach, DK, J&WM and anyone else I've missed

Where is Lettsy? & RJ?

Well I am back on top form now and ready for clomid#4 - bring it on.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi Jenny
I am still here been lurking really until I get back on the clomid. I am on CD 1 today   so restarted my metformin and restarting my clomid tomorrow. I am so pleased   even though I am not looking forward to the SEs. Will be here more often now!

How is everything with you? when do you start clomid cycle 4?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi ladies!

Can't read back as every time I try to I keep getting page cannot be displayed!   Got virus scan going so hopeully be fixed soon  

sorry haven't been on this week but went back to work and have just been so shattered dealing with the little   who are all being horrible at mo . . .must be the weather! I have been told to 'suck my baxxs!' by a 16 yr old, had ice thrown at my head, been told to f o and f of cxxt! Unbelievable!

Anyway moan over. . . .

MISTY !!!! Am I to gather u got a  !?!?!?!?!?!?! CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!                      !!!!! All my love wishing u a happy and healthy pg!

DK - Hi hon . . .keep trying to get on msn but it won't let me    

Hi to everyone else, have I missed anything major? 

Love to you ALL ... hope we get some more  s soon!

Well my temp is ALL over the place so can't imagine will ov without the help of the devil pills but am ok with that . . . have lost a STONE now so well chuffed. . . though nothing last 3 days even though no cheating and been exercise! Hopefully  it'll start again and I've just hit a lull!

XX Nik


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi everyone! 

Misty -Huge congrats to you, I hope that everything goes really well  

The snow is still here, although not looking so pretty now  

Random question! Can I ask what your breasts have been like whilst using Clomid!!


----------



## clomid user

hi jenny glad your back on form hun lets hope it will be your month  

rj..good luck hun for this month i hope you get your bfp again...   

bellini..ive pm'd you hun

LTGL..ive pmd you 2 hun


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi CU !

When ru due to test hon? Been thinking about u . . . must be soon?    

XX Nik


----------



## bella 64

CU well i guess chris will be able to read my thoughts  its going to written all over me when i walk in 

Hey Jenny Bring that next round of clomid on  have you had AF? or have i missed that post?


----------



## clomid user

j&wm..thanks for thinking of me...   i have been wondering wear you were...im due to test today or tommrow..but i hate testing    so thats why im not going to   im just going to wait for af   i hope i dont ever see the   witch again    sounds like a nice job you got..   let me get the little brats    

other than that hun how are you

bella..i think af is hear for sf...bellini has been to chris aswell...she thinks shes great..xxx


----------



## Bellini

[quote 
bella..i think af is hear for sf...bellini has been to chris aswell...she thinks shes great..xxx
[/quote]

Yep, she is fantastic. I've been about 5 times. Worth every penny (and cheap too).


----------



## JW3

Hi RJ - I think I'll be starting my clomid on Wed so just a few days behind you.  Good luck for this cycle   

Metformin - I have a question here because my clinic have told me they only give it for insulin problems but on the PCOS board I heard it could be used for acne as well (which I have).  Other clinics seem to give this out more often as a matter of course - what has everyone else found?

J&WM - congrats on your weight loss thats great news   keep going it'll start coming off again

Bella - no AF yet but think it will be bfn based on what clinic said about my rubbish womb lining (only 5.7), btu guess there is still chance of a miracle

Hi living the good life


----------



## clomid user

bellini..ive pm'd you hun... 

bella...i guess she will be able to read your thoughts                                                                                      
LOL...........lol.............lol.............


----------



## strawberryjam

Jenny, I was given the metformin by my GP as I requested it, I did think that he might have done a glucose tolerance test first but he didn't. It has helped with weight loss and regulating my cycles. This will be our cycle  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## bella 64

CU                               ;You have got in one


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Sorry I kep popping on quickly, it's a bit manic here and I have to keep up with all the boards I mod  

Jenny ~ Metformin - it's not been registered as an offical drug for fertility over here yet, but they use it for every PCOS/PCO or suppected case in the USA. Most Dr's that are on the ball will prescribe it to regulate insulin resistance in PCOS girls and it also helps reg AF's and the other se's. I took a load of print off's from the PC to take to my Dr, but he px it with no probs, I only have a reg blood tests to check the insulin (but not a fasting one  ) and check for something like the liver/kidney function I think  as it can cause probs.

Misty ~ fantastic news hun 

Love n hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone 
Wow it been busy on here last 24 hours

CONGRATULATIONS Misty well done BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need some of those hope 2009 is gonna be a luck year for us all!!

Hi JennyW  Bellini  Shellebell  bella64  Raspberryjam  joeandwillsmummy  PodDy  Livingthegoodlife
DK    Topkat08  Fireopal  J9  Knikki  Sarah

Any anyone else i have missed

Hope you all keeping well

love chrissy
xx


----------



## bella 64

Hi Chrissy

Where are you in your tx? carnt remember are you taking clomid?


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Bella64

Yes i am on clomid just finished my 3rd month on 50mg  on day 11 today 

Go upto 100mg next month

Hope you doing ok

How do you put your particulars on after your name so people know where you at with things as cant work it out!!

cheers chrissy
xx


----------



## strawberryjam

go to profile and then profile layout over to the left side of the page


----------



## JamesBrown

I did it!  I added a picture!  I look a bit like a startled bunny on that one though.  It was taken on my hen do a year ago.    

X


----------



## bella 64

Morning All 

j9 I like your pic,i still have not worked it out yet 

CU Have you tested yet hun, get on here and let us know.

Chriissy Hope you worked it out to put your sig 

Jenny How are you hun today?

Misty, DK, OF, JWM, RJ, TK, SF, FF,sorry if i have missed anyone else.


----------



## chrissy19

Morning Everyone
Yes think i have worked it out thanks 
chrissy
xx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi
Ah yes i have worked it out and managed a photo as well nice to put names to faces isnt it!!
Have a good weekend i off for some accupuncture this morning !! to help me relax and work those ovaries


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies 

Lovely to see all your pretty faces 

How is everyone this morning??

Any news on sf and cu testing?  x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Yay we have photos! Nice one Chrissy! Enjoy the accupunture. 

Hey Bella - if you go here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33046.0 and follow the instructions. Once you have downloaded the software that Tony recommends you just resize the photo to a width of 90 and then voila! You can add your photo via your profile. 

DK - Hi there. How are you today and also how is your nan? 

J9
x


----------



## clomid user

hi girls.. 
well i had a nice night at the indian...i do love it there    needed a few drinks aswell as was feeling abit stressed...but really i wouldnt ever stop drinking anyway just because in ttc as im a believer wots ment to be will be and really most people get preggers on smack   how on earth that happens i will never no    well theres still no sign of af but i think shes on her way as (.)(.) are killing today....but hopefully i never see her again   

bella..my brother in law went to chris yesturday and she said to him theres a baby but its not yours its your brothers...well he only has 1 bro and thats my df....bring it on im ready for my little bambino   

bellini..my brother in law  thought she was great and so do i...hows you hun

LTGL...ive noticed you will be due to test soon hun good luck...and i never got to see the film as it was not on   df was not happy  hows you today

dk..im hear hun and noooooooooo have not tested and really i dont want to   hate testing  did you book your scan  hope your household is all ok   

hi to everybody else...


----------



## clomid user

sf..i just read the good vibes page and i see af did get you hun...im sooooooooo sorry  hunny...i hope round 3 is your month..

   

.you no wot i get gutted when af shows for us all i soooooooooo want all my friends on hear to get there bfp's you all sooooooooooo derserve them...and you no wot i couldnt think of anything harder in this world than ttc its such a long hard process.....and think of all our lovley dh's dp's df's  poor sods    they feel so used by us ladys;i did get him in the sak tho last night and this morning 
i showed him a bit of spark


----------



## bella 64

Thanks J9 will try and work it out later.

CU sounds like you had a good night last, thats probably what you needed a few drinks and a good time in the sack   it works wonders hunny.
We put to much tension on all our poor DF DH. Bless

Chrissy hope you enjoy your relaxing morn out. Gosh i used to love having my feet played with.

DK  how you feeling now? hope your picking up hun.

SF How you feeling today with that horrid AF, hope you had a chilling evening.


----------



## bella 64

CU just got back from the shops and looked in every shop for blank casette none to be found 

So i may not be able to get mine taped, i will still keep looking for one.
That sounds very good what chris said to your BL, fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## clomid user

bella...i always get mine from asda or tesco's or just somewear like that...let me no if you carnt get 1 cos i will leave you 1 there


----------



## Bellini

Morning girls - well my temp is up and down like a tart's knickers!!!

Looks like the horrid AF is on her way out so on with the bonkathon!  Mr Bellini is raring to go so I am going to absolutely go for it.

Next week is our 2nd wedding anniversary as well as Valentines Day so it's LOVE LOVE LOVE all the way.

Good luck with Chris Taber ladies. Remember, it's only a guide and you can change your own future but she will be lovely with you.  I might even book up for myself one day this summer.

Good luck everyone else still waiting to test.



Bellini xxx


----------



## bella 64

Hey CU thanks for that, i will try Asda. Do they sell single tapes?
Went to smiths and they were in pk of 5.

Will let you know how i get on in the week 

Im getting pains in my side near ovary, hope its a sign of the big O 
Did another opk and its not even stronger than yesterday 
Body is playing tricks on me again.
Oh well get DH BMS tonight anyway


----------



## Lettsy

Afternoon girls  

Sorry i've been away from FF for a while, work has been mental with the snow but i've finally got two days off. 
Well AF got me good and proper today. I started spotting yesterday and rang the clinic to get my prog. results (which were 57). The nurse was excited for me and said "Oh, 57 that's great i'm sure you'll be pregnant this month"  . Then I told her my AF was starting and the poor nurse sounded quite shocked. My cycle this month was only 26 days. I'm not allowed to start Clomid until Monday . .just in case, I think the nurse didn't believe me about AF? anyway it's definitely arrived now!
 
Serenfach - Sorry af got you   

Bellini - hope your temp has stopped acting like a tarts knickers lol! How lovely to have your wedding on Valentines Day, good luck with the bonkathon

Jenny - Hows your cycle going? 

JWM - congrats on the weight loss hunny, your doing so well!

Misty -      . Well done hunny!

CU - Sorry to hear AF arrived, , that makes us cycle buddies! I know what you mean about our poor DH's. Mine doesn't moan about it but he looks exhausted, poor thing!    

Hello to Shellebell, bella64, Raspberryjam, Livingthegoodlife, DK, Topkat08, J9, Knikki, Sarah 

Good luck to everyone and sorry if i've missed anyone  

I'm off to paint the bedroom

Sx


----------



## clomid user

lettsy..af has not got me yet hun...sorry it got you hun..hope your ok any way...you have not been on for a while 

bella..i think its a pack of 3..xx


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon my lovely ladies !!  

How are we all today?

*CU* - Glad  hasn't got you yet, how long you gonna leave it before testing? Oh and whats your temp doing? The suspense is killing me   ....... I too find it hard when we keep seeing people getting  or  showing up !!!

*Lettsy* - Hiya hun nice to meet you, I have only been on clomid again for a short time, this is my 3rd cycle I am in. Looking forward to getting to know you!!

*Serenfech* - I am so sorry  got you ... this life just ain't  fair  

*Bellini* -Love your reference to "tarts knickers" made me laugh ... DH wondered what I was laughing at   Although I have to agree with ya my temp seems to be doing the same this month !!

*Misty* - Hows you today? I see you been posting on the trying after loss board .... I used to post on there and then stopped, I have gone back on though cos they are very supportive on there, particularly when you get another 

*bella 64* - Bloody annoying aren't they our bodies   get lots of BMS done nyway cos you never know !!  What do you need blank cassette for btw ?

*J9* - How are you hunny? Have youanything nice planned for the weekend?

Well a big hello to everyone else I missed .... Think I have done well with personals for a change  

Take Care
Sarah x x


----------



## serenfach

Oh, Lettsy.. af got you  Sorry to hear  but hey.. it's upwards and onwards, so stay 

Sarah.. Bella.. CU..    Thanks, girls Xx Yep, the old witch got me yesterday. Didn't want to come by and say anything yesterday, as I wanted Misty to have her day without any negatives on here 

I had a bad day yesterday, it took everything I had left in me to fight back. I was on the brink of giving up, really. I even started checking out the adoption services and seriously considered not returning to our clinic for any further treatment. Between a few of you PM me [which helped me a LOT] and my DH being fantastic, I made it to today and now looking to starting Clomid round 3 with a  head on  BRING IT ON!

Thanks to those who PM.. it made a huge difference to my day.. you know who you are  

Hope everyone is good today?? I'm in a lot of pain and not leaving the house, but it's all part n parcel of it, eh. Mentally, I'm feeling tip frikkin top!        

   to everyone!!!!!

ps - Really sorry of I missed anyone who posted to me.. I'm just passing through at the moment..


----------



## bella 64

Hi 

Sarah i need a cassete for my reading, im seeing medium  hopefully she will tell me good news of babys 

Can anyone help me on this Q, im CD 13 and opk lines are up, im going to start taking cyclogest, is this taken when ovulation shows up?
Ive taken one, i dont want to mess up my chances.


----------



## sarah30

*bella 64* - I am not sure about when to take cyclogest in this type of cycle, during IVF they start the cyclogest on the day of ET so I am guessing you may need to start when you know you have or are going to ovulate xx

I too went to see a meduim a few year back and she told me I would have 2 children .. one when i was 24 and the second when i was 26 !! How wrong she was lol !!!!


----------



## bella 64

Thanks Sarah for advice, yes i figure it should be taken around ovulation time.
Will give it a whirl  hopefully it does what it should.

Maybe the medium you saw got your age wrong at the time.
Hopefully it will happen for you soon.


----------



## serenfach

One of my friends from Church, Bernard.. he does private sittings and gave me one free of charge, bless him. It's his livelihood now, as he gave up his day job to focus primarily on his Mediumship. Anyway, I'm waffling.. He told me just over 4 years ago, that he saw me 17 months from that date, standing in a doorway with a baby in my arms and that there was a definite blood tie. Of course, I thought that it was my baby [my sisters had had their children and no one else in my immediate family came to mind] 
16 months later my niece gave birth to her little girl  Mad thing is, about 2/3 weeks later I was caught off guard by my sister with a camera, as I was about to leave the house............. she got a snap of me in her front door way with babs in arms, just before I handed her over to my niece. Cool 

Just wanted to add that I hope you girls have great readings!!


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody...well af is still not hear and im hopeing not to see her for 9 months     im getting sharp pains in my overy the left one...is it to late to be inplantation pain  i ovulated on day 15 and am on day 29 now    how are we all anyway

sf...glad your back hun i think we all have them days wear we want to give up...but then we get on with it   hope your feeling better  

sarah...im not testing till monday i be honest i hate testing   im just waiting for af to show any time    hows you
wot you been up to eating any more shepords pie  

hi bella hun you ok


----------



## clomid user

sf..i do love a good reading i just wish when they tell me im going to have a baby i get it...well im still waiting 
are you good at predicting babys


----------



## serenfach

CU..  I've blown you some baby bubbles, babe    this is your month  

As for prediciting babies, no.. not unless I can sit with someone face to face.. spend some time in their presence etc and even then, I don't always pick something up.

Bella.. blown you some bubbles for ov, sweetie..    your eggies are on their way!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

haven't read the back pages yet but will tonight,

just wanted to say my temp went up this am, had lots of BMS so   for our last chance before ivf

Also v happy as we have just got 3 bantam chickens, 3 mths old, watching them from the sitting room window while typing, they are so sweet, can't wait for the first eggy   yum yum 
we've called them Eddy, Patsy and Saffy, Absolutely Fabulous darling  

well hope ya all have a fab evening and back later for a catch up with all you crazy clomid cats  

Fo


----------



## sarah30

*SF* - How freaky is the prediction about your nieces baby and the photograph !!! The medium I saw was very accurate on alot of things she just got the baby thing wrong, unless like CU said she got my age wrong !! Maybe she meant 34 and 36  instead of 24 and 26 

*CU* - I dont blame you for not testing I never do, haven't even got any in the house !! If I feel the need to test at any point I will nab one from work they are free   I leave it until at least CD 42 aswell cos my cycles have been known to go that long on occassions !!

*Fire Opal* - good luck with BMS hun  this month is yours to save you going through the IVF !!!


----------



## clomid user

sf...thanks hunny i sure do hope you are right...i do have some weird pains in the overy area


----------



## clomid user

ive just worked out dates and im only 12dpo....how have i worked this out


----------



## JW3

Lettsy   really sorry to hear about af, what a stupid nurse? It was a good progesterone result though so you must have ov'd.  My cycle was going very well but on cd21 they did a scan and my lining was only 5.7 so the nurse said its not going to work & gave me my next lot of clomid so will probably be a bfn.  Think 'll be starting my clomid on Wed so we'll be cycle buddies again    Lets hope next month is for both of us      

Love to everyone else 

Serenfach     hope you are feeling more positive now

FO -      really hope you get that magical bfp, just like Knikki and TK have .  Your own chickens that sounds fab


----------



## clomid user

can someone help me please...i dont no wot im doing...af got me last month on the 10th jan...and i ovulated on the 26th so how ment dpo am i and is my af latr i normally get af 14 days from ovulation


----------



## Shellebell

Forget a litle about how many days post ov you are, how many days are your cycles usually ? 
Everyone can have different luteal phases and they can also change from cycle to cycle sometimes


----------



## bella 64

CU ive just worked it out and i make you 14dpo,i think.
Get testing in the morn.

SF Thanks hun for blowing me some lovely lucky bubbles for my eggie. s

FO Your chickens sound cute, your have to take a pic of them 

Have a good evening, i know what im doing   said to DH BMS tonight and tomorow and monday


----------



## clomid user

shelle...they used to be 28days then i goot pcos and they were all over the place but since ovulating its always 28 29 days  i find all these dates confusing..

bella...i made it 12dpo


----------



## bella 64

Oh well my maths has always been my bad subject  sorry.


----------



## serenfach

CU.. My gynae and several friends who were ttc, along with about a thousand different websites all told/tell me that 14 days is the 'usual' luteal phase, but that some people can suffer 'luteal phase defect'. My gynae told me that even though I was having irregular af and irregular ov, from my charts/tests and so on, I was assured that I do not have a LP defect on top - and that my phase is 14/15 days regular. My CBFM always used to give me a 'peak' before I started Clomid, anyway and I would have af either 14 days or 15 days later, without fail.  I was late this cycle though - it was 16 days as opposed to my normal 14/15, but have no idea why?? I wish I did!!

Try to relax and leave it until Monday to test, as you originally planned


----------



## serenfach

CU   27,28,29,30,31  1,2,3,4,5,6,7 << 12 dpo babe.


----------



## serenfach

Bella, you're welcome re the bubbles   I see you have great math skill like me   I had to use my calender to work the above out!


----------



## bunny73

Hey everyone, bin reading posts on here for last few days and just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck.
I think its great that everyone is so supportive.
Sending everyone lots of  
Bunny


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Bunny 

Stick around! I see you're in the Clomid Club.. what's your history? [if you don't mind me asking?!]


----------



## serenfach

Hey   I just realised mrsmack never came back. Hope you're okay, mrsm.. let us know if you read this


----------



## bella 64

Hey Bunny welcome

I see your an Eseex girl  there are a few of us on here.

Where are you in Chelmsford? im near there too 

good luck  on clomid


----------



## clomid user

sf..thanks hun its all so confusing aint it??   thanks for the bubbles...

hi everyone...whos about

mrsmack wear are you hun  are you ok


----------



## serenfach

Anyone know how to resume a saved game in the games section?? I was playing Jewels and got s high score.. I don't want to have to start again 

You're welcome, CU


----------



## ursie

Hi there
I regularly read this thread with being a clomid girl myself, you were asking after MrsMack?  I believe she is on the 2nd trimester thread!
Ursiex


----------



## ursie

Hi again!

I may have got MrsMack confused with someone else, sorry if I have its Mac Cook on 2nd trimester thread where I am.  Sorry for any confusion. OOps! 
Ursiex


----------



## clomid user

ursie..thats ok i have just looked for her and shes not there...but did find her last posts on the 3rd feb....thanks anyway hunny


----------



## Lettsy

CU - Sorry hunny I thought your AF had arrived as I looked at your ticker and it says day 1 of cycle. Oops . . .  ignore me, good luck with testing  

Hello Bunny, welcome to the board, have you started the lovely Clomid yet?

FO - nice to hear from ya, how cool are your chickens names!

 to all


Sx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone

J9 - Hi - Thanks my accupuncture was lovely just what i needed hope you had a good day today.

Bella64 - Hi yes loved my relax today had my reflexology done the other day trying to have some relaxation time as  both therapists told me i am very stressed so trying to tell my body it has to chill out its hard work hope you keeping well

Bunny73 - hi how you doing ?

DK - hope you having a relaxing weekend!!
Hi Everyone else hope things ok and you having good weekend
Bellini 
Lettsy 
ursie
shellebell 
serenfach - hope you feelin better today 
clomid user 
sarah30  - Hi 
fireopal 
jennyw

Take care
love chrissy
xx


----------



## FlossyFly

Good evenng/night everyone. Hope your all well  
DH have had a terribly lazy day. fish and chips, wine and cheese savouries yum yum

Serenfach - I have put some pics of the dog in my gallery if you want to have a look at him. Its him today (7/02/09)

Clomid is giving me a horrible headache that is bearable but annoying. Anybody else get this?


----------



## serenfach

What a cutie, Floss! Stanley [fabulous name for a cat! love it] is very handsome, too 

Yep, I have terrible headaches sometimes.. must be the Clomid, because I don't usually suffer wit them. Hope it passes soon, babe  We had pizza.. oops.. and I don't think I've moved a muscle since about 5pm *yawn*. I left DH plastering upstairs.. don't think he was too impressed after I nagged him to do it and promised to help  Oh well, he'll just have to forgive me!

Hey, Chrissy.. yep, feeling better today babe, thanks  How are you doing? Clomid being kind to you??


----------



## serenfach

Ursie  thank you anyway   

Forgot to say hi to everyone just now, too.. so     Hope you're all ok Xx

Misty   I know you're reading..  to you. Hope you're doing well, sweetheart Xx

Lentil.. I know you're reading, too..  Sending you some


----------



## bunny73

Hey guys. thanx for being so welcoming!  
I live in writtle, chelmsford! Used 2 live in great baddow! Where are you other essex girlies from?!
Been put on clomid due to irregular periods (cycles ranging from 24 - 90 days!!)
Took clomid day 2-6 and am now on day 27 of cycle. Went for bloodtests tues, so should get results this week!!
Am enjoying reading about everyone, and hope to get to know you all abit better.
lots of love and luck xx


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Bunny 

Wow, 90 days.. that's a hell of a cycle, babe. I've had one or two that almost got to that point, mind. It's a pain in the 
Hopefully Clomid will do it's magic and at the very least regulate you.. hopefully leading to a wonderful bfp! 

It's late or I would add more.. hopefully get to speak to you again soon. Good luck for your results!!!!


----------



## clomid user

morning everyone...hope your all feeling positive today          
how are you all  hope your all tip top 
well af still aint hear so im feeling rarther     apart from not feeling any symptoms at all from af or pg...
if im not pg i jus wish af would hurry and show that face so i can   her...and then start again


----------



## bella 64

Morning Grlies 

CU How are you? No Af yet thats good news.

Bunny I know writtle, i live near Maldon not too far from you.
Hopefully we get to talk later.

SF Hope your ok today hun, i had BMS last night, and put me up in the air  
to everyone else.

sending you all


----------



## clomid user

morning..bella...that made me laugh    up in the air lol    well yes hun it still aint got me...not sure wots happening with my body but shes probley playing games with me...   she will get me when i least expect it


----------



## serenfach

hehe.. You been shaking tha booty in the air, Bell? Whoop! ****  Good girl   

Morning, CU.. sending you some  vibes to try to ward off that old witch  

Floss.. hope that headache of yours has whipped itself into shape and buggered off!  

Where's DK? Where's JW&M? Hope you're ok girlies   

There are just too many names to have to remember in here, so I'll send a  to everyone and hopes that you're doing 
okay to day    

I did diddly dit squat yesterday, so I have some housework to catch up on   Can't even moan at DH for not doing it for me, as he's been like a busy little bee all weekend, love him. If only I could find my Taz.. I'll go look for him!


----------



## sarah30

OK girls         on the way!!!


Why does my temp not seem to be changing like it did last month GRRRRRRRRRR !!!! I am getting impatient now, and back at work on Monday so scared gonna miss my fertile window !!!!


        


Hope everyone is good today xx


----------



## bella 64

CU been out all morning looking for casette tape no where sells them round here 
Can you leave me one there pretty pleases hun  would like to get it taped.
Thats a good sign isnt it   keep  .

Just done a opk    tonight  

Misty if your reading, hope you have been taking it easy girl 

Sarah try not to stress just get BMS over next few days.


----------



## sarah30

*Bella 64* - i am not stressing .. I am just so impatient


----------



## serenfach

Wow, Sarah.. I've never seen such a 'neat' looking chart!  I suffer with lack of patience - best thing is to keep busy!! 

Girls, OMG I just weighed [wish I bloody well hadn't now!] I'm 9st 10lbs   It doesn't seem so bad, until you consider my height [5ft 4ins] - my bmi has gone from 22.5 to 23.1 [my clinic will not perform IVF if bmi is 25 or above]

My weight has always been up and down, but anywhere between 8st to 9st - heaviest I ever got to [until today] was 9st 5lbs << I got to that about 6 months before our wedding.. I was on a 'last days of freedom' binge. I got down to 9st for the wedding and that was in August 08 - I was still 9st when they weighed me at the hospital in November......... I've gained almost a stone in 3 months!!

Flamin ells bells, I swear I just heard my scales say 'No no, ONE at a time, please!'


----------



## sarah30

*SF* - why thank you kind lady for the chart compliment, think its cos I am a nurse so i am obsessive    How are you today??


----------



## serenfach

You're most welcome, Sar! 

How am I today? Physically, fat [see my last post] Mentally, I was tip top until I saw my scales.. I'm looking at diets on the internet now. Bloody Clomid!!!!!


----------



## sarah30

*SF* - I have a friend who i met on here, she is trying to lose weight an easy way before doing her next ICSI cycle .... she is doing the Cambridge Diet, she lost 6lb in the first 2 days !!!! Its meant to be clinically proven to be healthy way of losing weight.

I know what you mean about feeling fat, I knwo I am not fat far from it but before I starting the who treatment journey I was 7st 4oz (ish) ..... three years later lots of clomid and 3 IVF cycles and I am now 8st 9oz (ish). I do look healthier for it but cos I am not used to being this big I feel fat if you knwo what I mean


----------



## JamesBrown

My god, I really think I ought to worry a lot more about my weight as I think I weigh about 3 stone more than you guys and I'm only 5ft 6.          My consultant has never said anything about my weight.  I think my BMI is 28/29  I've put on more than 2 stone this last year.  I have always been chubby no matter how much I diet or exercise.   I think the last time I weighed anywhere near 9 stone was when I was 18.             
I feel really really really low now.  

Need to edit to say that no-one one on here has made me feel low.  I have done it to myself ifkwim.  

x


----------



## serenfach

That's the diet I'll try then, Sarah.. thanks 

J9..  Don't feel low, babe. I was 7st - 7 and a half st right up until about 26/27. If someone had told me I was going to gain 2 stone in just 5 years time, I would never have believed them. 2 stone gain is a lot over a couple years, no matter what we weighed previously. It's not so much what I weigh _now_.. just the fact it's crept up on me so quickly!! << That's the shocker.

I don't look 'fat' exactly and my one bm8 for example is 5ft 6ins and she weighs just over 11st - you would never know. I think it all depends up on your frame.. I have little shoulders and thin legs - the weight has hit my tummy and hips, so right now I resemble something closer to a tube of toothpaste squeezed at both ends. If weight gain is across the frame or someone has wide shoulders, a person could gain 4 stone and carry it very well.

My brother in law is almost 16st, but because he is quite tall, you would never know.


----------



## bella 64

H Girls

I go with J9 gosh listen to yourselfs,(sarah, SF) there is nothing of both of you.
When i was in my twenties i was 8-9stone, im a few more pounds than that now.

Sarah is your friend Poopy? ive been talking to her she lives near me.
We were trying to meet for coffee one day.

Well im just in the middle of cooking a big FAT roastie,for DH   you know what they say about a mans heart  got to show him his not just any use to me on my fertile days  

 to you all


----------



## sarah30

*bellla 64* - my friend in poppy05 she is the girl in the picture with me .... I am going away for the weekend with her next month woohoo ...... As for weight .. I know i dont need to lose weight I was just trying to say that when you have gained weight quickly no matter how big you are it makes you feel fat !!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello again

Phew - got my smile back again now girls.  I think that because of the clomid and giving up smoking last year I've piled it on and need to do something about it.  SF - I'm chubby all over so it all balances out    

In-laws are coming over soon.  Tomorrow is mine and DH's FIRST wedding anniversary.   Got a few days off work.  I can't wait.     Both still little loved up puppies.    

J9
x


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi girls, I hope were all well! I'm with you all on the weight gain, I've always been slim, my whole life infact! However since starting Clomid, combined with Xmas, I've put nearly a stone on and Its all round the middle just like you said SF! That might be a slight lie, as I know its gone on my legs as a pair of my skinny jeans are now to tight on the legs How the **** does that happen!  

I think af is on her way FFS    x x


----------



## serenfach

Hey, girls.. sod it. Way I look at it, we've all got a bloody good excuse and our DH's are in this with us and they love us, so bugger it. Blame the pills I say!    

Oh no, I hope it isn't af LTGL   Keep your  going! It ain't over till the fat lady sings << and I am NOT singing


----------



## Fire Opal

Yoooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo

just saying hi. back in a min after i have taking some thing for this dam head ache Grrrrrrrrrr

Fo


----------



## bella 64

Sorry Sarah must of read the post wrong  i get what you mean now about wieght 

My mum done the cambridge diet and lost pounds & pounds.
It does work ladies.


----------



## bunny73

Hey everyone. hope your all well.
Sf - Long cycles are def pain in the ****, never knowing where u stand! so am really hopeing clomid helps with this!! Thanx for the good luck with my results, will keep u posted!! Hw are you today? if u dont mind me asking whats your story?
bella - I know maldon, used to go there alot wen i was little!! Hope u are well. whats going on with u at the moment?!
Everyone else - hello  
quick question - have any of u suffered dry skin and spots with the clomid?!
Speak soon xx


----------



## bella 64

Bunny, i have small spots over my arms and legs. They are so damm itchy and anoying when i get in bed.
Just had a bath and it looks like i have some kind of lurkie 

Yes i do know writtle a lil,not that far from you 

Anyway hope your ok, and the spots go down for you


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls
Hope you all having good weekend

Got weighed today at weight watchers I lost 2Ib  this week so really pleased thats 4.5Ib in 2 weeks  

I have been to my friends 1 year olds birthday today so been a tough few hours it was all baby talk and lots of babies mooching around, its heart wrenching    but hopefully we will all get there soon 2009 gotta be kind to us 

Hi Serenfach - glad you feeling better today    - clomid MMM!! it not nice is it i had migraine for 3 days this week it was awful and my skin is so dry on face horrible stiff just hope it does the trick though!!

Hi Bella64 - hows things what you been up to

Fire opal - hope your head better as said in post i had one for 3 days last week it was orrible

J9 - weight it nightmare i put 2 stone on since my wedding 2 and a half years ago just crept back on
joined weight watchers now so trying to get it sorted have a good week  x

LTGL - Hi i put loads on over xmas it just so hard to get off but on a mission now joined WW

Hi Sarah30 - hope you ok and having good weekend xx


take care
love chrissy
xx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Bunny73

My cycles are long and painful last one was 43 days

Yes my skins is so dry i asked my accupunctarist (She knows a lot about clomid) and she says its the clomid that does that drys your skin out  HORMONES nightmare!!


Love chrissy
xx


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Bunny  I had a breakout of blotchy spots 2nd round.. it was not so bad 1st round. I have one or two blotches without Clomid, anyway. My story is in my signature [in pink at bottom of my posts] babe. And yes, keep us posted - hope Clomid works it's magic for you! 

Happy Anniversary for tomorrow, J9! DH and I only got married in August 08, but we're a lovey couple anyway.. We were together for 13 years before that. I can't say it's _always_ been lovey tbh, as we argued on and off for the first like 4 years  but we found our balance eventually  Hope you have a wonderful day! 

Yoooohooooo FO.. jeez, that's one hell of a long minute!  Hope you sorted that headache Xx

Well done, Chrissy.. keep it going! I start my diet tomorrow and thanks to Bella, I'll be hitting the Cambridge diet


----------



## emily1983

Hi ladies

so i had my blood test on saturday- just before my hens night.. It was sucha fun night.. didnt drink really ... it was 47 degrees here and victoria has gone into a state of fires... its soooo scarey. My house is in the fireing line and i am at work absolutely s**ting myself that i wont be ab,e to go home and get my pup & photos out in time. 

Add me to ******** if u are interested in seeing pics.. i cant figure out how to post to this thing....

Anyway this was a bit of a nothing msg.. but i get my results tomo after seeing specialist so am a bit nervous/excited.

Hope ur all well - MistyW CONGRATS ON UR BFP!!  i just saw ur ticker   im happy for u 
xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Emily
I have moved you post into this gen chatters thread hun


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello again

Oops said i'd be back sooner but head ache went on for a bit and then busy with food and dancing on ice

well so tired feel like i could sleep for a week, 

Hi ya emily, hope ya house is ok, my sister and family live in Warburton and have had to move out for the last few days, hope they have a house to go back to, good luck hun

Alright Ser, how's it going ?

J9 ~ Happy Anniversary for tomorrow
Hello to all who don't know me, chrissy19, bella 64, bunny73, living-the-good-life, 
my last month of clomid was last month but as it stays in ya for a bit feel i can still post on here, hope you don't mind,

Fo


----------



## serenfach

FO  I'm ok thanks, sweetie. I see your 3dpo.. when you test? 

Oh God yeah, I've been watching the news about Oz. Hope everything stays ok for you, Emily  My photos and
animals are the first things that would come to my mind, too. Everyting else could be replaced one way or another. Don't
go being a stranger here, else I'll [all of us!] will worry something's happened to you. Make sure you post here!

Wow it's been quiet in here tonight. Hope everyone is ok  I'm off to bed soon.. have a good day tomorrow, everyone


----------



## Topkat08

Hello nutters 

Gonna try my best to read back (all _*6*_ pages u have left ) 

J&WM ~ how r u doing hun?! hope ur alright. Read ur post about the kids u work with... i know what i'd blooming do    lol x

LTGL ~ dont think we've spoken before but  hope ur alright & clomid isn't being to evil 2 ya. Good Luck!

Chrissy & J9 ~ nice pics  nice to put a face to the name! x hope ur both alright x

DK ~ how r u doing hun?! long time no talk, hope all is well with u all  x

CU ~ glad u had a good night out at the Indian! I dont blame ya for not giving up on the booze, i dont think ttc should make ya stop all those things, especially when its as stressful as is it in here ttc! x Read ur post about feeling sorry for our dp's/f/h and have one question....WHY?! they need there uses or what good r they  just messing, they really r good and i think we forget about how they must feel sometimes... bless em all 

SF ~ sorry to hear af got ya hun  really thought this might be ur month! here's to a 3rd time lucky    keeping my fingers n toes firmly crossed x

Lettsy ~ hope ur alright stranger  sorry to hear af got ya hun x

FO ~ hows u me hun?! glad the chicks have put a smile on ya face  they sound really cute x r u on clomid this month or r u having a month off?! x hope ur being kind to yaself n not stressing out 2 much   think u've got timing like my dp, he says 10mins but gotta give him an hour lol x

Jenny ~ Sorry to hear about ur lining 

Bunny ~ welcome to the mad house hun  good luck with the clomid x

FF ~ sorry to hear clomid is giving u a headache hun  one of the many ''lovely'' s.e's. Hope they pass soon x nice pics btw 

Bella ~ hope ur alright hun. Read ur post about putting ur  in the air after bms good girl lol i remember those days. Make sure ur dp/h doesn't have a camera 2 hand. That's a pic that will turn ya red  x

J9 ~ happy anniversary for tomorrow hun   

Emily ~ Sorry to hear about the fires hun. Hope everything's alright with u & ur's  make sure u post so we all know ur alright hun x

Bellini, Sarah, Shelle & any anyone else ive missed 

Stop stressing about ur weight girls, clomid makes u gain weight & if u think ur big @ 9stone u'd think im a right heffa @ 12stone  besides when ur all become utd wont be able to diet 

Sorry i haven't been on much, turned into an emotional wreck this weekend n cried over anything and everything but manged to pick myself up again with the help of dp so feeling alright now 

Did anyone hear about that 3 1/2 month old baby boy that was mauled to death by those two dogs?! a staff & jack russell! They showed a pic of him n i just cried!


----------



## serenfach

Hiya TK   Nice to see you here..

Yeah, I saw that about the little boy. It happened in a place called Ystrad Mynach, about 15mins drive from where we live. Tragic.

On a lighter note, lol @ 'heffa' I love that word hehe. I am concerned about my weight because of what the clinic said about no IVF 
for women over bmi 25, but I;ve been reading up on the Cambridge Diet and I'm gonna give it a go   I wonder how JW&M is ding with her diet? Yooohoooo JW.. where are ya, lovely?!  

Omg, look at the time - I said I was going to bed ages ago! I better move my butt. Good luck with your scan, TK.. come by and
let us know how it went


----------



## JW3

Hi TK   hope your feeling better

Gosh Serenfach your clinic are strict aren't they?  When I got my BMI below 25 that's when my consultant told me I had been doing too much exercise and to cut back.  He was concerned I'd lose too much more weight and that was partly why no ov.  I am real fan of the F2 fibre diet but you have to make sure your eating enough protein if your TTC.

J9 - happy anniversary


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

*J9* - Happy Anniversary hun

Well I made it into work today woohoo !!!!

Have a dip in my temp so have or am going to ovulate woohoo, and did BMS yesterday so hopefully fingers crossed fort his month.

Speak to you all laters

Sarah xx


----------



## emily1983

Hi all

just thought id check in to let you know we are so far ok

its such a sad time for victoria.. we have officially lost over 100 people, they are thinking its going to reach over 300!!! Women, men and children have all died...

Fire Opal- Warby is like 10 mins from my house, even less.. right up the road. Very scarey how close the fires are now..
I was sitting on the balcny b4 having a smoke and the fires are raging. We havent been told to evacuate yet but are on alert.

so scarey.......

i got my blood results today.. didnt ovulate .. boohoo... what will tey do now??

Love to u all- and ill try check in once a day so you no im stilla round


----------



## JW3

Sarah - good luck   

Emily   maybe they will up your dose to 100mg, hope it works for you next month.  Even if they don't up your dose it does build up in your system   

Well I am testing tomorrow morning cd 29 so will post to let you know for definite but think it is bfn.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

I hope you are all safe and sound today. It has snowed more here in the night - argh! Moving the car is not going to be fun as we are at the top of a very icey hill.

Thanks for the happy anniversary wishes. I've just snuck downstairs to say hi. Made DH a coffee and going to take it up to him in a mo. No BMS though as I'm saving that for later this week   

Emily - Sorry to hear you didn't ov and I really hope that you are OK where you live. My best friend moved to Melbourne last week and I'm worrying about her also. It must be awful. 

Jenny - Hiya! I know what you mean about SF's clinic being strict. My clinic have never even mentioned it so I reckon it is 30 like a lot of other places. Still I'm going to lose a bit of weight before my appointment at the end of April. I'll have a look into your F2 fibre diet as I looked up the Cambridge one and it is not one for me. Hope you got to work OK. Good luck for testing tomorrow 

Sarah - Hello -    for you this cycle.

CU Jimmy - any news? 

A BIG hello and  and  and  and    to everybody.

I'm going back to bed and it's going to be    all day long.  Off out to a snazzy restaurant tonight. I'm seeing it as my last meal of sin and I'm even going to go crazy and drink some red wine. 

Edited to say that I just looked up the F2 diet and it is much more in line with how I already eat so I've ordered the book just to help me along. Thanks Jenny - a good one!
I'm doing this tonight http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141516.0. I'm trying it all this month! I even ordered a rose quartz crystal for my troll beads collection. 

Have a lovely day everyone.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bella 64

Morning Girls 

Jenny how are things with you?

J9  have a good day  

TK hope your feeling a lil better today and have stopped   it will get better hun,just those hormones.

Chrissy glad you enjoyed your pamper day 

Emily dont worry like jenny saids the clomid will build up.
Keep safe.

SF good mroning if your havin a read at work, hope your ok hun.

CU havent heard from you this morning, where are you? have you tested?

Oh well i think my ovulation has been and gone, had BMS again last night, it got quite painful, near to my ovary. not sure what thats about 
Well here is now of    that i have actually ov,d.

Hello to everyone else reading.


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody....well af is hear i just knew she would spring outa no wear   oh well theres always next month 
for some reason i was happy to see her...   i think its cos if i see her then i no i ovulated...but im really not down at all...
if that kinda makes sence    ive decided im not stressing about it anymore   im going to be happy about wot ive got..and not focus on wot i have not got..   im going to try and forget bout it all and to take my mind off ttc im going to get the paint brush out   well gauld help me when that comes out it never goes away...

hows everybody today


----------



## JW3

Hi Bella - Im good thanks - hope you have ov'd    

Hi CU     hope next month is for you    good for you deciding not to stress


----------



## clomid user

hi jenny..how are you

does any one no wot vits i can get for df's    he used to take vit c,b and folic acid...

any advice please..sf...wot does your hubby take


----------



## bella 64

Cu  sorry  got you hun. Better luck next month.
Well your to see mystic meg   weds, what time you going?

Jenny im ok thanks, trying to stay    this month.
Got my progesterone test next monday, so that will be the tell tale sign


----------



## bella 64

CU im not sure i can help you with the mans  
only know the vit c, & Zinc, thats what my DH took.
Have a look at some sites on the net, they will help you hun.

Do you BMS everyday over ovulation period, cause they do say that can reduce the swimmers.
Every few days can be just as good


----------



## Clare R

My husband originally had a low count. We read up on the internet and he tripled his count in 2 weeks. Main things were no alcohol, nuts (basically he had a small bowl consisting of all types each day inc. sesame seeds & pumpkin seeds), multivitamins, peruvian ginseng tablets 3 times per day (called Maca & avail in local health foods stores and proven to increase count), spinach & calves liver. 

We had to get his count up or we couldn't use Clomid so we tried everything that was recommended and it worked for us. Specialist couldn't believe it tripled in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon girls,

I thought I  would pop on and say hello! so many newbies here again and loads to read.

hello to,FO,CU,Pods,jen,Misty,J&WM,Lettsy,serenfach,TK,And all you others!! 

I have not posted for awhile as internet still down at home so can only access it now and then at work


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi again

CU - Sorry to hear about AF.    My man takes wellman, selenium with added zinc and vitamin C. 

Bella - Hope you have ovulated.   this cycle.  Funny you say that about timing BMS.  We usually do it about a week and then 5 days before ovulation and then as soon as I get the pos on the opk we do it every day until I know I have ov'ed 2 days later.  I'm doing it different this month as I've been reading something that says to only do it as close to ov as possible, just the day before and on the day so that the sperm is nice and fresh.  I'm also asking DH to manually keep em fresh every few days iykwim    So this week I expect to ovulate on Friday but of course will be doing opk's and checking the signs.  I plan on taking a risk by only doing it on Thursday and Friday morning and then maybe Friday night for good luck.    Oh the joys and romance of ttc eh!


Oh whilst I remember a few pages ago living the good life asked about what our boobs have been like whilst taking clomid.  In the first 2 weeks mine seem small and my neep neeps are very very pale and smaller and then in the 2ww they go the total opposite and hurt like hell.

Well I've had a lazy day and just made some soup.  I love being at home.  

J9
x


----------



## clomid user

bella..i bms 2-3 days before ov for bout 5 days every night...i just dont want to lose a chance if you no wot i mean... 

clare.r....i dont think he has low count or anything but they said his morph was 9%...mobility was 60% and count was 20millions...
i spoke to my friend and her bf had 90 millions why are they so differant is it how meny they produce at a time


----------



## clomid user

girls i want to ask a question on the main board how do i do it


----------



## JamesBrown

Cu - Go onto the main board and near the top on the right you'll see a button called 'new topic'. Hit that and voila - you can start your own new topic.

x


----------



## bella 64

Hey J9
I have to read on the net that it is best to BMS just before ovulation so the  are there waiting for that lovely eggie 
Then once you detect the ov, everyday depnding on energy levels of DH 
Then its best just after ov, just in case.
Gosh i know what you mean when you ttc, it does take the romance out a bit.

DH is going on nights tonight, and we have to try and fit BMS before he leaves that door.
Just going to crab him by his ears and BMS away, then have  before he leaves.

J9 what soup did you make, i do enjoy soup on a cold wet day


----------



## clomid user

thanks j9 and bella


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Sorry I'm a bit quiet atm. Got weird se this month; severe fatigue (I slept for 3 hours yesterday afternoon after lying in bed late) and I feel terrible today like I could go back to bed and a headache has just come on (which could be screen-related).

I just feel kinda out of it like I'm on drugs IYSWIM.



Also last night I got all teary when hubs said he's making treacle sponge and then didn't do it immediately. What an idiot!!!!!! So he left me to watch the devil wears prada on my own under the duvet bless him - he realises it's not me, is the tablets.

Hope everyone's OK.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone
Hi Bellini - Hope you feelin better yes think the tablets affect our hormones some days the tears dont give in but its good to cry!!  Have a good day today 

Hi Bella64 - hope you ok and had good weekend i off to do some paper work now and make a homemade fish pie trying to eat healthy on my ww diet.

J9 - Happy anniversary enjoy tonight xx

Jenny w - hope you ok

Emily1983 - glad you safe how awful all those villages and people gone it looks terrible on news take care xx

Clairer - hope all well with you

Clomid user - hope things ok and  clomid treating you well!!

Sarah30 - hi hope you ok

Serenfach - hope you ok you had late night last night good luck with the diet!!

Topkat08 - yes i fine thanks hope you are too

And anyone i  have missed hi have a good day

Love chrissy
xx


----------



## JW3

Hi everyone

On vits for DH, my DH has a multivitamin and then an amino acid tablet - the ones I get are Amino 1000 from Holland and Barrett - because they have a body builder on the front he takes them every time   Thinks he will get a 6-pack just from taking vits  

Also lots of nuts and seeds - brazil nuts are also very good for male fertility.  I put pumpkin seeds in DH's lunch every day and he has nuts on his breakfast and with his tea.

Bellini  

Wow Clare what great results   can't get my DH to give up the beer completely Grrrrrr

Hi Rees - how are you getting on??


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177553.0


----------

